#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-29
<vubuntor047> cho em hoi la cai ubuntu vao may thi nen cai vao o C hay D ah, vi em dang xai Xp tren C , thank
<vubuntor661> Anh nào chỉ giáo dùm em : Boot Pinguy 11.04 không đc. Em tạo chủ đề trong forum 2 ngày rùi mà chưa giải quyết đc.Mong mấy anh giúp dùm : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=16854
<bksupybot> Title: Không boot PinguyOS 11.04 được từ USB ở Laptop - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> là cái j` vậy
<vubuntor661> Anh xem topic http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=16854 sẽ hiểu. nói hơi dài dong ! O.O
<bksupybot> Title: Không boot PinguyOS 11.04 được từ USB ở Laptop - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor661  bạn đã checksum chắc chắn chưa? bạn boot bằng USB hay cd vậy?
<vubuntor661> md5 check sum rất kĩ, chính xác, em boot = usb ở core 2 thì ok, qua con em core 3 thì dừng( cùng bản boot usb)
<Stanley00> vubuntor661  vậy chắc do phần cứng, cấu hình thế nào thế?
<vubuntor661> lenovo Z460, core i3 2.66,640GB,ram 2GB,VGA GMA
<Stanley00> vubuntor661: hmm, chuyện này lạ nhỉ, cấu hình bình thường mà,
<vubuntor661> O.O , core 2 boot ok, con này bó tay. em nghe nói phải fix ACPI mà trong BIOS ko có
<C4NoC> cùng 1 usb à
<vubuntor661> cùng !
<C4NoC> có boot cùng 1 usb ở 2 máy chưa?
<vubuntor661> rồi,ok máy core 2, core 3 ko boot đc
<vubuntor661> buồn ghê.Dùng ubutu quen rùi,mới mua máy mới mà cài ko đc!không ai giúp đc ! T.T
<C4NoC> vubuntor661, chứ đĩa boot ubuntu thì sao?
<vubuntor661> cũng giống như USB đó.dừng !
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> hay vậy
<C4NoC> vubuntor661, xài đĩa CD cũng dừng?
<vubuntor661> uhm! stop
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> vubuntor661, thử đĩa ubuntu gốc chưa?
<C4NoC> chứ cái pingy kia là gì
<vubuntor661> chưa, boot win từ USB+CD ok, em thử Btrack 4 đĩa gốc boot ko đc.ghi Ubutu ra đĩa cũng ko xong.hết đường mới hỏi !
<vubuntor661> Ping Guy là con của Ubutu thôi àh !PingGuy OS 11.04
<C4NoC> lấy cái image ubuntu boot xem thử
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ai biết tụi kia nó làm gì
<vubuntor832> 2
<vubuntor661> boot iso ubutu 10.10 = usb không đc mới ghi ra đĩa boot vẫn ko đc.nhưng core 2 thì cái nào cũng lên hết !
<vubuntor661> ?
<vubuntor832> alo
<vubuntor832> co bac nao o day ko cho e hoi cai
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<C4NoC> vubuntor661, thế vào bios coi có gì lạ ko :D
<vubuntor661> load defalut. nghe nói chỉnh ACPI mà trong đó ko có mục đó.
<vubuntor661> BIOs version INsyde H2O 2.14
<vubuntor832> lam the nao de connect vao 1 may windows de lay data
<vubuntor832> bt tren win dau thi chi can \\ip
<vubuntor832> vay tren ubuntu fai lam nhu the nao
<vubuntor661> @ C4NoC : thank pác,em mò tiếp.có gì xin chỉ giáo.
<vubuntor832> ??/
<C4NoC> vubuntor832, xài cái gì?
<C4NoC> gnome hay kde
<C4NoC> hay cái gì?
<C4NoC> vubuntor832, gõ smb://ip/path
<vubuntor832> de e thu fat
<vubuntor832> kde ah
<vubuntor832> bac c4NoC noi ro hon dc ko
<C4NoC> thì mở cái dolphin lên
<C4NoC> gõ kiểu kia vào addr bar
<vubuntor832> nhung path o day la ntn
<vubuntor832> minh chi biet dia chi ip thoi chu co biet path dau
<C4NoC> thì biết cái gì gõ cái đó
<C4NoC> smb://ip
<C4NoC> vậy thôi
<vubuntor832> ok
<vubuntor832> de e thu fat
<vubuntor832> thanks bac nha
<vubuntor947> có bạn nào cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor947> cái cup-pdf ý
<vubuntor947> có cách nào khi mình in nó cho phép mình đặt tên file không
<C4NoC> ko bít
<C4NoC> lúc save ghi cái tên file vào
<vubuntor947> mình dùng bảng cel in ra nhiều file
<vubuntor947> mà cái nào nó cũng lưu 1 tên
<vubuntor947> chẹp
<Stanley00> #vnluser
<vubuntor303> hello
<vubuntor303> minh quen pass de dang nhap
<vubuntor303> nhung khong thay cach khoi phuc
<vubuntor303> có ai giúp đỡ mình được không?
<vubuntor303> alo
<vubuntor303> Mình quên pass đăng nhập diễn đàn
<vubuntor303> có cách nào lấy lại được không?
<vubuntor887> hello
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor887> cho hoi chuy nha?
<vubuntor887> chut
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor887> minh down ban desktop64 tu trang chu ve, burn ra dia ma cai bi bao loi co ai giup dc ko?
<C4NoC> lỗi gì
<vubuntor887> no hien man hinh nhan phan cung roi dung yen luon ko chay nua.
<C4NoC> là chỗ nào?
<vubuntor887> la khi boot vao minh chon intall roi toi man hinh tiep theo la no dung luon.
<C4NoC> đứng lâu ko?
<minhthong> vubuntor887, yes
<vubuntor887> dung luon ko chay gi nua, minh cho mai ko thay gi, danh phai restart cung.
<C4NoC> vubuntor887, nó hiện những gì?
<vubuntor887> no hien len model cua may, phan cung roi dung may luon.
<Stanley00> vubuntor887: bạn cài cho laptop hay desktop? cấu hình phần cứng thế nào?
<C4NoC> Stanley00, giúp dùm nha
 * C4NoC lăn đi
<vubuntor887> co ai chi giup cach cai tu USB ko, va cho minh hoi them may dell studio 1435 co cai dc ban 64 ko?
<Stanley00> C4NoC, không biết, đó giờ không giúp được về mấy vấn đề này
<C4NoC> vubuntor085, cpu gì?
<vubuntor887> the cac core 2 duo t6400
<C4NoC> thế xài dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor085, nó hiện đến dòng nào thì báo lỗi
<vubuntor887> no hien toi chu dell studio 1435 roi dung
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor887> the ko co bac nao giup dc ah?
<Stanley00> vubuntor887 ít thông tin quá, hic
<vubuntor887> vay gio giup minh tao ban cai tu usb dc ko?
<Stanley00> vubuntor887, bạn thử làm lại từ đầu, theo đúng quy trình xem.
<C4NoC> vubuntor085, trên trang chủ có hướng dẫn
<C4NoC> vubuntor085, ko thì vào diễn đàn, search xem
<C4NoC> có chỉ cài từ usb
<vubuntor887> lam nhu tren trang chu ma ko dc nen moi di hoi.
<vubuntor887> may bac dung chuong trinh gi de tao file cai?
<C4NoC> vubuntor085, chụp cái màn hình lúc nó lỗi
<C4NoC> up lên xem
<C4NoC> nói ko ko
<C4NoC> ai biết lỗi chỗ nào
<Stanley00> vubuntor887: trên trang chủ vậy là chuẩn rồi, không được chắc do lỗi khác
<vubuntor887> de lam lai the roi len tuong tac tiep.
<vubuntor887> ma may bac cho hoi cai, e down ban ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso cai tren may dell 1435 co dc ko?
<C4NoC> vubuntor085, dc
<vubuntor887> thanks.
<vubuntor666> 2
<vubuntor666> giup toi may in voi
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> máy in
<C4NoC> ...
<comthaq> anh C4NoC cho em hỏi
<vubuntor666> Printer state : idle -/usr/lip/cups/filter/hpcups failed
<comthaq> có soft nào hỗ trợ android cho linux ko ah
<n0bawk> hm
<n0bawk> máy in gì vậy?
<kiennd> các bác cho hỏi xíu về vụ 2 màn hình của Ubuntu nhé
<n0bawk> hỗ trợ android cho linux là sao?
<vubuntor666> hp p1102
<C4NoC> HP hả
<C4NoC> có chuyên gia n0bawk kìa
<n0bawk> cài hplip?
<n0bawk> vào ubuntu chỗ phần printer chử chưa?
<vubuntor666> cai roai
<n0bawk> .g hp p1102 ubuntu
<bkphenny> n0bawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582809
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] HP Laserjet P1102 problem - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<comthaq> em muốn up firmware cho con đt em
<comthaq> hix
<n0bawk> chắc có cả đống nó chỉ là serial interface thôi mà
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor666> sao bao mac dinh no la :1
<vubuntor666> gio doi sang :3 ah
<vubuntor666> ma in qua LAN ma
<n0bawk> tức là sao?
<n0bawk> in qua lan như lào?
<kiennd> mình đang xài ubuntu 10.04 trên laptop, ở nhà có cái tv Panasonic, nối dây cáp vào, chọn chế độ PC thì sau khi bấm phím Fn + F4 nó sang chế độ dual monitor lên công ty thì có cái tv LG cũng nối sợi dây cáp đó nhưng phải chọn chế độ vga thì mới hiện được lên màn hình nhưng mà sau khi bấm Fn + F4 thì nó ra chế độ gì đó màn hình laptop hiển thị sao màn hình tv hiển th
<kiennd> ị vậy, bấm thêm phát nữa thì tắt màn hình laptop, chỉ có trên tv, bấm thêm phát nữa thì ra dual monitor nhưng mà khi động vào bàn phím nó lại ra chế độ ban đầu (màn hình laptop hiển thị sao thì tv hiển thị như vậy) tóm lại là chế độ dual monitor chỉ xài chuột được không xài phím được
<n0bawk> trình bày kỹ coi
<n0bawk> kiennd: eh, chưa có tivi chưa thử
<n0bawk> nhưng vào phần monitor cấu hình thử xem
<vubuntor666> May in qua LAN.co nghia la 1 may cai winxp va share may in.toi dung ubuntu 11.04 va muon in qua cai may in da share do ah
<n0bawk> à thế thì vào phần printer
<n0bawk> ở chỗ system ấy
<vubuntor666> xong lam ji nua
<n0bawk> rồi tìm cái printer rồi add vô
<kiennd> n0bawk, vào System --> preference --> monitor hả?
<vubuntor666> add roai nhung khi print test
<comthaq> ko ai xài android ạ...em muốn up cái firmware mà lười cài win quá
<n0bawk> lâu ngày ko xài GUI nên ko nhớ từng bước
<vubuntor666> thi bao loi
<comthaq> có ai có soft nào hỗ trợ android ko ạ
<n0bawk> comthaq: tự google đi
<kiennd> vào đó detect ra, cấu hình rồi nhưng vẫn như vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: add như lào?
<comthaq> ^^
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: có nhìn thấy cái máy in ko?
<vubuntor666> co nhin thay may in
<n0bawk> kiennd: cấu hình như thế nào?
<vubuntor666> van de la khi in test thi bao loi
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: check log của cái cups xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: lỗi gì?
<kiennd> n0bawk, detect nó ra cái màn hình tivi, cấu hình on, độ phân giải... và bỏ dấu check same image in all monitor
<vubuntor666> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups failed
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: cái máy in đầy đủ mã là gì?
<n0bawk> hp p1120 thôi à?
<n0bawk> hay hp laserjet ....
<vubuntor666> hp laserjet
<n0bawk> kiennd: card màn hình gì?
<n0bawk> kiennd: cái này hơi lạ
<kiennd> card onboard
<kiennd> con HP540
<n0bawk> bình thường mình dùng dual monitor thoải mái :3
<kiennd> đúng rồi cái tv ở nhà dùng thoải mái
<n0bawk> kiennd: chỉnh mode là gì?
<kiennd> cái tv LG trên công ty thì bị vậy
<kiennd> n0bawk, "chỉnh mode là gì?" chưa hiểu câu hỏi này
<vubuntor666> hix toi da check link do roai.cung thu dung thang http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ roi nhung khi print test van bao loi nhu tren ah
<bksupybot> Title: foo2zjs: a linux printer driver for ZjStream protocol (at foo2zjs.rkkda.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: vào /var/log cho xin cái log của cups
<vubuntor666> ok doi chut
<n0bawk> kiennd: cái mode của màn hình đó
<kiennd> n0bawk, vào đâu để xem mod màn hình là gì?
<n0bawk> kiennd: trong cái monitor ko có?
<n0bawk> mình ko dùng gnome nên ko biết trong cái monitor của gnome nó hiển thị sao :3
<vubuntor666> log day
<vubuntor666>  [29/Aug/2011:14:57:19 +0700] [Job 26] printer-state-message="/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups failed" D [29/Aug/2011:14:57:19 +0700] [Job 26] printer-state-reasons=hplip.plugin-error E [29/Aug/2011:15:02:20 +0700] [Job 26] Stopping unresponsive job! E [29/Aug/2011:15:12:47 +0700] [Job 27] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details. D [29/Aug/2011:15:12:47 +0700] [Job 27] The following messages w
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor666
<ubot2`> vubuntor666: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677072/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor666> day la log
<kiennd> n0bawk, vào system --> preferences --> monitors thì thấy có laptop, on/off, reslution, resfresh rate.... (hiện giờ không nối với TV)
<kiennd> cái mode là cái nào?
<n0bawk> như của mình là chọn mode twinview hay seperate X
<n0bawk> vì mình dùng nvidia
<n0bawk> ko biết thằng intel thì ra sao
<n0bawk> chắc check lại cái config
<n0bawk> kiennd: coi Xorg log xem sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: chắc phải check lại config
<vubuntor666> config cua thang nao
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: và check lại cái máy share printer coi sao
<n0bawk> cups
<kiennd> n0bawk, hiện giờ không nối với tv nữa (phòng họp đang bận) nên xem log có được không?
<vubuntor666> config cups ah
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: chỗ search nó có cho nhập ip đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: nhập cái ip vào để search printer coi sao
<n0bawk> kiennd: lúc nào cắm vào nghịch nghịch, rồi cho xin cái log coi sao
<kiennd> OK tí nữa mà có tv thì nghịch :)
<vubuntor666> nham vao lam sao bit dc cai printer share day co van de ji hay ko
<n0bawk> kiennd: có khi phải tắt cái ứng dụng đó đi bật lại thì mới dùng được lúc có 2 màn hình
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: chỗ search có cho nhập ip đó dùng ip thử xem
<kiennd> n0bawk, ở nhà xài bình thường không cần bật tắt gì cả :)
<n0bawk> ờ
<kiennd> n0bawk, cứ cắm vào, Fn + F4 là xài vô tư
<n0bawk> chắc cái màn hình kia nó hơi đặc biệt
<n0bawk> nên ubuntu nó ko đọc được
<kiennd> n0bawk, 1 màn hình làm việc, 1 màn hình chiếu phim
<n0bawk> thử bật nomodeset lên coi sao
<n0bawk> cũng ko chắc lắm
<n0bawk> vì ubuntu nó dùng cơ chế tự đọc thông tin màn hình
<n0bawk> mà đọc sai phát thì -> ...
<kiennd> n0bawk, chắc vậy quá, tí nữa có log rồi tính tiếp thnx nhiều nhé
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: cài hplip chưa/
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: nếu chưa thì cài cái hplip vào
<vubuntor666> cai roi ma
<vubuntor666> hplip-3.11.7
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: sudo hp-setup -i
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: rồi cấu hình lại thử coi
<vubuntor666> File "/usr/bin/hp-setup", line 345, in <module>     device_uri = mod.getDeviceUri(device_uri, selected_device_name, devices = device.probeDevices(bus))   File "/usr/share/hplip/base/device.py", line 472, in probeDevices     detected_devices = mdns.detectNetworkDevices(ttl, timeout)   File "/usr/share/hplip/base/mdns.py", line 311, in detectNetworkDevices     y['device1'] = "MFG:Hewlett-Packard;MDL:%s;CLS:PRINTER;" % txt['ty'] K
<vubuntor666> cau hinh bang lenh tren day
<n0bawk> vào cái printer
<n0bawk> xoá cái máy in đi
<n0bawk> rồi thử chạy lại xem
<vubuntor666> xoa di cai lai roai
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: nó có hiện được cái gui lên để cấy hình ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: hp-setup có nhìn thấy cái máy in ko?
<vubuntor666> hp-setup thi len gui add vao ko nhin thay may in dau ca
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: nó có hiện chỗ search network hay gì ko?
<vubuntor666> co
<n0bawk> có thì nhập ip vào cho nó search xem có thấy ko
<vubuntor666> danh dia chi ip vao add nhung no bao ko nhan dc may in
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> thế thì check lại cái máy share cái máy in xem
<n0bawk> ko thấy thì hơi lạ
<vubuntor666> hic check may share kieu ji
<vubuntor666> vi co 1 may cung dung ubuntu 11.04 lai in dc bt ma
<n0bawk> ờ, thế mới lạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: qua coi cái máy kia cấu hình kiểu gì :D
<n0bawk> nó là cups thôi mà
<vubuntor666> cai may kia ko cau hinh kieu ji ah ma chi add fat chay luon
<vubuntor666> tay minh add may day ma
<vubuntor666> no chay the moi la
<vubuntor666> co 3 may dung ubuntu thi 2 may die ko in dc
<vubuntor666> 1 may in dc ah:D
<vubuntor666> van de la sua cai cups do kieu ji
<n0bawk> bao nhiêu máy connect vào cái máy in đó?
<n0bawk> có khi do cái win củ chuối lolz
<vubuntor666> :D cung ko biet nua
<n0bawk> chứ mình cũng nghĩ chỉ cần add cái là chạy
<vubuntor666> co cach nao ha cai hplip xuong dc ko
<n0bawk> hạ làm gì?
<n0bawk> paste lại cái log của cups xem
<n0bawk> với xin cái output của hp-setup -i
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: máy kia dùng xp?
<vubuntor666> minh nghi la do cai Hplip ah
<vubuntor666> uhm may share print la winxp ah
<n0bawk> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=204390
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: máy kia có đòi login ko?
<vubuntor666> ko a
<vubuntor666> hien tai dang dung hplip 3.11.7
<vubuntor666> http://hplipopensource.com/node/295
<vubuntor666> nen toi muon xuong hplip
<bksupybot> Title: What are the minimum system requirements? | HPLIP Knowledge Base (at hplipopensource.com)
<vubuntor666> ban co cach nao ko
<n0bawk> thá»­ smbclient //ip coi
<n0bawk> gỡ ra rồi tự cài
<n0bawk> nhưng ko có tác dụng gì đâu
<n0bawk> dùng bản mới nhất vẫn tốt hơn :3
<vubuntor666> the ah
<vubuntor666> hic
<vubuntor666> the van de la fai sua lai cai j
<n0bawk> check log
<n0bawk> xem lỗi gì
<n0bawk> google
<n0bawk> xem có thằng nào sửa chưa
<n0bawk> hoặc có suggestion nào ko
<vubuntor666> ok
<n0bawk> làm theo
<vubuntor666> thanks ban nha
<n0bawk> work thì chạy tiếp
<n0bawk> ko work thì tìm tiếp
<vubuntor666> de may mo bac google vay
<n0bawk> chắc config sai chỗ nào đó
<vubuntor666> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: cái máy đó
<n0bawk> lolz
<n0bawk> đang định nói cho cái này hay :3
<n0bawk> thôi chuồn rồi mình rảnh nợ
<vubuntor236> có ai ko
<vubuntor236> chào mọi người
<vubuntor236> mình cần giúp đỡ cài offline các gói trong Kubuntu sử dung APT
<vubuntor236> sao ko thấy ai trả lời hết vậy
<vubuntor236> :((
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-30
<van7hu> hi
<vubuntor215> alo
<van7hu> alo
<vubuntor215> hic
<vubuntor215> co ai o do hok
<vubuntor215> cho em hoi xiu a
<van7hu> 1+
<n0bawk`> hình như ko có
<vubuntor215> co anh chi nao ranh` ve ubuntu cho em hoi xiu
<vubuntor215> chac chet voi no wa
<vubuntor215> em khong tai nao su dung duoc no
<vubuntor215> van7thu oi
<vubuntor215> khong ai giup em het a`
<n0bawk> sao mà chết?
<vubuntor215> da
 * n0bawk dùng cả vài năm chả thấy chết gì :3
<vubuntor215> em vua cai
<vubuntor215> hay wa
<vubuntor215> anh dung ca nam a`
<vubuntor215> em moi cai` may hom nay
<vubuntor215> nhung nha khong co net
<vubuntor215> khong chay duoc cai gi het
<vubuntor215> su dung win quen roi`
<vubuntor215> gio cai dat phan mem cho ubuntu em cung khong ro~
<vubuntor215> anh giup em voi a
<vubuntor215> cu the la nghe nhac va xem phim
<vubuntor215> ubuntu khong chay duoc nhac mp3
<vubuntor215> va khong chay duoc bat ki file video nao
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: chưa có mạng hả?
<vubuntor215> em lai khong biet cai code
<n0bawk> có mạng thì nó ngon lắm lolz
<vubuntor215> da
<vubuntor215> dang o tiem net
<vubuntor215> sang gio`
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: chưa có mạng thì phải giải quyết vấn đề mạng trước
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: ở nhà ko có mạng hả?
<vubuntor215> ma chua tim duoc cai gi de tai~ huhu
<vubuntor215> da khong
<van7hu> khong co mang thi dung ubuntu kho lam
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: ko có mạng thì khổ đúng rồi, thế thì kiếm cái ubuntu dvd mà dùng
<vubuntor215> anh giup em cai code cho no xem phim nghe nhac la duoc roi`
<vubuntor215> hi`
<n0bawk> hoặc là dùng keryx
<n0bawk> ra chỗ có mạng mà tải phần mềm về
<n0bawk> có đĩa dvd thì chắc là có đủ rồi
<vubuntor215> em cung vua dang ky mang, nhung chac ca thang nua moi co ma dung
<van7hu> wifi o dau do
<vubuntor215> da
<vubuntor215> tu khoa de tai la gi vay anh
<n0bawk> cài gói ubuntu restricted extras vào là nghe nhạc xem phim ầm ầm
<n0bawk> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor215> da em dang vao, cam on anh chi truoc a
<vubuntor215> hic, khong co link down ha anh nobawk
<n0bawk> dùng keryx
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> mới dùng thì đọc cho kỹ cái này đi
<van7hu> !wik zorro
<ubot2`> Factoid 'wik zorro' not found
<van7hu> !wiki zorro
<ubot2`> Factoid 'wiki zorro' not found
<van7hu> .wiki zorro
<n0bawk> http://keryxproject.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Keryx Project | Updates for offline Linux users (at keryxproject.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: http://keryxproject.org/
<n0bawk> đọc cho kỹ, để tránh ko dùng được lại kêu la
<n0bawk> !offline
<ubot2`> Sử dụng Keryx, bạn có thể quản lý, cài đặt gói phần mềm mà ko cần mạng một cách dễ dàng. Chi tiết xem: http://keryxproject.org
<n0bawk> à thì ra mình sửa cái này rồi
<vubuntor215> hic
<vubuntor215> em dam me lap trinh
<vubuntor215> nhung khong co dieu kien de hoc
<vubuntor215> thik linux lam, gio moi xai duoc
<vubuntor215> co net thi ngon roi`
<vubuntor215> nhung khong co net ma xai ngon moi gioi hihi
<van7hu> co mot cai may tinh+mang la xong chu sao
<vubuntor215> em chay song song win 7
<vubuntor215> ma cho em hoi
<vubuntor215> may em
<vubuntor215> ban 7hu oi
<van7hu> :)
<vubuntor215> anh nobawk out roi ha
<vubuntor215> ban 7hu cho minh hoi
<vubuntor215> may cu minh
<vubuntor215> chip intel
<vubuntor215> dual core
<vubuntor215> 2.8Ghz
<vubuntor215> card Nvidia GF 210
<vubuntor215> Ram 2G
<vubuntor215> ma sao
<vubuntor215> cai ubuntu roi
<vubuntor215> thay no hoi giat giat
<vubuntor215> voi lai
<vubuntor215> cai giao dien boot HDH sao lung tung wa
<van7hu> :)
<vubuntor215> co ubuntu voi win 7
<vubuntor215> ma no hien len den 5 dong`
<van7hu> hoi giat giat thi hoi kho hieu
<vubuntor215> khong biet cai nao la gi
<van7hu> minh cai tren may ao ma co den noi giat lam dau
<vubuntor215> minh cai cho no tren o cung luon
<vubuntor215> 20G cho ubuntu
<vubuntor215> thay thik lam
<vubuntor215> nhung chua co mang
<vubuntor215> kho xai wa
<van7hu> con cai giao dien thi co memtest, ubuntu, ubuntu recovery + windows ...
<vubuntor215> a`
<vubuntor215> dung roi`
<vubuntor215> sao lai nhieu` wa vay
<van7hu> cu dung di, sau mot thoi gian chac se quen
<van7hu> cai do nguoi ta goi la giao dien cua grub
<vubuntor215> vay neu minh boot thi boot vao dong` nao cua ubuntu la tot nhat
<vubuntor215> uhm
<vubuntor215> boot cua ubuntu la grub
<van7hu> thi cai dong ubuntu rieng do
<vubuntor215> con member va recovery la gi
<van7hu> memtest dung de test memory, con recovery thi khoi phai noi
<van7hu> dung de khoi phuc ubuntu neu no co van de
<vubuntor215> a`
<vubuntor215> hieu roi
<vubuntor215> cam on 7hu nhe
<van7hu> np
<vubuntor215> con dang doc cai huong dan ma anh nobawk bao~
<vubuntor215> khong hieu cho lam
<van7hu> cu co mang dung la thich nhat
<n0bawk> :3
<comthaq> nếu ko có nhu cầu chơi games thì dùng ubuntu 1 thời gian là chán win7 liền
<comthaq> ^^
<vubuntor215> a`, 7hu bit dia chi nao down cac cd hay dvd goi phan mem khong
<comthaq> vubuntor215: trên mạng thiếu gì...google thử coi
<vubuntor215> em khong bit tu` khoa' de tim
<vubuntor215> cai do goi la gi
<vubuntor215> dvd ubuntu a`
<vubuntor215> ^^
<comthaq> ^^
<comthaq> vubuntor215: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor215> cai do minh ve ghi ra DVD la xai duoc cac phan mem ha anh
<dungwd> help me, cơ sở dữ liệu
<n0bawk> :3
<dungwd> table 1: id, name
<dungwd> table 2: id, id_table1, text1, text2
<dungwd> à, table 1 thiếu 1 field
<dungwd> table 1: id, name, yes/no
<vubuntor215> ??
<dungwd> table 3: id_table2, text1, text2, text...............
<dungwd> vấn đề nằm ở chỗ, nếu filed yes/no ở table là Yes
<dungwd> thì bên table3 mới được quyền có record
<dungwd> vậy phải làm sao?
<vubuntor106> Lenh^. na`o de^~ kiem tra 1 group co ton tai trong he thong hay khong vay ah
<vubuntor106> Lenh^. na`o de^~ kiem tra 1 group co ton tai trong he thong hay khong vay ah
<vubuntor215> cac anh oi
<vubuntor215> huong dan em cai dat phan mem offline voi a
<kid__> .g cài phần mềm offline ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> kid__: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=328
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt các phần mềm offline - Ubuntu khi không có internet - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor215> em ra net tai cac goi phan mem ve
<vubuntor215> em doc khong hieu
<vubuntor215> click vao file co duoi dep gi do
<vubuntor215> no hien ra cai bang toan chu nhu notepad o win
<vubuntor215> khong intall duoc hic
<vubuntor215> roi cac file co duoi .tar.gz nua
<van7hu> tot nhat la ban nen co mang
<comthaq> .tar.gz là tập tin nén
<comthaq> bạn dùng tạm portable nhé
<comthaq> http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<dungwd> ai xem ảnh này giúp mình với : http://www.ntd.name.vn/uploads/6/4/9/1/6491745/untitled-1.jpg
<bksupybot> Title: PortableLinuxApps - (at portablelinuxapps.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: về nhà, cắm vào cái máy ubuntu
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: chạy chương trình, tạo project
<comthaq> vubuntor215: bạn vào trong http://portablelinuxapps.org/ thích soft gì load về dùng
<bksupybot> Title: PortableLinuxApps - (at portablelinuxapps.org)
<n0bawk> rồi ra ngoài hàng cắm vào update v.v...
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: đã nói là đọc kỹ rồi còn ko đọc hỏi linh tinh ko
<n0bawk> ai rảnh ngồi viết cái hướng dẫn sử dụng keryx viết lên wiki đi :3
<n0bawk> dungwd: rất tiếc mình ko biết gì về db :P
<dungwd> thanks
<n0bawk> db thì chắc phải hỏi zj3t3mju hoặc khanhpt
<dungwd> mình thấy ai cũng nói linux bảo mật vì nguồn mở, nghĩa là mở code ra được và biết người ta có thêm gì vô không? nhưng ai mà mở ra xem nỗi chứ
<vubuntor215> em doc roi
<vubuntor215> nhung khong hieu gi het ^^
<vubuntor215> em tai keryx ve ne
<vubuntor215> nhung khong chay duoc
<vubuntor215> no doi`
<vubuntor215> tao proiect gi do
<vubuntor215> khong bit tao
<dungwd> trước giờ mình bị hiểu sai lệch, vì xem trên các diễn đàn nói là linux không bị virus
<dungwd> giờ mình đã hiểu ra, nếu linux xài phổ biến giống windown thì lúc sẽ bị virus thôi
<dungwd> à nè
<dungwd> có ai biết cách cài gnome 3 vào ubuntu 11 không?
<kid__> .g install gnome3 in ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> kid__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to install Gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04 (Natty)/Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<kid__> dungwd: họ viết thiếu đấy chứ
<comthaq> vubuntor215: dowload cái project về
<kid__> linux không bị virus( của windoof)
<dungwd> à,
<dungwd> nè tại sao ubuntu 11 nattyubuntu
<dungwd> nó là cái nào?
<kid__> ?
<dungwd> nattyubuntu
<dungwd> natty là sao?
<kid__> là tên bản thôi
<dungwd> vậy lên ubuntu.com download đâu thấy chữ đó đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor215: vào trang của nó tự đọc đi
<kid__> chắc tại không để ý
<n0bawk> h đang bận
<dungwd> lục tung cả trang web lên
<dungwd> có thấy natty gì đâu
<dungwd> nói chung tui tải ubuntu 11.04 desktop là ok đúng không?>
<kid__> http://www.linux4share.com/blog/misc/ten-ma-của-cac-phien-bản-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Tên mã của các phiên bản Ubuntu | Linux4Share (at www.linux4share.com)
<kid__> ờ
<dungwd> ok, vậy là dc rồi, chứ thuộc lòng nó chi trời
<dungwd> thanks
<dungwd> có ai help mình cơ sở dữ liệu chút không?
<vubuntor938> C4NoC: ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor938, ?
<vubuntor817> cac anh cho e hoi
<vubuntor817> cai driver touchpad de ubuntu nhan duoc da diem
<vubuntor817> nhu the nao a?
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu multitouch | vubuntor817
<bkphenny> Stanley00: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<bksupybot> Title: Multitouch - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu multitouch driver | vubuntor817
<bkphenny> Stanley00: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<bksupybot> Title: Multitouch - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> fsck!
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: bạn cần multitouch cho chuột à?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor817: tự nó nhận đa điểm sẵn rồi còn gì
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor817> khong dau, no k nhan scroll bang 2 ngon tay
<vubuntor817> :(
<C4NoC> chuột j`
<vubuntor817> dell
<C4NoC> touchpad laptop hả?
<vubuntor817> yes
<C4NoC> vào phần mouse mà chỉnh
<C4NoC> vubuntor817, synaptic à
<C4NoC> vubuntor817, cái touchpad đó á
<vubuntor817> mouse cua e k co phan touchpad moi dau
<C4NoC> vubuntor817, lspci
<C4NoC> rồi paste lên xem
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor817> hjx
<vubuntor817> e newbie
<vubuntor817> cac bac noi the
<vubuntor817> lam sao e kip hieu
<C4NoC> vubuntor817, vào terminal, gõ : lspci
<C4NoC> vubuntor817, rồi làm theo cái hướng dẫn kia
<vubuntor817> yes
<vubuntor817> bac cho e chut
<vubuntor817> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677865/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor817> link day bac c4
<C4NoC> wtf
<vubuntor817> wth?
<C4NoC> cài trên vmware à
<vubuntor817> yes
<vubuntor817> :d
<C4NoC> vmware mà đòi multitouch
<vubuntor817> :(
<vubuntor817> ra the
<vubuntor817> lam e hi huc ca ngay hnay
<vubuntor817> ok thank bac
<vubuntor817> :D
<vubuntor817> e cai de hoc linux y ma
<nobawk> ai bảo vmware ko có multitouch
<nobawk> vấn đề là cái app có hỗ trợ multitouch hay ko :))
<vubuntor382> máy không nghe nhacj bằng loa ngoài được
<vubuntor372> co ai o day khong vay
<_Tux_> không
<vubuntor372> anh cho em hoi cai nha
<vubuntor372> em tải ubuntu 11 về ghi ra đĩa rồi
<vubuntor372> bây giờ em đang xài win 7
<vubuntor372> em bỏ đĩa vào và boot bằng Ubuntu
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> rồi xóa win 7 đi
<vubuntor372> phân vùng và cài đặt Ubuntu trên 1 phân vùng mới
<C4NoC> sống vui vẻ với ubuntu
<C4NoC> happy ending
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor372> cầu dual boot bạn ơi
<C4NoC> chi dzị
<vubuntor372> vì công việc và nghiên cứu vui chơi khác nhau
<vubuntor372> chứ chuyển dc qua Ubuntu luôn hết thìđơn giản rồi
<C4NoC> uh huh
<vubuntor372> vậy cài Ubuntu sau win có dual boot dc ko nhỉ?
<C4NoC> dc
<C4NoC> hầu hết là tự nhận
<vubuntor372> nhưng MBR do win giữ hay ubuntu giữ?
<C4NoC> cài ubuntu sau
<C4NoC> thì nó cài MBR đè lên
<vubuntor372> ok thấy nơi gải ngữa rùi
<vubuntor372> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<bksupybot> Title: Dual Boot Ubuntu and Windows - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor372> cảm ơn bạn trước :)
<vubuntor090> lml
<vubuntor041> khi minh cai server ubuntu, ok het
<vubuntor041> minh tao ssh cho server
<vubuntor041> sau khi tao xong mat cat key.pub >> authorized_keys
<vubuntor041> ok het
<vubuntor041> nhung khi vao server thi no bao loi kg tim thay public hay private key
<vubuntor041> minh vao lai server
<vubuntor041> tao 1 key khac
<vubuntor041> lam tuong tu luon
<vubuntor041> thi ok het
<vubuntor041> y minh la tai sao lan dau lam va lan sau lam y het
<vubuntor041> ma tai sao lan dau tien lai bi loi
<vubuntor041> ???
<kid__> ssh à
<kid__> cái này mình không rành lắm
<vubuntor041> ai chi minh cai ve ssh di
<vubuntor041> ai huong dan gium xiu ve ssh di
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> muốn hướng dẫn cái gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor041: add key hả?
<vubuntor041> uhm
<vubuntor041> add bi loi
<nobawk> add như lào?
<vubuntor041> ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -n password -f keyssh
<vubuntor041> xong minh cat keyssh.pub >> authorized_keys
<nobawk> vubuntor041: ls -l .ssh/authorized_keys
<nobawk> vubuntor041: cái lệnh cat kia là phải làm trên sẹc vơ?
<vubuntor041> uhm thi lam tren server ma
<vubuntor041> sau khi xong het
<vubuntor041> thi no k chay
<vubuntor041> :(
<nobawk> vubuntor041: hỏi password như lào?
<vubuntor041> xong
<vubuntor041> no noi la kg co support gi do
<nobawk> vubuntor041: lần đầu tiên  hỏi passs là nó hỏi passphrase chứ?
<vubuntor041> uh dung vay
<nobawk> vubuntor041: paste cái lỗi ra coi
<nobawk> hỏi passphrase thì đúng rồi
<vubuntor041> passphrase minh k de gi het
<nobawk> ssh -v coi nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor041> cu enter roi enter 2 lan
<vubuntor041> sau do tao duoc pass
<nobawk> vubuntor041: lệnh gen key như lào?
<vubuntor041> ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -n password -f keyssh
<nobawk> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<nobawk> rồi enter coi :3
<vubuntor041> minh xai dsa
<vubuntor041> noi chung la lan dau tien lam
<vubuntor041> thi khi vao server bi loi
<vubuntor041> nhung
<vubuntor041> cung lam y het vay
<nobawk> dsa thì bỏ -b đi
<vubuntor041> lan thu 2 tao tren server
<vubuntor041> thi OK
<vubuntor041> work binh thuong
<vubuntor041> minh k hieu la tai sao lan dau tien lai k duoc
<vubuntor041> ma lan thu 2 lai duoc
<vubuntor041> cach lam y het
<vubuntor041> 100%
<nobawk> vubuntor041: server chạy cái gì?
<nobawk> ssh -v ra cái gì?
<vubuntor041> server web
<vubuntor041> va ftp vay a
<vubuntor041> 0 co gi het
<nobawk> ý là server chạy hệ điều hành gì?
<vubuntor041> ubuntu server 11.04
<nobawk> client?
<vubuntor041> win 7
<vubuntor041> chay tren putty
<vubuntor041> minh xai 10.04 chay ok
<vubuntor041> gio doi wa 11
<vubuntor041> tu nhien bi cai nay
<nobawk> thế trên win 7 thì bạn chạy ssh-keygen sao được?
<vubuntor041> k hieu noi
<vubuntor041> duoc
<nobawk> mà cái -n kia cẩn thận nha ko phải passwd đâu
<nobawk> -N mới là passphrase
<vubuntor041> ec
<vubuntor041> vay ban cho minh cau lenh hoan chinh di
<nobawk> nói chung là genkey thì cứ ssh -t rsa thế thôi rồi enter
<vubuntor041> hoi do gio chi xai ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -n password -f keyssh
<nobawk> rsa mặc định là 2048 bits
<vubuntor041> 786 ma ?
<vubuntor041> ok vay ne ban cho minh cau lenh hoan chinh di
<nobawk>      -b bits
<nobawk>              Specifies the number of bits in the key to create.  For RSA keys,
<nobawk>              the minimum size is 768 bits and the default is 2048 bits.  Gen‐
<vubuntor041> cua minh la : ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -n password -f keyssh
<nobawk>              erally, 2048 bits is considered sufficient.  DSA keys must be
<nobawk>              exactly 1024 bits as specified by FIPS 186-2
<nobawk> dsa thì dùng -b 1024 như là thừa
<nobawk> vì nó đâu có cho dùng số bit khác 1024
<nobawk> -n password ko đúng
<vubuntor041> vay sao hoi do minh xai OK ?
<nobawk> vì -n ko phải là set passphrase mà là set principles
<vubuntor041> xai fien ban 10.04
<nobawk> cái này ko rõ
<vubuntor041> uhm
<vubuntor041> vay neu nhu ban
<nobawk> có thể ssh client trên 10.04 và win7 nó khác nhau
<vubuntor041> cau lenh day du la gi?
<nobawk> ssh-keygen -t dsa
<vubuntor041> ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -n password -f keyssh
<nobawk> that's all
<vubuntor041> vay key cua minh la gi?
<vubuntor041> va pass minh la gi?
<nobawk> chmod 700 .ssh/authorized_keys
<nobawk> vubuntor041: nó sẽ sinh ra file id_dsa và id_dsa.pub mặc định trong thư mục .ssh
<vubuntor041> neu nhu cau lenh cua minh ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -n password -f keyssh
<nobawk> pass thì bạn tự gõ hoặc enter đẻ bỏ qua
<vubuntor041> thi keyssh se tao ra 2 keyssh.pub va keyssh
<vubuntor041> pass se la password
<vubuntor041> con cau lenh cua ban se k co pass ?
<vubuntor041> minh k hieu cai cho nay
<vubuntor041> tai vi cau lenh ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -n password -f keyssh minh lay tren nhat nghe
<nobawk> nói rồi -N mới là set passphrase
<vubuntor041> passphrase la gi?
<nobawk> -n là set principles (hostname)
<vubuntor041> la password ?
<vubuntor041> ok vay gio minh lam theo ban thu coi sao ha
<nobawk> password và passphrase về ý nghĩa nó hơi khác nhau chút
<nobawk> passphrase là cái nó hỏi lúc bạn dùng cái key đó
<nobawk> nhập vào như password
<nobawk> để tránh copy private key
<vubuntor041> uhm vay la cau lenh minh dung chi sai chu N
<nobawk> còn phải chmod cái .ssh/authorized_keys
<nobawk> và chmod cái private key
<vubuntor041> còn phải chmod cái .ssh/authorized_keys <<< cai nay k can
<vubuntor041> cai nay can chmod cái private key
<nobawk> ko cần chưa chắc nó chạy đâu
<vubuntor041> ec minh lam hoi do den gio chua bao gio lam  chmod no
<nobawk> nói chunglà ko nhớ lắm lần trước config bị lỗi nên cứ chmod 2 cái file đó :))
<vubuntor041> chi chmod cai private
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor041> ok vay gio minh vao server tao key nhu sau
<vubuntor041> ssh-keygen -t dsa vay thoi ah?
<vubuntor041> vay khi tao xong pass mac dinh se la pass cua root ?
<vubuntor041> hay mih tu go pass?
<nobawk> đó ko phải là pass
<nobawk> bạn thích dùng -f cũng được
<nobawk> nó sẽ hỏi bạn điền passphrase
<nobawk> bạn điền cái gì vào thì điền
<nobawk> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/530
<bksupybot> Title: SSH with authentication key instead of password (at www.debian-administration.org)
<nobawk> làm đơn giản thế này thôi :3
<vubuntor041> tys ban nobawk
<vubuntor041> de minh thu
<nobawk> Next, add the contents of the public key file into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote site (the file should be mode 600).
<nobawk> nè, bọn debian cũng khuyên chmod cái file này nè :3
<nobawk> ở client thì ko cần, nhưng ở host thì nên
<nobawk> vubuntor041: thế nào, có ok ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-31
<vubuntor041> uh hinh nhu k dc
<nobawk> ko được thì ssh -v accc@host
<vubuntor041> y ban la cau lenh nay dung sai chu N thoi fai k
<nobawk> rồi paste output lên đây
<vubuntor041> ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -n password -f keyssh
<nobawk> -N là new passphrase
<vubuntor041> ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa -N my-password -f my-keyssh
<nobawk> bạn ko biết thì chỉ cần ssh-keygen -t dsa
<nobawk> nó sẽ sinh ra 2 file id_dsa và id_dsa.pub
<nobawk> copy 2 cái file này qua chỗ khác là xong
<vubuntor041> dsa va rsa cai nao bao mat hon vay ban
<vubuntor041> ?
<nobawk> đây rồi chuyên gia ssh CoconutCrab đã vô
<nobawk> vubuntor041: dùng rsa đi
<vubuntor041> tai sao
<vubuntor041> ?
<vubuntor041> vi bao mat hon?
<vubuntor041> hay vi thong dung hon?
<nobawk> rsa compatibility tốt hơn
<vubuntor041> uhm cau lenh cung vay a
<nobawk> cho set số bit của key
<CoconutCrab> như nhau ấy mà
<vubuntor041> ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t rsa -N password -f keyssh
<nobawk> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<nobawk> vubuntor041: đơn giản thế thôi phức tạp thế kia làm gì
<vubuntor041> neu de mac dinh thi bit cua no la nhieu 2048?
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> rsa là 2048
<nobawk> dsa là 1024 (fixed)  ko thay đổi được
<vubuntor041> neu minh xai 2048 vay minh cung fai edit tren sshd_config
<vubuntor041> cho no len 2048 ? hay de mac dinh la 768
<CoconutCrab> để 2048 cho máu
<CoconutCrab> lol
<vubuntor041> :D
<vubuntor041> potay
<nobawk> kệ nó thôi
<nobawk> lúc bắt tay nó sẽ hỏi nhau dùng key thế nào bao nhiêu bit
<nobawk> nên cứ để nguyên chỗ đó
<vubuntor041> uh vay la mac dinh het
<nobawk> chỉ cần bật cái key authen lên là được
<nobawk> phải bật cái dùng key lên thôi :3
<nobawk> he program also asks for a passphrase.  The
<nobawk>      passphrase may be empty to indicate no passphrase (host keys must have an
<nobawk>      empty passphrase), or it may be a string of arbitrary length.  A
<nobawk>      passphrase is similar to a password, except it can be a phrase with a
<nobawk>      series of words, punctuation, numbers, whitespace, or any string of char‐
<nobawk>      acters you want
<nobawk> he' he'
<vubuntor041> hehe
<vubuntor041> thanks ban nhieu
<vubuntor041> :D de minh test
<nobawk> There is no way to recover a lost passphrase
<nobawk> quên passphrase == tự tử
<vubuntor041> :D thi vao server tao lai :P
<vubuntor041> nobawk oi
<vubuntor041> y ban la bo dau # trong sshd_config ah?>
<vubuntor041> #AuthorizedKeysFile	%h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor041> OK dc roi thanks ban nhieu lem
<vubuntor041> :D
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor041> cho minh hoi co doan code nao de no tu dong xoa history k?
<nobawk> rm .bash_history?
<nobawk> set số lượng entry trong history về 0?
<vubuntor041> k y minh la xoa dòng lệnh mình đã viết
<vubuntor041> bang cach nao
<vubuntor041> ban chi minh cu the duoc k
<vubuntor041> ?
<nobawk> thì cái bash_history đó
<nobawk> thoát cái shell là nó save vào .bash_history (nếu dùng bash shell)
<nobawk> vubuntor041: history -c
<nobawk> muốn nó ko lưu history vào file thì dùng lệnh này
<nobawk> echo "unset HISTFILE" >> /home/USER/.bash_profile
<vubuntor041> echo "unset HISTFILE" >> /home/USER/.bash_profile gõ thang vao la duoc ?
<vubuntor041> ok de minh thu
<vubuntor041> cam on ban rat nhieu
<vubuntor041> :)
<vubuntor041> chuc ban 1 ngay vui ve hix toi wa k ngu gio chuan bi ngu xiu day
<vubuntor041> bb
<vubuntor041> :-h 9day bro
<CoconutCrab> wut...
<vubuntor609> 2
<vubuntor609> mọi người cho mình hỏi tí. Ubuntu Máy mình không vào được mạng
<nobawk> ko vào được mạng hay là ko có mạng?
<vubuntor609> có mạng nhưng ko vào được
<vubuntor609> thế nên p dùng win đây
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2`> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> thử cái này coi
<nobawk> vubuntor609: vào wireless hay wired?
<vubuntor609> mạng dây wired
<vubuntor609> ko có muc Wake up on lan
<vubuntor713> 2
<vubuntor713> 2
<_Tux_> 3
<nobawk> vubuntor713: bạn lúc nãy hỏi mạng đó hả?
<nobawk> vubuntor713: chỉnh cái power management, bỏ cái dấu tích ở cái power management đi
<nobawk> vubuntor713: mục giải quyết vấn đề đó
<nobawk> nếu vẫn ko được thì vào đây
 * nobawk thôi đi làm
<vubuntor713> chỉnh rồi
<vubuntor713> có vào được đâu
<vubuntor713> bạn nobawk có ở đây ko zây
<minhthong> ai đó giúp mình cài 32 bit .deb trên ubuntu 11 64 bit đi
<_Tux_> minhthong: thường nếu phần mềm trong repo
<minhthong> mình cài guitar pro 32 bit và nó báo thế này
<_Tux_> thì có bản build trong repo
<minhthong> minhthong@minhthong-Inspiron-N5010:/media/01CC5402DC530D80/Software_Linux$ sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture gp6-full-linux-demo-r9980.deb
<minhthong> [sudo] password for minhthong:
<minhthong> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:
<minhthong>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<minhthong> (Reading database ... 182381 files and directories currently installed.)
<_Tux_> còn nếu không phải
<minhthong> Preparing to replace guitarpro6:i386 6.0.9 (using gp6-full-linux-demo-r9980.deb) ...
<minhthong> Unpacking replacement guitarpro6:i386 ...
<_Tux_> thì tùy thằng build !
<minhthong> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of guitarpro6:i386:
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on libc6 (>= 2.1.3).
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on libstdc++6.
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on libasound2.
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on libxml2.
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on libxslt1.1.
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on libportaudio0.
<_Tux_> !paste
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on libportaudio2.
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on libglu1-mesa.
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386 depends on gksu.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<minhthong> dpkg: error processing guitarpro6:i386 (--install):
<_Tux_> fsck !!!!
<minhthong>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<minhthong> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<_Tux_> fuck !!!
<minhthong> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
 * _Tux_ đm
<minhthong> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<minhthong> Processing triggers for python-gmenu ...
<minhthong> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.en_US.utf8.cache...
<minhthong> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<minhthong> Errors were encountered while processing:
<minhthong>  guitarpro6:i386
<_Tux_> minhthong: tự xử đi
<minhthong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678456/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<minhthong> _Tux_, repo là cái gì?
<_Tux_> search
<minhthong> giải thích cho đàn em thơ dại cái đi
<minhthong> ubot2`, help me please
<ubot2`> minhthong: Error: There is no command "me please".
<ubot2`> Factoid 'help me please' not found
<minhthong> ubot2`, giup voi
<ubot2`> Factoid 'giup voi' not found
<minhthong> có ai giúp tui hong?
<_Tux_> !bụt
<ubot2`> Factoid 'b\xe1\xbb\xa5t' not found
<_Tux_> !bot
<ubot2`> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<minhthong> hu hu còn cài guitar pro 32 bit ko được
<vubuntor697> hi ca nha
<minhthong> cả nhà hi vu
<vubuntor697> em moi down ban them mac cho ubuntu ma ko biet cai co ai huong dan dc ko?
<vubuntor697> ko co ai biet vay ta.
<minhthong> biet chu nhung out mat roi lam` sao huong dan
<vubuntor369> may ban oi
<vubuntor369> cho minh hoi ve config kernel
<vubuntor369> minh xai chip intel core dual
<vubuntor369> thi nen config nhung phan nao la can thiet nhat
<minhthong> à gõ lệnh sau
<minhthong> để được xử lý dual
<minhthong> vubuntor369, sudo perl -i -pe 's/CONCURRENCY=none/CONCURRENCY=shell/' /etc/init.d/rc
<vubuntor369> mình dang làm menu config
<vubuntor369> nhung mình chưa hiểu lắm
<vubuntor369> về những thứ cần thiết
<vubuntor369> tốt cho hệ thống
<vubuntor369> cần và không cần
<vubuntor369> rất mong sự giúp đỡ của các bạn
<vubuntor369> thank minhong
<vubuntor369> minhthong
<minhthong> vậy bạn tính config thế nào?
<minhthong> cứ nói đi rồi mình xem cái nào cần và ko cần
<vubuntor369> config theo huong danh cho nguoi su dung bình thường
<vubuntor369> vi du như phần DMA memory allow... thì nó dùng làm ji
<vubuntor369> và có cần thiết phải để y hay ko
<minhthong> thì theo hoàn cảnh của bạn xem có cần ko
<minhthong> bạn mới sử dụng ubuntu hay lâu rồi?
<vubuntor369> thank banj nha
<vubuntor369> co'le minh nen nghien cuu'them
<vubuntor369> vì mình rất mờ về mọi thứ
<minhthong> One really common solution to slow, and unreliable playback of DVD is the settings related to DMA which is turn "off" by default.
<minhthong> DMA stands for: Direct Memory Access. DMA allows a piece of hardware to talk directly with the RAM, reading and/or writing independent of the CPU (Central Processing Unit). In other words the hardware can use the system memory,
<minhthong> đọc cái này đi bạn sẽ biết có nên bật DMA hay ko
<zzz> hi there
<vubuntor369> theo minh đọc thì là nên
<zzz> thì là, à và mà nà thì là
<vubuntor369> bạn có thể cho mình bản config của bạn để tham khảo không
<zzz> đang test instalbird chat software của mozila,
<vubuntor369> what your say?
<vubuntor369> what your country????????
<vubuntor369> you can say vietnamese ?
<zzz> ???
<vubuntor369> người việt hay người nước nào đó pa
<zzz> tung của
<vubuntor369> tự nhiên vào đây p pá vậy
<minhthong> :))
<zzz>  /join #vnluser
<minhthong> vubuntor369, bạn cho mình xem bản còn config của bạn đi
<minhthong> share qua yahoo nhé
<minhthong> thong_xmen
<vubuntor369> minhf them roi do
<vubuntor369> aicunghieuchi1nguoi0hieu
<vubuntor226> Các bạn cho mình hỏi chút U 10.10 nó hay có cái thông báo màu đen hiện lên khi có mail mới và chat mới
<vubuntor226> Mình muốn tắt nó đi thì vào đâu hả bạn
<lmq2401> vubuntor226: vào chương trình chat
<lmq2401> vubuntor226: vào phần thiết lập của nó tắt những trường hợp không muốn hiện thông báo
<vubuntor749> 2
<vubuntor749> window vào được mạng còn ubutnu thì ko??????????
<vubuntor749> có ai ko giúp mình với
<vubuntor749> @
<vubuntor749> @@@@@
<vubuntor683> thế có ping được vào modem không?
<vubuntor683> thiết lập ip như nào?
<vubuntor749> mình ko động gì cả vào ubutnu
<vubuntor749> khi cài là nó offline rồi
<vubuntor749> @@@@@@
<vubuntor749> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<comthaq> ca nha cho y kien ho minh cai
<comthaq> dung kde sao cai ibus luc dc luc ko
<comthaq> nan?
<vubuntor749> ?
<vubuntor749> 2
<comthaq> trong pidgin thi go dc
<comthaq> ma trong IRC thi ko
<minhthong>  à
<minhthong> vấn đề này thì do lỗi KDE
<minhthong> bởi nó rất khó gõ dấm tiếng việt
<minhthong> bạn cần phải cài thêm 1 số gói nữa
<minhthong> nhưng gói đó trong 1 số web hay diễn đàn nó có chỉ
<minhthong> nhưng với kinh nghiệm của mình thì mình ko dùng kubuntu đâu
<minhthong> comthaq,
<comthaq> minh dung mint
<comthaq> ^^
<vubuntor749> mọi người có biết tại sao win vao duoc mang con ubuntu thi ko?
<minhthong> sao lại ko?
<comthaq> chac chuyen ve gnome
<minhthong> hỏi rõ hơn xem
<minhthong> comthaq, uh chuyển về gnome đi
<minhthong> nếu thích đẹp thì xài zorin á
<comthaq> thanks de minh coi thu
<minhthong> zorin os dựa trên nền ubuntu 11 có tích hợp 1 đống thứ về giao diện cả về phần mềm nữa
<minhthong> nói chung cài vô 1 phát là có hết
<vubuntor749> 2
<vubuntor749> help me
<minhthong> vubuntor749, bạn ơi sao lại ko vô mạng đc?
<minhthong> vubuntor749, hỏi rõ hơn xem
<vubuntor749> ừ mình cài thăng ubuntu thì offline trong khi win van vao bt
<vubuntor749> 2
<minhthong> vậy bị trục trặc gì trong khi cài ồi
<minhthong> chứ cài u thì vô mangj vèo vèo
<vubuntor749> m cài ko biet bao nhieu lan roi
<minhthong> vẫn bị vậy hả?
<minhthong> bạn xài wifi hay cable?
<vubuntor749> u
<vubuntor749> cable là gi
<minhthong> là cọng dây cab đó
<vubuntor749> uk
<minhthong> dây cáp đó
<minhthong> xài cáp mà ko được à?
<vubuntor749> ADXL
<vubuntor749> ADSL
<minhthong> oh măc cười vậy
<vubuntor749> mạng day
<minhthong> ping tới modem đc ko?
<vubuntor749> ping kieu gì
<minhthong> thá»­ ping 192.168.1.1 xem
<vubuntor749> vao dau
<minhthong> ctrl+alt+T
<minhthong> gõ ping
<vubuntor749> go vao thang U hả
<minhthong> uh
<vubuntor749> roi sao nua
<minhthong> có thấy gì ko?
<vubuntor749> ko thi sao
<minhthong> xin lỗi cho mình hỏi trình độ của bạn đến đâu để mình hướng dẫn
<minhthong> bạn biết ping ko?
<vubuntor749> moi dung thui
<minhthong> bạn biết ping ko?
<vubuntor749> ko
<minhthong> oh
<minhthong> ok thế này
<minhthong> ctrl+alt+T
<minhthong> gõ ping 192.168.1.1
<minhthong> xem có tín hiệu ko
<vubuntor749> uh
<minhthong> có ko?
<vubuntor749> neu ko co
<minhthong> nghĩa là do HĐH
<minhthong> phải xem lại HĐH xem có thiếu driver
<minhthong> hay chỉnh sửa ip gì ko
<vubuntor749> minh so cai lại nen thu ngay tren dia cho chăc ăn
<minhthong> uhm
<minhthong> sao ko cài song song?
<vubuntor749> cai xong mat mang
<minhthong> ????
<vubuntor749> cung chả tac dung gi
<minhthong> sao mất mạng được bạn?
<minhthong> trường hợp đó là vô lý
<minhthong> hình như bạn ko rành về mạng đúng ko?
<vubuntor749> thì cài offline ko có kết nối internet
<minhthong> uh
<vubuntor749> ko
<vubuntor749> e biet ma
<minhthong> vậy bây h bạn đang bị gì? và muốn thế nào?
<minhthong> cài u 11 bị rớt mạng?
<vubuntor749> tai sao win vao duoc mang con u ko vao duoc
<minhthong> thông thường thì u vào mạng rất tốt
<minhthong> bạn xài máy bàn hay laptop?
<minhthong> máy có mainboard của hãng gì?
<comthaq> tot hon ca win nua
<comthaq> ^^
<minhthong> ko hẳn
<vubuntor749> truoc to cai thi vào mạng được giờ ko hiei tai sao lại không
<comthaq> thuong may to cai, cam cable vao la an ngay
<vubuntor749> PC- Gigabyte
<minhthong> hmm
<vubuntor749> ke tu khi  thay moden mới là ko vào được
<minhthong> nhưng win vào đc đúng ko?
<vubuntor749> ừ
<minhthong> hay bạn cứ thử lại theo như mình hướng dẫn đi
<vubuntor749> cai the nao
<minhthong> cài như bình thường : cài online
<minhthong> trong lúc cài nó có download 1 số gói thì bấn skip
<minhthong> sau khi cài xong rồi mình update lên cho lẹ
<vubuntor749> e van cai bang di chứ gì
<vubuntor749> dĩa U
<vubuntor749> không có kết nối mạng nên ko thể update và tải 1 số gói đó được
<vubuntor749> thang Ubu có hỗ trợ moden TP link TD-8817 ko
<vubuntor749> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor749> 2
<vubuntor749> help me
<C4NoC> lỗi gì thế
<vubuntor749> sao ko thay ai xay
<vubuntor749> U ko vao duoc mạng
<C4NoC> U thôi hả
<vubuntor749> window thì vào ngon
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> mở terminal ra
<C4NoC> chạy : ifconfig
<C4NoC> rồi paste vào trang này
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> ko có mạng thì paste mợ gì
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor749: bạn sáng ngaỳ vào đây hỏi đấy hả?
<C4NoC> n0bawk, ko có mạng, thế lên đây = j`
<vubuntor749> um
<n0bawk> dùng win
<vubuntor749> uhm
<C4NoC> thì qua kia, save lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor749: bạn bỏ cái dấu tích ở chỗ allow đi chưa?
<vubuntor749> bo roi
<n0bawk> allow computer to turn off this device .....
<n0bawk> vubuntor749: vẫn ko vào được mạng à?
<vubuntor749> no day
<vubuntor749> u
<vubuntor749> ko biet sao nua
 * C4NoC lăn vào xó
<n0bawk> desktop hay laptop?
<vubuntor749> decktop
<n0bawk> vubuntor749: mạng có cần đặt ip tĩnh hay gì ko?
<vubuntor749> ?
<n0bawk> ip tĩnh hay proxy gì ko?
<vubuntor749> 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor749> này hả
<n0bawk> vubuntor749: ở windows, ấn <windows> + x
<n0bawk> nhầm
<n0bawk> ấn <windows> + r
<n0bawk> rồi gõ vào cmd
<n0bawk> rồi gõ ipconfig /all
<n0bawk> nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor749> nó vụt tắt nhanh lem ko kịp nhìn
<vubuntor749> @@
<C4NoC> gõ cmd trước
<vubuntor749> roi
<n0bawk> nó hiện cái cửa sổ chưa?
<vubuntor749> hien no- no
<n0bawk> vubuntor749: vào ubuntu nhìn cái hình có 2 cái máy tính có dấu x ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor749: hiện cái gì thì chụp hình đi
<n0bawk> coi cái eth0 nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor749> cho ti
<vubuntor749> 2
<vubuntor749> bạn có nick yahoo ko
<n0bawk> ko
<vubuntor749> ac
<vubuntor749> thiett à
<n0bawk> sao ko thiệt?
<n0bawk> sao phải dùng yahoo?
<vubuntor749> sr, m ko chup duoc hinh nao
<vubuntor749> duoc roi ne
<vubuntor749> http://farm3.anhso.net/upload/20110831/15/o/anhso-152431_fsd.jpg
<vubuntor749> 22
<vubuntor749> mn đi dau het roi
<vubuntor749> kho voi thang ubuntu nay qua
<vubuntor749> mai ma ko vao duoc
<C4NoC> mỗi cái này hả
<vubuntor749> 2
<vubuntor749> help me
<C4NoC> vubuntor749, giớ muốn thử, thì bấm nút reset trên máy luôn
<C4NoC> nút reset trên thân máy nha
<vubuntor749> thu cai gi
<C4NoC> vubuntor749, nếu đang xài win thì làm như thế
<C4NoC> rồi boot vào ubuntu
<vubuntor749> the thi sao
<C4NoC> xem có nhận card mạng ko
<vubuntor749> uh
<C4NoC> vào terminal
<vubuntor749> ko
<vubuntor749> uh
<C4NoC> gõ 2 lệnh sau: ifconfig
<C4NoC> rồi : lspci
<C4NoC> save cái kết quả ra
<C4NoC> rồi post lên đây
<C4NoC> vubuntor749, giờ thì bấm nút reset luôn đi
<vubuntor749> ispci à
<C4NoC> ko dc shutdown máy
<C4NoC> L viết thường
<C4NoC> chứ ko phải i
<C4NoC> lspci
<vubuntor749> chạy trên đĩa U có được ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor749, bấm reset trên thùng máy á , ko được reset = win hay shutdown gì hết
<C4NoC> vubuntor749, chưa cài ubuntu sao?
<vubuntor749> cài mãi rồi ngán ngẩm quá thử trên đĩa thui
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> nhét đĩa ubuntu vào thử cũng được
<n0bawk> có thể phải cài driver riêng
<vubuntor749> nó tự load chứ
<vubuntor749> nobawk ảnh này phai ko
<vubuntor749> http://farm3.anhso.net/upload/20110831/15/o/anhso-152431_fsd.jpg
<n0bawk> cái này có driver rồi mà
<vubuntor749> nó đấy
<vubuntor749> trên window
<n0bawk> h vào linux
<n0bawk> lspci -v coi nó ra cái gì
<n0bawk> copy text lại rồi paste
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor749
<ubot2`> vubuntor749: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor749> ờ
<vubuntor057> Tôi cần trợ giúp về ubuntu 11.4
<C4NoC> wut?
<vubuntor057> minh vừa cài ubuntu 11.4 server và cài ispconfig 3 cung như một số dịch vụ
<C4NoC> uhm
<vubuntor162> C4NoC: :)
<vubuntor057> nhưng khi cài xong hệ thống apache2 bi lỗi
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor057> các bạn có thể giúp với
<C4NoC> lỗi sao chứ
<C4NoC> apache2 cài từ đâu
<vubuntor057> để mình copy file log của apache2 để bạn kiểm tra giưp mình nhé
<vubuntor057> [Wed Aug 31 16:14:33 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.17 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured -- resuming normal operations
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> normal kìa
<vubuntor057> [Wed Aug 31 16:14:58 2011] [error] [client 192.168.2.24] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: login in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.2.200/ispconfig/
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor057> [Wed Aug 31 16:15:12 2011] [error] [client 192.168.2.24] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: html_server in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 237, referer: http://192.168.2.200/ispconfig/index.php#
<vubuntor057> khi mình khởi động lại apache2 nói báo lỗi như sau
<vubuntor057> root@server1:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<vubuntor057>  * Restarting web server apache2
<vubuntor057> (30)Read-only file system: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/apache2/error.log.
<vubuntor057> Action 'start' failed.
<vubuntor057> The Apache error log may have more information.
<vubuntor057>    ...fail!
<vubuntor057> các bạn giúp mình với
<C4NoC> thiếu log file kìa
<C4NoC> thêm vào
<vubuntor057> thêm file log mới vào phải không bạn
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thêm vào chỗ kia cho nó
<vubuntor057> thanks bạn mình thử nhé
<vubuntor998> chào mọi người cho mình hỏi mình đã down bản ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso về sau khi chọn wubi.exe để cài đặt thì khi màn hình cài đặt chạy 1 tí lại hiện "downloading  lucid desktop amd64 " khoảng >40mins .Không biết tại sao mình đã có file.iso trong máy mà vẫn còn phải download gì nữa ? Cảm ơn các bạn
<CoconutCrab> chọn image file hay iso gì ấy
<vubuntor998> mình đã thử mount ra ổ đĩa ảo cài nhưng chạy 1 chút lại downloading lucid.dektop,amd64
<CoconutCrab> hmm, có ai thử chưa? lâu lắm rồi không sờ vào wubi :D
<C4NoC> có xài wubi đâu mà biết
<C4NoC> vubuntor998: cài trực tiếp luôn đi
<vubuntor998> cài trực tiếp phải burn ra đĩa hả ?
<CoconutCrab> down về rồi thì dùng cái unetbootin ghi ra usb ấy
<vubuntor406> Xin chào
<vubuntor406> có thể hướng dẫn tôi cách tạo một card mạng ảo trên ubuntu được không?
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chi vậy
<vubuntor406> mình muốn kết nối với máy ảo chạy trên Virtualbox
<C4NoC> virtualbox à
<C4NoC> nó có chỗ tạo card mạng mà
<vubuntor406> ừm
<vubuntor406> à không
<vubuntor406> ý là tạo một card mạng ảo trên máy thật chạy ubuntu ý
<vubuntor406> như trong CentOS thì tạo một file ifc-eth0:1 í
<zj3t3mju> loz
<vubuntor406> mà trên Ubuntu thì mình ko biết tạo ntn
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> ubuntu cũng hem bít
<C4NoC> :d
<vubuntor406> ừm
<zj3t3mju> cái đó kêu = card mạng ảo hử
<zj3t3mju> mới bít :D
<zj3t3mju> tưởng card mạng của vbox =))
<vubuntor406> vậy kêu là cái gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor406> ồ ko
<zj3t3mju> đâu có bít :D
<vubuntor406> ko phải tạo card trên virtualbox
<zj3t3mju> thường thấy nó dùng nhiều ip trên 1 card mạng thôi
<vubuntor406> giống như tạo card loopback trong W í
<zj3t3mju> chả bít kêu = gì
<C4NoC> giờ muốn share mạng cho virtualbox?
<vubuntor406> ko
<C4NoC> chứ sao?
<vubuntor406> mình chỉ muốn kết nối máy ảo với máy thật
<zj3t3mju> :-s
<vubuntor406> mà không có mạng vật lý
<zj3t3mju> loz
<C4NoC> chả hiểu
<C4NoC> nói share mạng cho máy ảo
<C4NoC> thì ko chịu
<zj3t3mju> thì vô vbox chọn Host only là được rồi :-s
<vubuntor406> tại máy thật cũng đâu có mạng
<vubuntor406> thì sao gọi là share mạng đc nhỉ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chứ máy thật có card mạng ko?
<vubuntor406> ừm có
<C4NoC> vậy mà nói ko có mạng
<C4NoC> nói câu trước đá câu sau
<vubuntor406> :|
<C4NoC> ai biết đường nào chỉ
<vubuntor406> ý mình là không kết nối vô một mạng vât lý nào cả
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor406: thì vô phần network của máy ảo chọn host only là xong
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor406: cần phải tạo gì đâu
<vubuntor406> ừm
<vubuntor406> để mình thử
<vubuntor406> cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor413> tks Zj3t...
<vubuntor413> mình đã làm đc rồi :D
<C4NoC> :3
<hellonearth8X> các bạn cho hỏi , hiện mình có mỗi 1 phân vùng root cho ubuntu thôi , có thể dùng Gparted để chia đôi phân vùng root này thành 2 phân vùng mới là : root + home , mà vẫn giữ nguyên ko làm ảnh hưởng đến Ubuntu được ko ? có thể làm như vậy được ko ?
<hellonearth8X> thanks
<kid__> giờ mới bắt đầu cài
<kid__> hay là cài rồi
<hellonearth8X> đã cài xong hết rồi
<hellonearth8X> chứ chưa cài thì mình đã tự tách được rồi :D
<hellonearth8X> vì cũng đã cài đi cài lại U mấy lần rồi nên cũng biết cách tách phân vùng
<kid__> giờ mà tách ra
<kid__> dễ mất dữ liệu
<hellonearth8X> :(
<kid__> hem boot được chứ chẳng chơi
<hellonearth8X> hix
<hellonearth8X> thế ko thể đơn giản như là : tách cái phần freespace cuối partition ra thành 1 partition riêng à
<hellonearth8X> lúc đầu mình nghĩ nó đơn giản như vậy
<hellonearth8X> còn data thì sẽ chuyển sang partition khác để backup rồi nên ko lo
<hellonearth8X> chỉ lo phần boot thôi
<kid__>  Tên Luyện đã được di lý về Công an tỉnh Bắc Giang trên một chiếc xe Hammer.
<kid__> móa
<kid__> nhầm
<hellonearth8X> hóa ra việc tách phân vùng root nguy hiểm vậy à :)
<kid__> tách phân vùng nào chả vậy
<C4NoC> có gì đâu mà sợ
<C4NoC> backup cái home thôi
<kid__> nó luôn cảnh báo sẽ mất dữ liệu mà
<C4NoC> tèo, thì cài lại cái 1
<hellonearth8X> hehe , đang tìm cách tách mà ko phải cài lại
<hellonearth8X> chứ nếu cài lại thì còn nói làm gì :D
<hellonearth8X> hix, thế thì hôm nào đẹp giời mang ra thử vậy :D
<hellonearth8X> làm chuột bạch xem nó có sao ko =))
<vubuntor413> mọi người ơi, khi máy ảo kết nối với máy thật qua cơ chế host-only thì có cách nào cho máy ảo ra internet đc ko nhỉ
 * kid__ dùng máy ảo vào mạng bt
<vubuntor413> host-only chứ ko phải NAT hay Bridge
 * kid__ vào xó ngồi
<_Tux_> Tối nay lắm chữ nhở
<C4NoC> vubuntor413: đã host only
<C4NoC> mà đòi net
<hellonearth8X> Tux đang ngồi đếm chữ đấy à
 * _Tux_ cười cười
<hellonearth8X> công nhận 1 lúc thế này cũng nhiều chữ thật, đọc mỏi hết cả tay __ cười cười theo :)
<minhthong> ai có chút kinh nghiệm cài SPDict chỉ giúp với
<minhthong> nó báo lỗi không tìm thấy từ điển trong thư mục : null
<vubuntor141> chao moi nguoi, em muon hoi la: em dang dung win 7 thi no bao la den han expire, vi luoi nen em da down ban ghost win 7 ve, sau khi dung one key de bung ghost ra, dang chay thi no loi, va bay gio em khong the nao vao duoc win 7 nua, mac du van nhin thay cac folder qua ubuntu. Vay em muon hoi la neu ma em van muon dung win 7 thi bay gio lam the nao a ? Em cam on  a!
<vubuntor656> 2
<vubuntor656> 2222222222222222222222222222
<vubuntor656> help me
<vubuntor656> vao mang ko duoc
<vubuntor147> giup e chut
<vubuntor147> em wen pass vao ubuntu
<vubuntor147> gio e lam the nao,cuu e
<vubuntor656> cai lai di em
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-01
<vubuntor656> 2
<vubuntor656> có ai ko
<vubuntor789> 2
<vubuntor789> 2
<vubuntor789> cso ai ko
<vubuntor789> U ko vào được mạng
<vubuntor789> @@@@@@@@@
<nobawk> vẫn cái bạn hôm qua hỏi mạng dó hả?
<nobawk> vubuntor789: ?
<vubuntor789> o
<vubuntor789> test rồi
<vubuntor789> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679279/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor789> bạn xem đi
<vubuntor789> ?
<vubuntor789> @@@@
<vubuntor789> @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: bạn gặp vấn đề gì à?
<vubuntor789> U ko vào được mạng
<vubuntor789> @@@@@
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: mạng wifi à?
<vubuntor789> ko
<vubuntor789> mạng day
<vubuntor789> ADSL
<Stanley00> banj dùng máy bàn hay laptop?
<vubuntor789> có phải bạn bao  minh reset may ko?
<vubuntor789> PC
<vubuntor789> @@@@@@@@@
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: bạn cho mình xem output của lệnh ifconfg -a được không? và vui lòng đừng có dùng "@@@" nữa...
<vubuntor789> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679279/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor789> có phai no ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: uhm, bạn thử chạy lệnh "sudo dhclient eth0" xem
<vubuntor789> ac
<vubuntor789> the no bj sao zay
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: mình không biết. mình chỉ đang thử làm lại theo đúng trình tự thôi
<vubuntor789> the à
<vubuntor789> thu lai ti hoi lau
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: uhm
<vubuntor789> bạn xem thông báo ý có thấy gì không
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: thông báo gì?
<vubuntor789> ở trên  dấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: mình không biết...
 * Stanley00 là gà mờ
<vubuntor789> làm sao để bit nó lỗi gì mà cứ thấy kiểm tra hoài zạy. Có cần kiêm tra lệnh nào nữa ko hay có mỗi "sudo dhclient eth0"
<vubuntor789> ac
<vubuntor789> @@@@@@
<Stanley00> vubuntor789: phải làm tuần tự chứ bạn, nếu bạn không làm được thì /me cũng không giúp được. sorry.
<vubuntor789> rồi
<vubuntor789> tiếp theo thì làm gì nữa
<Stanley00> bạn đã chạy lệnh  dhclient chưa?
<vubuntor789> chÆ°a
<vubuntor789> chạy xong thi sao
<Stanley00> thì hoặc là vào net được, hoặc là có lỗi,
<vubuntor789> sr, m' chạy trên đĩa
<nobawk> vubuntor789: lspci -v
<nobawk> vubuntor789: nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor789: thôi 30' nữa gặp lại, h phải đi làm đã
<vubuntor789> uhm
<vubuntor562> E WEN PASS VAO UBUNTU
<vubuntor562> GIUP E VOI
<vubuntor562> ALOOOO
<vubuntor562> CUU E
<Stanley00> vubuntor562: lúc bạn đăng nhập, dòng thứ 2 có (recovery mode), vào đó sẽ có root shell, reset pass với paswd <tên>
<vubuntor562> E CAM ON
<vubuntor649> em wen pass,e vao recovery mode,chon root shell(cuoi cung),nhung go cau lenh ntn ha a. hihi
<Stanley00> vubuntor649: tên đăng nhập của bạn là gì vậy?
<vubuntor649> la administrator
<Stanley00> vậy gõ passwd administrator
<Stanley00> thế thôi à :D
<vubuntor649> ko
<vubuntor649> em wen pass
<vubuntor649> em wen pass fai lam ntn ha a
<Stanley00> vubuntor649: thì làm như mình mới nói đấy, nó sẽ tạo lại pass mới, chứ lấy lại pass cũ thì mình không biết
<vubuntor649> nhung sau khi em chon root shell thi fai go cau lenh j de doi pass ha a
<Stanley00> passwd
<vubuntor649> tks a de e thu
<vubuntor328> 2
<vubuntor328> 2
<vubuntor328> co ai o day ko
<vubuntor328> @@@@@@@@
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor328
<ubot2`> vubuntor328: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor328> ok
<vubuntor328> lenh sudo dhclien eth0 ko tác dụng gì
<vubuntor328> với lenh lspci -v
<vubuntor328> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679323/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> nó có báo lỗi gì không?
<vubuntor328> sai lenh sao ợ
<vubuntor328> xem lại đi
<Stanley00> hmm, dhclient mới đúng, my bad!
<vubuntor328> ac
<vubuntor328> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679323/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor328> thông báo gì đây
<Stanley00> vubuntor328: không biết, hỏi n0bawk ấy, mình lướt đây, không giải quyết được vấn đề này
<vubuntor328> uhm
<vubuntor328> bao 30' quay lai ma mat' tăm luon
<Stanley00> vubuntor328: hmm, tình cờ tìm được cái này, bạn xem qua thử nha http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255082
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 1410 / 1810T Ethernet LAN does not work - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor328> ko bit no' có td gì
<Stanley00> cần cài driver mới được
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: vậy là có driver rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: dmesg > test.txt
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: rồi paste nội dung cái file test.txt
<Stanley00> sn đã trở lại, ngồi hóng thôi :D
<vubuntor328> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor328: nothing, cứ làm theo hướng dẫn của n0bawk
<vubuntor328> paste gi'
<vubuntor328> paste vào đâu
<Stanley00> !paste | vubuntor328
<ubot2`> vubuntor328: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor328> oánh lệnh này à
<vubuntor328> dmesg
<n0bawk> dmesg > test.txt
<n0bawk> rồi mở cái file test.txt
<n0bawk> paste nội dung
<vubuntor328> sao lau the
<vubuntor328> de lam gi
<vubuntor328> @@@@@@@
<vubuntor328> dmesg > test.txt ko hieu
<vubuntor328> @@@@@@@@
<vubuntor328> có thể đua một loạt được ko? làm từng tí một đến bao giờ mới xong
<n0bawk> vubuntor328: nó chạy xong rồi
<n0bawk> gõ được lệnh khác là nó chạy xong rồi
<n0bawk> h mở cái file test.txt ra
<n0bawk> gedit test.txt
<vubuntor328> gedit test.txt  gì đây
<n0bawk> chạy 2 lệnh đó
<n0bawk> nó ra nội dung file test.txt
<n0bawk> paste cái nội dung đó lên đây
<vubuntor328> gedit test.txt ,dmesg > test.txt hai cái này là lẹnh ak
<vubuntor328> ừ
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> lệnh chứ còn gì
<vubuntor328> làm thế rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor328> ?
<n0bawk> dmesg > test.txt
<n0bawk> gedit test.txt
<n0bawk> rồi paste cái nội dung lên đây
<vubuntor328> xong rồi thì sao
<vubuntor393> 2
<vubuntor393> 2
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor393
<ubot2`> vubuntor393: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor393> day roi
<vubuntor393> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679338/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor393> lenh dhclient eth0
<vubuntor393> day
<vubuntor393> @@@@@
<Stanley00> vubuntor393: à, là bạn đấy à, vậy bạn chờ siêu nhân n0bawk nha,
<vubuntor393> á
<vubuntor393> tui chet mat
<vubuntor393> Stanley00 xem thấy gì ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor393: thấy là bạn nên bắt đầu từ begining guide :-ss ;))
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: phải chạy sudo
<vubuntor393> ?
<vubuntor393> ket qua nè
<vubuntor393> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679337/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor393> @@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor393> @@@@
<vubuntor393> @@@@@@
<vubuntor393> @@@@@
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: có thế kia thôi à
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: h thử sudo dhclient eth0 đi
<vubuntor393> ko dÆ°Æ¡c
<n0bawk> nó báo cái gì?
<vubuntor393> thu roi
<vubuntor393> loi
<vubuntor393> cha ra cái gì cả
<vubuntor393> sao rồi
<vubuntor393> @@@
<vubuntor393> có thấy lỗi gì ko
<vubuntor393> @@@@@
<n0bawk> chưa thấy lỗi gì
<n0bawk> bây h thử thế này
<vubuntor393> uk
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.169.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: gõ lệnh đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: nó có báo gì ko?
<vubuntor393> @@@@@
<vubuntor393> chạy trên đĩa thì chắc hok loi dâu
<vubuntor393> moden van sang
<vubuntor393> vãn thấy nó kết nối mới lạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: ko lỗi gì thì chạy tiếp
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: ping 192.168.1.1
<n0bawk> vubuntor393: có thấy reply gì ko?
<vubuntor393> uk
<n0bawk> uh quit rồi thì uh gì
<n0bawk> còn chưa xong mà?
<C4NoC> lulz
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor017> xin chao moi nguoi, co ai dang truc tuyen khong a ? em co van de nay can hoi a !
<Stanley00> !ask ! vubuntor017
<ubot2`> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor017
<ubot2`> vubuntor017: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor017> ah cai win 7 cua em hom qua no den han expire, do luoi cai lai nen em da down ban ghost win 7 tu tren mang ve, sau do em bung ra o o C, do loi ma moi chay duoc 20% thi no ngung lai, bay gio em dang dung ubuntu va van nhin duoc ca du lieu o cac o con lai. Vay neu em van muon dung win 7 thi co cach nao cuu ko a ?
<n0bawk> cài lại win 7?
<vubuntor017> vay la phai mua lai dia roi cai lai win a ?
<n0bawk> ko thì bỏ luôn win 7 khỏi phải dùng đồ lậu :))
<C4NoC> lulz
<vubuntor017> chắc em sẽ làm thế, cảm ơn mọi người !
<C4NoC> expire thì ra mua li xăng
<C4NoC> có hơn $200 chứ mấy
<vubuntor017> :))
<vubuntor611> 222
<vubuntor611> @@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor611> help
<vubuntor611> mang vn ko vao duoc
<vubuntor611> mạng ubuntu ko vào dược
<C4NoC> huh?
<vubuntor611> 2
<vubuntor611> @@@@@@@@@@
<C4NoC> sao?
<vubuntor611> ubuntu ko vào được mạng còn win thì vào ngon lành
<C4NoC> bạn hôm bữa à
<vubuntor611> sáng nay thui
<C4NoC> sao ko vào dc
<C4NoC> nó báo sao?
<C4NoC> ko có card mạng?
<vubuntor611> chả kết nối internet
<vubuntor611> thang U nó bị sao ý
<vubuntor611> ???
<vubuntor611> day nè
<vubuntor611> http://farm3.anhso.net/upload/20110901/15/o/anhso-151236_Screenshot.jpg
<C4NoC> vubuntor611, vào ubuntu
<C4NoC> uhm
<C4NoC> vậy là có đến router rồi
<C4NoC> set dns chÆ°a?
<vubuntor611> đến gì
<C4NoC> ping cái kia là đến modem hả
<vubuntor611> ?????
<C4NoC> vubuntor611, đang xài win à
<vubuntor611> ừ
<C4NoC> vubuntor611, win thì mở cmd lên
<C4NoC> chạy : ipconfig /all
<C4NoC> cho coi kết quả
<vubuntor611> à
<vubuntor611> rồi
<n0bawk> vẫn cái bạn sáng ngày đây hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: có phải sáng ngày ào hỏi ko?
<vubuntor611> thử driver đủ chưa chứ gì
<vubuntor611> :D
<n0bawk> nếu là sáng ngày vào hỏi thì chưa nói xong đã chuồn biến rồi
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> thế kia thì vào được mạng đến nơi rồi hố hố
<vubuntor611> n0bawnk lệnh sai rùi
<vubuntor611> đây nè http://paste.ubuntu.com/679480/
<C4NoC> ping đến router rồi
<C4NoC> còn gì nũa
<n0bawk> lolz
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: thế làm gì mà ping được thế kia?
<vubuntor611> à
<vubuntor611> mình chạy gộp 2 lệnh lại
<n0bawk> 2 lệnh nào?
<vubuntor611> chả gì cả
<vubuntor611> chạy tiếp lệnh 2
<n0bawk> lệnh 2 là lệnh nào?
<n0bawk> sudo ifconfig eth0 ...?
<vubuntor611> thì nó load...........
<vubuntor611> ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: lệnh như lào?
<n0bawk> dhclient?
<vubuntor611> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679481/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor611> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifconfig eth0 192.169.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ping 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor611> 2 cái lenhk ấy
<n0bawk> lolz
<n0bawk> hài vậy
<n0bawk> lệnh kia của mình cú pháp đúng rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: được rồi, thế sắp có mạng rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: h vào terminal gõ lệnh
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: route -n
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: nó ra cái gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: ifconfig eth0
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor611> ra rồi thì có mạng chưa
<vubuntor611> ?????
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor611> 2
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: còn phải chạy vài lệnh nữa mới có
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: paste output 2 cái lệnh kia nhanh
<n0bawk> ko là ko giúp nữa bây h
<vubuntor611> chạy lại lâu lắm. phải chạy từ ổ đĩa CD đấy
<n0bawk> đang ở win hả?
<vubuntor611> ừ
<n0bawk> thế thì tí vào chạy 2 lệnh này
<vubuntor611> ờ
<n0bawk> sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor611> cái lẹnh của cậu sai rồi kìa
<C4NoC> sai gì
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor611> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679480/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor611> đấy
<n0bawk> echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor611> nó có ra gì đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: thử làm lại đi
<vubuntor611> lại gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: nếu ping được
<n0bawk> thì chạy 2 lệnh vừa chỉ
<n0bawk> rồi thử
<vubuntor611> chạy lệnh ấy hả
<n0bawk> ping google.com.vn
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: chạy lệnh ifconfig
<n0bawk> ping được router tức là có connect đến router rồi
<n0bawk> 2 lệnh kia 1 lệnh để add router thành default gateway, 1 lệnh để add dns server
<n0bawk> thế là đủ để vào mạng rồi (nếu nó hoạt động bình thường)
<vubuntor611> ừ
<n0bawk> còn lệnh mình gõ hàng ngày nên chắc ko sai lolz
<n0bawk> có thể phải thay đổi đi tí cho phù hợp thôi :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor611: à có thể gõ lệnh này
<n0bawk> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<n0bawk> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<n0bawk> nhớ có chữ down và chữ up
<vubuntor611> uk
<n0bawk> lệnh 1 tắt cái interface, lệnh 2 bật cái interface lại
<n0bawk> tóm lại là cần lệnh sau
<n0bawk> 1. sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<n0bawk> 2. sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<vubuntor611> uk
<n0bawk> 3. ping 192.168.1.1 <-- check xem có kết nối đến router được ko, ko được thì thử change cái 192.168.1.100 thành 192.168.1.3 hoặc số nào đó
<n0bawk> 4. sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<n0bawk> 5. echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<n0bawk> 6. ping google.com
<n0bawk> nếu thấy reply thì là vào được mạng rồi
<vubuntor611> thiếu vn
<n0bawk> ko cần vn
<vubuntor611> uk
<vubuntor611> à lenh ping sai ròi thì phải
<vubuntor611> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679501/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> wtf?
<vubuntor611> @@@@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor561> 2
<vubuntor561> @@@@@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor561> @@@@@@@@@
<Tux|Ubuntu> 3333333
 * C4NoC đạp afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> đỡ
<afterlastangel> nè
<afterlastangel> có gì hông
<afterlastangel> ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: năm nay có thi ACM không ?
<afterlastangel> chắc có
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> chả biết nữa
<afterlastangel> càng thi càng ăn hại
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: tưởng ra trường đi làm rồi mà
<afterlastangel> chÆ°a
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> còn học 1 năm nữa mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> afterlastangel: tưởng có 4 năm thôi mà ?
<afterlastangel> ....
<afterlastangel> thì 4 năm
<afterlastangel> giống ông thôi
<afterlastangel> chừng nào ông ra tôi ra
<afterlastangel> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> lulz
<vubuntor037> co cach nao de xoa han windows va cai ubuntu khong?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor037: xóa cái phân vùng Windows đi là xong :D
<vubuntor037> giai thich ro hon duoc khong
<vubuntor037> ?
<vubuntor037> minh ga` lam
<C4NoC> vubuntor037, gút, nuke win luôn à
<C4NoC> vubuntor037, cài ubuntu chưa?
<C4NoC> có cần giữ data lại ko
<C4NoC> ko thì nhét đĩa vào cài, lúc cài thì xóa hết ổ cứng đi chia lại
<vubuntor037> nhan dia cai ubuntu free o dau nhi
<vubuntor037> ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor037: giờ thì hết rồi :D
<C4NoC> hết rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor037, down về đi
<vubuntor037> thay huong dan cai dat tren trang wiki rac roi qua
<vubuntor037> so trong luc cai bi gi thi kho^~
<C4NoC> sao khổ
<vubuntor037> vi moi su dung lan dau
<vubuntor037> lo~ cai bi gi
<C4NoC> nhét dzô rồi cài thôi
<vubuntor037> ko bit sua?
<C4NoC> bị gì là bị gì
<C4NoC> có dữ liệu gì trên ổ cứng ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor037: hướng dẫn đấy dễ mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> có cả video luôn còn gì :D
<vubuntor037> sao tren ubuntu.com
<vubuntor037> hk co tuy chon Altinate nhi?
 * C4NoC chả đọc gìg
<C4NoC> enter suốt cũng xong
<vubuntor037> tren wiki co bai` Cai dat ubuntu tu windows
<vubuntor037> vay minh chon demo and full installation duoc ko
<vubuntor037> hay bat buoc phai chon install inside windows
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor190> co cach nao de Cai dat ubuntu tu Windows ma ket qua giong nhu Cai dat tu live CD hk?
<vubuntor190> co cach nao de Cai dat ubuntu tu Windows, ma` ket^' qua? giong nhu Cai dat tu live CD hk?
<vubuntor190> sao hok ai tra loi het vay
<vubuntor945> 2
<vubuntor945> @@@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor945> U vao mang duoc rui
<vubuntor945> @@@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor945> 22222222222222
<sky4vn> mtBab VE Edition 1.0 (từ điển Việt Anh)
<sky4vn> http://www.babylon.com/free-dictionarie ... 61702.html
<sky4vn> moi nguoi cho minh hoi
<sky4vn> minh vao link tren ma download ve la tu dien babylon
<sky4vn> chu dau phai mtBab VE ha moi ngoi
<sky4vn> :(
<nobawk> .g mtbab ve
<nobawk> ko obiết cái mtbab là cái gì
<sky4vn> ?
<sky4vn> la sao ban
<sky4vn> mot source cua goldendict ah
<sky4vn> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=7241
<bksupybot> Title: GoldenDict - xứng đáng là người kế vị StarDict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<sky4vn> ban xem link nay nne`
<sky4vn> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=7241
<bksupybot> Title: GoldenDict - xứng đáng là người kế vị StarDict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> thế sao ko dùng golden dict đi?
<sky4vn> troi
<sky4vn> thi xai golden dict ma
<sky4vn> con cai mtbab la source cua no thoi
<sky4vn> moi nguoi oi, minh remove open office den ngay 87% thi bi dung luon
<sky4vn> vao application/office thi thay mat open office roi
<sky4vn> nhung am ubuntu software center ko tat duoc vi removing open office
<vubuntor828> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor828> sao minh Cai dat ubuntu tu windows khong duoc vay?
<_Tux_> vubuntor828: Wubi ?
<_Tux_> Windows 7 ?
<vubuntor828> xp
<vubuntor828> cai xong roi
<vubuntor828> nhung ma
<vubuntor828> khi reboot lai
<vubuntor828> thi khong co hien ra cho
<vubuntor828> chon winxp voi ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor828: quá trình cài như nào ?
<vubuntor828> mo wubi
<vubuntor828> chon install inside windows
<vubuntor828> roi chon install
<vubuntor828> install xong chon reboot
<vubuntor828> nhung ma no khong hien ra cho chon winxp va ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor828: paste cái boot.ini lên đây coi
<vubuntor828> boot.ini nam o dau
<vubuntor828> ???
<Stanley00> vubuntor828: nó nằm ngay ổ c:\
<Stanley00> file này của window mà :D
<vubuntor828> hk thay
<vubuntor828> hk co
<Stanley00> nó là file ẩn, system,
<Stanley00> vào folder opitions, chỉnh lại show system file xem
<vubuntor828> [boot loader] timeout=0 default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS [operating systems] multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect  C:\wubildr.mbr = "Ubuntu"
<Stanley00> vubuntor828: mở cmd lên,
<vubuntor828> roi
<Stanley00> chạy các lệnh sau:
<Stanley00> cd
<Stanley00> c:
<Stanley00> cd \
<Stanley00> attrib -s -h -r boot.ini
<_Tux_> timeout =0
<_Tux_> thì nó hiện thế quái nào được
<_Tux_> :))
<Stanley00> sau đó sửa lại dòng timeout=0 thành time=10
<_Tux_> Windows + R
<_Tux_> gõ msconfig
<_Tux_> tìm loanh quanh rồi chỉnh :D
 * Stanley00 quên luôn msconfig luôn :))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: học xài Windows đê
<_Tux_> cần người khởi động chương trình phổ biến Windows cho luser =))
 * Stanley00 học rồi cũng lại quên thôi, đi học lại phí, vì ít khi xài :))
<vubuntor828> vay gio restart ha?
<Stanley00> uhm, chỉnh rồi thì restart thử xem
<vubuntor151> cai dat ubuntu tu windows
<vubuntor151> sao cai den cai cho language pack
<vubuntor151> sao lau qua vay?
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: nó tải từ mạng về :D
<_Tux_> mirror chậm nên có thể hơi lâu
<_Tux_> có 2 phương án giải quyết
<_Tux_> 01 - ngồi đợi
<_Tux_> 02 - rút dây mạng
<vubuntor151> vay nen chon 1 hay 2?
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: 02 :D
<hellonearth8X> có ai ko ?
<Stanley00> Good morning!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-02
<vubuntor578> 2
<vubuntor578> ubuntu khong dánh được pass
<vubuntor578> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Stanley00> vubuntor578: bbạn đánh trong terminal à?
<vubuntor578> U lại mất mạng
<vubuntor578> uk
<vubuntor578> hom qua tớ hỏi đáy
<Stanley00> trong terminal thì nó không có hiện *** khi đánh pas đâu, cứ đánh bình thườn
<vubuntor578> nó chả ra cái gì cạu ak
<Stanley00> vâng, khôn gra cái gi hết
<vubuntor578> enter roi van the
<Stanley00> vẫn thế nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor578> van hien thong bao nhap pass
<Stanley00> nó có báo pass nhập sai không?
<vubuntor578> danh loan mọt lúc thì nó báo sai
<vubuntor578> danh lenh sudo nó cứ doi pass là sao
<Stanley00> vậy thì hãy chắc chắn là bạn đánh đúng pass (đánh thật chậm nếu cấn), và xem lại bộ gõ, và/hoặc keyboard layout
<Stanley00> về vì sao sudo đòi pass, bạn nên xem qua tài liệu cho người mới bắt đầu
<vubuntor578> mình danh no cứ nháy liên tục tại một chỗ
<Stanley00> mình đã bảo là nó sẽ không hiện gì hết mà. nó rất là bình thường.
<vubuntor578> bộ gõ, và/hoặc keyboard layout ở đâu?
<Stanley00> nhấn meta, và gõ keyboard sẽ thấy
<vubuntor578> meta ?
<Stanley00> phím meta = supper = window
<Stanley00> nắm kế bên nút alt ấy
<vubuntor578> ừ
<vubuntor578> xong rồi thì làm tiếp gì nữa
<Stanley00> và vấn đề của bạn là gì?
<nobawk> !password
<ubot2`> Factoid 'password' not found
<nobawk> !search password
<ubot2`> None found
<nobawk> !search mật
<ubot2`> Found: termpass
<nobawk> !termpass
<ubot2`> Khi gõ mật khẩu trong terminal, sẽ không có kí tự nào hiện ra khi bạn gõ vào vì mục đích bảo mật. Xin cứ điền mật khẩu vào và bấm enter, đây không phải là lỗi.
<nobawk> !termpass | vubuntor578
<ubot2`> vubuntor578: please see above
<nobawk> vubuntor578: vẫn ko được hả?
<nobawk> phức tạp nhỉ
<vubuntor578> nhưng ko tác dụng gì
<nobawk> ko có tác dụng là sao?
<nobawk> trong đĩa live cd
<nobawk> đâu có cần?
<nobawk> live cd cứ gõ vô là xong thôi mà
<nobawk> vubuntor578: tốt nhất là mượn 1 cái máy tính nữa về
<nobawk> chỉ 1 chút là ra chứ có gì đâu
<vubuntor578> nó chỉ nháy một chỗ thôi
<nobawk> thì đúng rồi đó
<nobawk> nó như thế đó
<nobawk> cứ gõ rồi enter
<nobawk> đúng pass thì là sẽ chạy
<nobawk> ko đúng thì báo lỗi
<vubuntor578> enter rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor578: hình như bạn muốn khi gõ pass nó hiện lên *** đúng không?
<nobawk> !termpass | vubuntor578
<ubot2`> vubuntor578: Khi gõ mật khẩu trong terminal, sẽ không có kí tự nào hiện ra khi bạn gõ vào vì mục đích bảo mật. Xin cứ điền mật khẩu vào và bấm enter, đây không phải là lỗi.
<vubuntor578> OK
<nobawk> vubuntor578: chạy mấy lệnh hôm qua ko được hả?
<nobawk> vubuntor578: có copy được cái gì lại ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor578: mà dùng đĩa ubuntu version nào?
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor197> Cac ban oi, minh gap phai van de sau: Sang nay vao Ubuntu binh thuong, minh vao Synaptic Package Manager chon nhung cai nao co chu nvida
<vubuntor197> go bo het
<vubuntor197> gio het vao duoc luon
<vubuntor197> dang nhap vao man hinh chi co dau nhac ma khong hien giao dien gi het
<vubuntor197> minh giai quyet the nao duoc cac ban?
<nobawk> trước đây dùng driver nvidia hả?
<nobawk> vubuntor197: sao tự nhiên lại gỡ driver nvidia ra làm gì
<vubuntor197> @nobawk: yes
<nobawk> vubuntor197: gỡ cái driver nvidia ra làm gì?
<vubuntor197> moi nang len ubuntu, bi bao la this driver is activebut not current in use
<nobawk> vubuntor197: máy có 2 card đồ hoạ, hay định làm gì?
<vubuntor197> nen go ra cai lai thu xem the nao, ai ngo die luon :D
<vubuntor197> a, khi go no con bao remove desktop gi do nua
<nobawk> vubuntor197: uh, thế thì vào terminal cài lại thử xem
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> vubuntor197: thế là vấn đề nặng rồi nha
<nobawk> vubuntor197: có thẻ nói rõ hơn cái gì bị remove ko?
<vubuntor197> hj, van de la khong biet cai cai gi luon :D
<vubuntor197> hjx, ko ro nua, chi nho hai chu dau la desktop
<nobawk> ờ thế h có 2 phương án
<vubuntor197> yes
<vubuntor197> nobawk: noi di
<nobawk> 1 là cài lại (dễ dàng nhất và đỡ tốn công của mình)
<nobawk> 2 là sửa (ko có kinh nghiệm thì nó hơi mệt)
<nobawk> đó thích chọn cái nào?
<vubuntor197> nobawk:  cach  dau long qua, cai rui up date, duoi :D
<vubuntor197>  thi the nao ban?
<nobawk> update thì kệ nó
<vubuntor197> cach 2
<nobawk> để nó chạy thôi
<vubuntor197> nobawk: cung nhieu phan mem cai lai
<nobawk> mà muốn update nhanh thì chọn repo nhanh là được :))
<nobawk> vubuntor197: có khi phần mềm bị gỡ béng rồi
<nobawk> h sửa có khi cũng phải cài lại
<nobawk> sợ nhất là nó gỡ béng mấy gói hỗ trợ giao diện đồ hoạ đi rồi
<nobawk> mà những app nào depend vào đó thì cũng bị gỡ luôn
<vubuntor197> nobawk: chi co nvdia va 1 goi desktop githui a, chay nhanh lam, mnen chac no go hem nhieu :D
<nobawk> vubuntor197: ờ thế h vào ubuntu
<nobawk> vubuntor197: cài lại cái gói nvidia
<vubuntor197> ca2i ba82ng do2ng le65nh ha3 ba5n?
<nobawk> vubuntor197: ubuntu 11.04 hả?
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor197> cai bang dong lenh ha ban?
<nobawk> vào dòng lệnh
<vubuntor761> 2
<vubuntor761> @@@
<vubuntor197> nobawk: yes, lenh gi vay?
<nobawk> rồi cấu hình cái mạng (nếu chưa có)
<nobawk> rồi cài lại driver
<nobawk> rồi cại lại cái gì mà nó gỡ ra
<nobawk> vubuntor197: ubuntu bản nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor761: mạng mẽo sao rồi?
<vubuntor761> 2
<vubuntor761> vao duoc roi
<vubuntor197> nobawk: 11.04
<vubuntor761> hehe
<nobawk> vubuntor761: ok
<vubuntor761> cos p looix do DNS ko har nobawk
<vubuntor761> lieu co cach nao fix DNS ma ko can lenh ko
<nobawk> nó có cái network manager đó
<nobawk> thử set ip tĩnh và dns trong đó coi
<vubuntor761> uwf
<vubuntor761> o
<nobawk> vubuntor197: vào terminal gõ lệnh
<vubuntor761> roi sao nua
<nobawk> vubuntor197: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<nobawk> vubuntor761: thế là chạy thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor761: mỗi lần vào ubuntu thì chọn cái cấu hình đó
<nobawk> mà đúng ra bình thường nó phải tự động
<vubuntor197> nobawk: Cam on, de restart lai may thu :D
<vubuntor761> tren thong bao mang no van thong bao ko co ket noi inernet
<nobawk> vubuntor197: nói chung là ko phải chỉ đơn giản có thế
<nobawk> vubuntor197: nên tốt hơn là có 2 máy
<vubuntor197> nobawk: nha co 1 may a, dau long :D
<nobawk> vubuntor761: ờ, thế chắc network manager bị mán rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor197: :3
<nobawk> vubuntor197: đã nói rồi, chữa phức tạp hơn cài lại :))
<nobawk> vubuntor761: ubuntu bản nào thế?
<vubuntor761> 10.10
<nobawk> uh, thế chắc đúng rồi
<nobawk> lên 11.04 đi chắc là hết
<vubuntor761> sao
<nobawk> hoặc cài gói backport modules vào
<vubuntor761> ko phai dau
<vubuntor761> 11.04 cung the
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor761> truoc cai wubi maf
<vubuntor197> nobawk: biet vay, nhung ma cai la mat 1 ngay lan,
<vubuntor197> roi may cai thiet lap bi mat
<vubuntor197> :(
<vubuntor197> thoi, restart day, cam on nobawk hen!
<vubuntor761> sua thong so DNS google o dau vay
<vubuntor761> cho auto etho day
<nobawk> phải edit cái connection
<nobawk> sau đó điền vào chỗ domain hay dns gì đó
<vubuntor761> dung
<nobawk> thích dns google
<nobawk> thì thay vì echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" | sudo tee ...
<nobawk> chạy lệnh
<nobawk> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor761> lenh ruom ra lam
<Stanley00> vubuntor761: nhưng dễ support
<vubuntor761> fix ngay tren he thong nhanh hon
<Stanley00> support cho GUI rườm rà kinh khủng :))
<vubuntor761> ::D
<vubuntor821> Chào nobawk mình hồi nãy bị vụ nvidia á
<vubuntor821> giờ vào được rồi
<vubuntor821> cám ơn nobawk hen
<vubuntor821> nhưng máy mình bây giờ vẫn báo " this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<vubuntor821> làm sao đây bạn nobawk?
<nobawk> vubuntor821: thôi kệ nó :))
<nobawk> vubuntor821: vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> vubuntor821: lsmod | grep nvidia
<nobawk> nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor821> nobawk: hjx, chỉ dc màn hình 1024x768, nhìn icon bự quá, nhức mắt :(
<nobawk> vubuntor821: vào terminal gõ
<vubuntor821> nobawk: nvidia               9766978  40
<nobawk> vubuntor821: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nobawk> vubuntor821: rồi login lại coi sao
<vubuntor821> yes, để thử
<vubuntor942> nobawk: hu hu, vẫn là "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<vubuntor942> gio lam sao day nobawk :d
<vubuntor942> có bạn nào giúp mình dc hem? "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<nobawk> vubuntor942: eh
<nobawk> vubuntor942: cho xem nội dung file /var/log/Xorg.log
<nobawk> vubuntor942: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor942
<ubot2`> vubuntor942: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor942: vẫn ko có độ phân giải à?
<nobawk> vubuntor942: vào nvidia-settings (display) chỉnh lại coi
<vubuntor942> nobawk: bash: /var/log/Xorg.log: No such file or directory
<vubuntor942> sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vubuntor942> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680244/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor942> ý
<vubuntor942> được òi ta
<vubuntor942> :D
<vubuntor942> vào nvidia-settings thì dc
<vubuntor942> vào system monitor thì ko
<vubuntor942> :D
<vubuntor942> nobawk: da ok roi
<vubuntor942> cam on nha
<vubuntor773> 2
<vubuntor773> fix DNS google lamf thees naof
<vubuntor773> @@@
<_Tux_> vubuntor773: 02/09 đi chơi đi
<_Tux_> còn ngồi nhà nghịch ubuntu nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor773: bạn xem log của channel này đi, sáng bạn đã hỏi rồi mà?
<vubuntor773> owf
<vubuntor773> nhung quen roi
<vubuntor773> :D
<Stanley00> do đó /me mới nói bạn nên xem lại log, không nên hỏi lại :D
<vubuntor773> log nao?
<nobawk> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /free/ (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<Stanley00> nobawk: cái log này bao lâu cập nhật một lần vậy?
<nobawk> cập nhật luôn mà?
<Stanley00> hmm, giờ thì thấy rồi, sáng gõ vào, refresh mà chẳng thấy thay đổi gì :))
<Stanley00> nobawk: không biết con logbot này có lệnh nào hay hay không ta?
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> Stanley00: nó chỉ có nhiệm vụ duy nhất là viết tất vào file thôi
<Stanley00> nobawk: hmm, vậy thì muốn xem log hơi vất vả nhỉ :))
<nobawk> Stanley00: /topic
<Stanley00> nobawk: rồi, open link, rồi tìm ngày tháng năm, rồi tìm tới ubuntu-vn nữa...
<Stanley00> nobawk: dài quá =))
<Stanley00> nobawk: được nhanh như /logshow xxx thì tuyệt nhỉ :)
<nobawk> chả ai có nhu cầu coi log cả
<nobawk> có nhu cầu coilog thì bookmark lại thôi
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor792> 2
<vubuntor792> co phan mem nao download nhanh nhat trong U
<_Tux_> DownThemAll
<_Tux_> jDownloader
<Stanley00> vubuntor792: thử wget đi :S
<_Tux_> wget
<_Tux_> aria2
<vubuntor792> sao lam the
<vubuntor792> nhanh hon IDM ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor792: thì toàn hàng tốt cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor792: IDM hả
<_Tux_> thôi bạn quay về dùng Windows đi
 * _Tux_ không ý kiến nữa
<Stanley00> nếu bạn chạy 16+ chương trình download một lúc, đảm bảo nhanh hơn IDM luôn
<vubuntor792> ??????
<Stanley00> vubuntor792: IDM nhanh vì nó tạo nhiều kết nối một lúc, chiếm dụng đường truyền, bạn chỉ cần tạo nhiều kết nối hơn thì sẽ chia được nhiều phần hơn, ( nếu không bị nghẽn mạng)
<Stanley00> trên lý thuyết là thế :)
<vubuntor729> alo
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor729
<ubot2`> vubuntor729: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor792> 2
<vubuntor792> 2
<vubuntor792> 2
<vubuntor792> 2
<vubuntor792> cos phan mem naof donj rac ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor792: bạn thử qua bleachbit xem
<_Tux_> vubuntor792: linux chứ windows đâu
<vubuntor792> gi day ban
<_Tux_> rác có nhiều định nghĩa lắm
<vubuntor792> uk
<_Tux_> còn nếu bạn định dọn để "máy chạy nhanh hơn"
<_Tux_> thì vô ích thôi
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor792> sao vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor792: bleackbit, dọn apt-get cache, cookies, browser cache...
<_Tux_> vubuntor792: linux chứ có phải windows đâu ?
<_Tux_> nhưng cái có thể gọi là *rác* trên linux thương không ảnh hướng tới tốc độ hệ thống
<vubuntor792> cho nhe bot ram di thoi
<_Tux_> vì thế dọn dẹp chỉ là cho có vẻ sáng sủa thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor792: lulz
<_Tux_> vubuntor792: RAM thì liên quan gì tới dọn rác
<_Tux_> haha
<vubuntor792> no lam ram nang chu con gi
<vubuntor792> chiem dung ram
 * _Tux_ thôi đi vào xó cho chuyên gia phát biểu
<Stanley00> vubuntor792: nếu vậy thì không có đâu, dọn rác chỉ làm nhẹ ổ cứng thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor792: muốn nhẹ ram, thì nhờ bác _Tux_ hướng dẫn cho cách khác :))
<vubuntor792> noi tom lai laf xoa bo nhung thu ko can thiet
<_Tux_> vubuntor792: xóa cả root đi
<_Tux_> sạch như chùi luôn =))
<vubuntor792> cache, xóa cookies, lịch sử Internet
<vubuntor792> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor792: vậy dùng bleachbit đi.
<vubuntor792> uhm
<vubuntor729> chao cac anh
<vubuntor792> owf
<vubuntor729> nho cac anh chi cho em cach bat card mang voi a
<vubuntor729> thanks
<vubuntor792> sao vay
<vubuntor729> em vua moi cai ubuntu 8.04
<vubuntor792> ko vao duoc mangj af
<vubuntor729> em moi bat dau lam quen nen khong biet gi ca
<vubuntor729> thanks a
<vubuntor792> sao ko cai u 11.04
<vubuntor729> tai em chi co dia 8.01 thui
<vubuntor729> gio em phai lam sao
<_Tux_> 729 792
<_Tux_> ếu biết ai với ai lol
<Stanley00> vubuntor729: thế bạn có đường truyền tốt không? bản 11.04 cũng có 1CD chứ mấy :D
<vubuntor729> hom nay quoc khanh ma :)
<Stanley00> fsck! nhầm người mới ghê :))
<vubuntor729> the thi mang tien di chay an di stan
<vubuntor729> chac nham sang anh chang to cao den hoi o phi chau
<vubuntor729> chia buon nhe
<vubuntor729> alo
<vubuntor729> alo
<vubuntor729> co cai biet chi em cai vu cai card mạng với ạ
<vubuntor729> alo
<vubuntor729> alo
<vubuntor729> alo
<vubuntor729> @ oi
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> di sau het rui
<vubuntor729> chao @@@
<vubuntor729> @@@
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @
<vubuntor729> @alo
<_Tux_> vubuntor729: muốn gì ?
<_Tux_> !spam
<ubot2`> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<Stanley00> đề nghi kick đi :))
 * _Tux_ vote ban
 * Stanley00 vote ban
<Stanley00> hic, spam kinh quá, cái bubble notify lại bị nghẽn rồi :-ss
<vubuntor729> cac anh chi giúp em cài card mạng với ạ
<vubuntor729> có ai nói chuyện đâu mà spam
<vubuntor729> alo
<vubuntor729> không ai giúp em sao
<vubuntor729> alo
<CoconutCrab> card hiệu gì
<vubuntor729> bác Tux oi
<CoconutCrab> sao biết là chưa cài
<CoconutCrab> thông số mạng đã dùng là gì
<CoconutCrab> đèn mạng đã sáng chưa
<vubuntor729> em thấy biểu tượng card mạng rùi
<vubuntor729> nhưng cắm dây nó vẫn có dấu X đỏ ạ
<CoconutCrab> thế là chưa nhận
<CoconutCrab> xem đèn sáng không
<vubuntor729> dây mạng em cắm sang máy khác OK
<nobawk> 8.04 cũ quá rồi
<vubuntor729> đèn trên máy không sáng ạ
<nobawk> cài lên 10.04 hay 11.04 có khi cắm vào nhận luôn
<nobawk> vubuntor729: windows có sáng ko?
<vubuntor729> vâng nhưng anh chị cứ chỉ em cho ra vấn đề
<vubuntor729> có ạ
<vubuntor729> windows vào mạng luôn
<nobawk> thế thì thử cái này
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2`> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> và có thể ubuntu 8.04 chưa có driver cho card mạng của bạn
<nobawk> cài bản mới hơn thì tốt hơn
<vubuntor729> vâng
<vubuntor729> anh cho em hỏi thêm câu ngungu nữa với
<vubuntor729> xem thông tin card mạng hay các phần cứng chưa cài làm thế nào ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor729: lspci
<vubuntor729> bác tux ơi nói rõ hơn giúp em với
<vubuntor729> em chưa biết gì mà
<vubuntor729> có phải mở terminal gõ lệnh đó không
<CoconutCrab> có
<vubuntor729> mà em có đĩa driver
<vubuntor729> lệnh đó cho ra một số thông tin unknown device
<vubuntor729> vậy em muốn cài driver thì làm thế nào ạ
<vubuntor729> card network của em là broadcom
<vubuntor729> alo
<CoconutCrab> dùng bản mới coi :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor729: 8.04 cũ lắm rồi
<_Tux_> hết support rồi
<vubuntor729> hix, vậy thì không phải tìm hiểu ubuntu rui
<CoconutCrab> ờ, hết support rồi
<vubuntor729> tren nay cac anh cung da dùng qua bản này hết rùi mà
<CoconutCrab> support 3 năm, đến tháng 4 rồi là hết đát
<CoconutCrab> dùng 10.04 đi
 * Stanley00 help
 * Stanley00 help
<Stanley00> stupid xchat :((
<vubuntor902> co ai cho minh bit 1 so Uu diem & Nhuoc diem cua UBUNTU duoc khong
<vubuntor902> minh dinh chuyen sang su dung ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor902: banj xem qua tài liệu cho người mới bắt đầu nha
<CoconutC1ab> ít virus, tự do, đáp ứng hầu hết các nhu cầu (trừ chơi game)
<vubuntor902> tai lieu cho nguoi moi bat dau o dau?
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * lmq2401 ngày nào cũng chơi game trên Ubuntu :)
<Stanley00> lmq2401: chơi game nào thế? gợi ý cho /me với :D
<lmq2401> Stanley00: đọc hướng dẫn cách chơi rồi :)
<lmq2401> rồi chơi
<Stanley00> lmq2401: vấn đề là game nào cơ :D
<Stanley00> lmq2401: /me chỉ có sgt-puzzle với gnome-games :(
<lmq2401> Stanley00: Xếp gạch, gỡ mìn
<Stanley00> lmq2401: =))
<lmq2401> Stanley00: sao lại cười, đó không phải là game sao?
<lmq2401> trò chơi điện tử!
<Stanley00> tưởng game nào khác khác chút, chứ game kiểu này chơi vào là lại nghiện thôi :))
<vubuntor774> ai co nick chat pindin ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: để làm gì? :)
<vubuntor774> hoir mangj
<vubuntor774> @@@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor774> vaof mangj U duoc roi
 * Stanley00 bị dị ứng với @@@@, so bye-eee
<vubuntor774> nhung ko on dinh
<vubuntor774> tat may la het ket noi
<vubuntor774> khoi dong lai thi mat mang luon
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: bạn dùng liveCD à?
<vubuntor774> no
<vubuntor774>  dang owr U
<Stanley00> bạn cài U song song với Win à?
<vubuntor774> o
<vubuntor774>  tui day ma
<vubuntor774> sang hoi day
<vubuntor774> ban ten gi nhi
 * Stanley00 nhìn @@@@ là biết rồi ;)
<vubuntor902> UBUNTU co cai duoc yahoo ko nhi?
<vubuntor774> hehe
<vubuntor774> cos
<vubuntor774> nhung p dung wine
<vubuntor774> maf hay loi lam
<vubuntor774> nen dung pidgin ay
<Stanley00> vubuntor902: nếu chỉ cần chat yahoo, empathy, hoặc pidgin có thể đáp ứng được đấy bạn à.
<vubuntor774> uhm, ban co nich ko
<vubuntor902> minh ha?
<vubuntor774> hoi may ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: hầu như ai cũng có cả. nhưng /me vẫn thích IRC hơn :D
<vubuntor774> nich yahoo cua minh: nangluong25. co ranh thi qua day lam wen
<vubuntor902> lam sao de doi dns trong ubuntu nhi?
<vubuntor902> vao facebook hk dc
<Stanley00> hi hi, nếu thích chat chit, thì đk một cái nick IRC, rồi join #vnluser ấy, vui hơn chat yahoo nhiều :))
<vubuntor774> sao vay facebook gio co chan nua dau
<vubuntor902> co
<vubuntor774> Stanley00: thinh thoang hoi ve cau Ubun
<Stanley00> vubuntor902: mở terminal rồi chạy "sudo echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf "
<vubuntor902> con cach nao khac hk
<nobawk> lệnh này sai rồi
<nobawk> Stanley00: làm thử thì biết nó ko chạy
<vubuntor774> lenh do chi la tam thoi thoi ko dung duoc
<Stanley00> nobawk: có lẽ phải restart netservice nữa :D
<nobawk> viết lệnh sai chứ ko phải do restart service gì
<Stanley00> à hiểu rồi
<nobawk> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor774> chi co tac dung tam thoi' thoi cau ak
<Stanley00> echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 | sudo tee  /etc/resolv.conf
<Stanley00> nobawk: nhanh vậy :D
<vubuntor774> @@@@@@@@@
<nobawk> vì có thằng network manager nên nó thế
<nobawk> nếu ko dùng được network manager thì xoá béng nó đi rồi tự đặt ip tĩnh
<vubuntor774> ........................................................................
<vubuntor774> sao o thu fix no luon
<nobawk> xoá cái network manager đi trước
<nobawk> à mà ko có network manager cũng mệt phết
<nobawk> nên phải xem nguyên nhân tại sao network manager ko chạy
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: mà máy bạn sao ấy chứ, máy /me chỉnh thế, lần sau vẫn nhớ
<nobawk> còn fix thì dễ
<nobawk> nhưng chưa thèm chỉ
<nobawk> vì cách đó chỉ là hạ sách cuối cùng lolz
<vubuntor774> fix kho vay
<vubuntor774> sinh ra no de lam gi
<nobawk> ko có network manager là ko dùng được mấy cái như pidgin, check mail v.v...
<nobawk> vubuntor774: chắc máy bạn bị sao đó nên nó ko chạy
<nobawk> chứ bình thường nó chạy vèo vèo
<nobawk> và rất tiện
<favadi> nobawk, ủa vẫn xài được chứ nhỉ, máy moi có networkmanager đâu?
<vubuntor774> the thi chinh no the nao
<vubuntor902> hjx
<vubuntor902> sao UBUNTU chinh rac roi the
<vubuntor902> toan la cac cau lenh
<vubuntor774> may moi cai hog sao duoc
<nobawk> favadi: dùng hệ điều hành gì?
<favadi> nobawk, arch
<nobawk> favadi: bọn nó build có cái option network manager enable
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: phải dùng lệnh vì không biết dùng GUI =))
<nobawk> favadi: nó sẽ chờ signal từ network manager
<favadi> à ha
<nobawk> favadi: network manager báo ko có mạng thì khỏi chat chit gì luôn kaka
<nobawk> vubuntor774: bởi vì mình ko biết dùng gui của ubuntu đó :))
<nobawk> mà chỉ lệnh nhanh vl
<nobawk> chỉ gui có khi cả ngày mới xong
<nobawk> mà gui nó lỗi thì chả biết lỗi ở đâu :))
<nobawk> lệnh mạnh vãi dùng sướng hố hố
<vubuntor774> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<vubuntor774> suot ngay lenh, nhuc dau
<Stanley00> support kêu gõ lệnh, dễ hơn kêu click chuột nữa :))
 * nobawk thấy bình thường và thích dùng lệnh :3
<vubuntor774> @@@@@@@@@@
<nobawk> GUI nó lỗi phát thì dùng lệnh rất là sướng :))
<nobawk> nói chung là mình chả sợ
<_Tux_> vubuntor774: dùng ngôn ngữ bình thường chút đi
<nobawk> ko có chuột vẫn dùng tốt
<_Tux_> vubuntor774: nangluong23 có phải là huyền thoại tuyên bố Ubuntu không hỗ trợ mạng ở VN không ?
<nobawk> cần bàn phím và 1 chỗ để gõ được lệnh thế là ok roài
 * _Tux_ cúi chào huyền thoại
<nobawk> ờ há :3
 * nobawk núp núp
<vubuntor774> hihi
<vubuntor774> day tui noi chi co chuan
 * nobawk thấy giống thầy bói xem voi
<vubuntor774> loi ko dung duoc mang, p fix bang lenh day
<nobawk> cái dó là bình thường thôi chứ có gì đâu
<vubuntor774> sog co luc, ng co luc.
<nobawk> chưa tìm ra nguyên nhân gốc thì fix tạm thế lolz
<vubuntor774> ti nua lai tat ngom
<nobawk> tí nữa lại tắt ngóm là sao?
<vubuntor774> tat may la dau lai vao day
<vubuntor774> hehe
<_Tux_> vubuntor774: cầm cốc nước đổ vào
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> thì đó là chưa chỉ cách bật máy lên phát là nó chạy
<nobawk> chứ ko phải là ko làm được lolz
<vubuntor774> ai cha bit la o gi la ko the nhung no co de hay ko moi la van de
<vubuntor283> Móa. sao tên Trúc không tích hợp bộ gõ AVIM vào cái khung chat
<vubuntor283> ở mục hỗ trợ trực tuyến nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor283: =))
<vubuntor283> mất không mọi người vào toàn gõ không dấu
<_Tux_> Stanley00: cười giề
<Stanley00> ^
<vubuntor774> phai day
<nobawk> vubuntor774: thì chỉ cho bạn đến tận răng rồi còn ko dễ?
<vubuntor774> phan mem nao ho tro tieng viet ha ca cau
<vubuntor774> @@@
<_Tux_> vubuntor774: @@@ ít thôi cho mọi người nhờ với !
<lmq2401> vubuntor774: rất nhiều phần mềm hỗ trợ tiếng Việt!
<vubuntor774> ?
 * lmq2401 thấy hỏi sao thì trả lời đúng vậy 
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> Chet ngat rui
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<afterlastangel> ibus-unikey ko duoc cai dat chung voi giao dien tieng Viet
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> ko co phan phuong thuc nhap lieu?
<CoconutCrab> tự cài :]
<afterlastangel> bug lungt ung :((
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor636> Gox tieng Viet
<vubuntor636> ???
<CoconutCrab> }ibus-unikey
<CoconutCrab> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor823> :-s
<vubuntor823> :((
<vubuntor823> gõ không được
<vubuntor823> nham nhi qua :((
<afterlastangel> Tux|Away: nhung vao cai khung do ko dc :(
<vubuntor074> ai cho minh hoi
<vubuntor074> sao ubuntu cua minh
<vubuntor074> ki lam
<vubuntor074> giao dien no bi cai gi khong bit nua
<Stanley00> vubuntor074: uhm, rồi sao nữa?
<vubuntor074> kho ta lam
<vubuntor074> de up hinh roi send cho ban
<Stanley00> okie
<vubuntor074> hinh ne
<vubuntor074> http://d.f6.photo.zdn.vn/upload/original/2011/09/02/15/44/13149530862099760871_574_574.jpg
<vubuntor074> o duoi goc phai
<vubuntor074> va o tren nua
<vubuntor074> bi gi do
<Stanley00> vubuntor074: chả sao cả, chắc lỗi sync gì đó thôi...
<vubuntor074> vay gio lam sao sua
<afterlastangel> Cai gi
<afterlastangel> bi gi
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> a loi nay
<afterlastangel> minh moi bi tren may ban
<afterlastangel> cung cha biet bi gi
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> tu nhien no bi a
<afterlastangel> nhung
<afterlastangel> restart lai la het
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> ko go duoc tieng Viet that a :((
 * Stanley00 thấy chả có hại ai hết, khỏi sửa đi :)
<vubuntor074> nhung ma xau lam
<afterlastangel> rồi
<afterlastangel> 1,2,3,4
<afterlastangel> gõ tiếng Vịt
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> cái lỗi đó
<afterlastangel> nó chỉ xuất hiện ở thanh panel thôi
<afterlastangel> ko xuất hiện chỗ hiển thị
<afterlastangel> cũng chả hiểu
<afterlastangel> :-s
<vubuntor074> ko sua duoc lun ha?
 * Stanley00 không biết, lặng lẽ lướt...
<vubuntor074> vay chi minh cach chinh dns y
<afterlastangel> tại nó chỉ bị trên máy bàn
<afterlastangel> mà mình ít dùng
<afterlastangel> nên cũng chả nghiên cứ
<afterlastangel> mà thấy cũng chả hại gì
<afterlastangel> nó ko bị mấy khúc khác :D
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> DNS
<afterlastangel> bạn vào cái Network Manager
<afterlastangel> góc trên phải đó
<afterlastangel> bấm vô
<afterlastangel> chỉnh lại
<afterlastangel> Có dấu mũi tên lên xuống á
<vubuntor074> chon edit ha?
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> kẹt bà cái chỗ Tab rồi
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> xài beta
<afterlastangel> bug ko
<afterlastangel> tắt cái
<afterlastangel> ko logout được
<afterlastangel> =))
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: =))
<vubuntor074> chon edit roi sao nua
<Stanley00> tắt nóng đê
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> ado[sdoj
<afterlastangel> asjdo
<afterlastangel> as
<vubuntor074> chon edit roi sao nua?
 * Stanley00 lúc trước cũng đú alpha, mới cài lại natty mấy ngày nay, lúc trước lỗi ứ chịu nổi :-ss
<vubuntor074> lam sao chinh dns nhi?
<afterlastangel> bug kiểu này
<afterlastangel> sao dám dùng làm việc trời ;((
<lmq2401> nhớ cái này có làm 1 bài rồi mà ta
<lmq2401> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ch%E1%BB%89nh_s%E1%BB%ADa_file_hosts_v%C3%A0_thi%E1%BA%BFt_l%E1%BA%ADp_DNS
<bksupybot> Title: Chỉnh sửa file hosts và thiết lập DNS – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> gõ tiếng Viẹt
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> cái gì thế này
 * Stanley00 nhớ không lầm thì đây là lần DNS thứ 3 hay 4 gì rồi
<Stanley00> :-ss
<afterlastangel> hết mún dùng 11.10 rồi
<afterlastangel> qua 10.04 lại quá
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> alt +tab
<afterlastangel> no lai dinh o do roi
<afterlastangel> =))
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: dùng 11.04 đi,
<afterlastangel> mình
<afterlastangel> chuyên gia chuyển ứng dụng
<Stanley00> đảm bảo an toàn :D
<afterlastangel> 11.04
<afterlastangel> ko dám dùm
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> bug cũng ghê lắm
<Stanley00> vậy mà dám lên 11.10 beta :-ss
<Stanley00> =))
<lmq2401> cái lỗi mà bị mất 1 số mảng hình ở thanh panel thì kéo mấy cái thanh cửa số quét qua quét lại là hết :))
<afterlastangel> lên
<afterlastangel> review lạ mấy cái tiếng Việt
<afterlastangel> fix trên launchpad thôi
<afterlastangel> ko dám dùng
<vubuntor594> Một dự án đầu tư thuộc nguồn vốn NSNN được ứng trước dự toán ngân sách năm N+1 trong năm N là 3 tỷ đồng. Kế hoạch vốn đầu tư năm N+1 của dự án là 7 tỷ đồng , trong đó thu hồi vốn ứng trước là 2 tỷ đồng . Năm N+1, thánh toán khối lượng của dự án là 5 tỷ đồng. Yêu cầu : Xác định số vốn đầu tư thanh toán đưa vào bá
<afterlastangel> nó ko hide
<afterlastangel> giờ sao bà con :((
<lmq2401> afterlastangel: hide cái gì?
<afterlastangel> Alt + TAb
<afterlastangel> nó hiện lên danh sách mấy cửa sổ
<afterlastangel> giờ nó ko hide
<afterlastangel> cứ hiện chình ình ở đó
<afterlastangel> Alt + tab tiếp thì nó vẫn di chuyển qua lại
<afterlastangel> nhưng ko mất
<vubuntor074> sao su dung Empathy
<vubuntor074> khong log dc facebook nhi?
<afterlastangel> cũng ko đỏi cửa sổ cho mình
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> chủ yếu
<afterlastangel> là bị chặn
<afterlastangel> khanhpt: hu hu
<afterlastangel> khanhpt: 11.10 dỏm quá
<afterlastangel> :((
<vubuntor074> ua sao log facebook = web thi OK, ma log = Empathy thi hk dc vay???
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> cai do chiu
<afterlastangel> nhãm quá
<afterlastangel> sao lại là compiz
<afterlastangel> :-s
<vubuntor074> lam sao de chuyen giao dien ubuntu sang tieng viet nhi?
<afterlastangel> vào phần language support
<afterlastangel> Install new language
<afterlastangel> chọn Vietnamese
<afterlastangel> cài xong
<afterlastangel> rồi kéo cái tiếng Việt lên đầu
<afterlastangel> vậy là xong
<afterlastangel> dclg
<vubuntor074> hk dc
<vubuntor074> van la tieng anh
<Stanley00> thá»­ logout / restart coi
<afterlastangel> mắc cái gì mà bluetooth cứ khởi động cùng máy :((
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: chính xác, dù máy mình chả có bluez :-ss
<afterlastangel> dùng nãy giờ
<afterlastangel> restart ko biết bao nhiêu lần
<afterlastangel> =))
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: cài gì mà kinh thế? alpha cũng đâu crash kinh thế?
<afterlastangel> trời
<afterlastangel> giờ cái
<afterlastangel> Dash board
<afterlastangel> nó hết chạy rồi
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> cái laucher nữa
<Stanley00> dzui dzui
<Stanley00> =))
<afterlastangel> hic hic
<afterlastangel> lỗi
<afterlastangel> là do
<afterlastangel> thằng compiz
<afterlastangel> :((
<vubuntor378> mo cai cmd o dau nhi?
<afterlastangel> :-/
<Stanley00> !terminal vubuntor378
<ubot2`> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afterlastangel> gõ tiếng Việt
<Stanley00> !terminal | vubuntor378
<ubot2`> vubuntor378: Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> alt + tab tạm ổn rồi
<afterlastangel> hi vọng ko crash nữa :(
<vubuntor096> sao hdh hay bi dung the
<vubuntor096> sao hdh hay bi dung the
<vubuntor096> co phai la do cai nhieu hdh tren cung 1 may hk?
<Stanley00> "bị đứng" như thế nào?
<vubuntor096> dau tien mo firefox
<vubuntor096> sau do mo chuong trinh khac
<vubuntor096> thi bat dau dung
<vubuntor096> va phai bam nut restart moi dc
<Stanley00> đèn hardisk có sáng không?
<vubuntor096> ko
<Stanley00> hmm, vậy cấu hình thế nào? CPU? video card? ubuntu bản mấy?
<vubuntor096> ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor096> su dung win7
<Stanley00> hmm, chạy win 7 nổi thì chắc chạy U nổi rồi,
 * Stanley00 chưa gặp trường hợp thế này, lướt.
<vubuntor054> ubuntu co gi hon windows nhi?
<vubuntor540> may bro cho hoi tim ten cua 1 goi tren fedora thi lam sao vay
<vubuntor540> may bro cho hoi tim ten cua 1 goi tren fedora thi lam sao vay
 * Stanley00 chỉ biết có apt-get, lặn lặn...
<vubuntor540> fedora khong xai apt dc hic
<vubuntor540> may bro cho hoi tim ten cua 1 goi tren fedora thi lam sao vay
<CoconutCrab> yum search abc
<vubuntor975> Minh dang doi dung ubuntu 10.04, khi minh update ubuntu 11.04 xong, khi khoi dong lai may thikhong vao duoc giao dien ubuntu nua, chi nhin thay moi con chuot. (Minh cai Win7 song song voi ubuntu). Cho minh hoi cach vao ubuntu?
<vubuntor975> Ubuntu 10.04 minh chay dang rat tot, khi update xong la khong vao duoc nua, mong ban giup minh cach vao ubuntu, cam on nhieu nhe!
<CoconutCrab> trước lúc login vào, thử chọn session sang classic gnome xem
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor975> bay gio no khong hien len cua so de login nua, chi co cho chon cac he dieu hanh, khi chon ubuntu thi chi thay moi con chuot thoi
<nobawk> à
<vubuntor975> chua login vao duoc
<nobawk> chắc phải cài lại grub
<nobawk> vubuntor975: có hiện chữ grub hả?
<vubuntor975> ko, no chi hien len may lua chon he dieu hanh nhu win7, ubuntu ...
<CoconutCrab> thấy mỗi con chuột?
<nobawk> chọn ubuntu thì nó có báo gì ko?
<CoconutCrab> thử chọn recovery mode xem
<vubuntor975> Khi vao ubuntu thi ko co gi nua, khong bao loi gi ca
<vubuntor975> Minh vao recovery mode roi, thi no len cua so Terminator nhung khong biet lam sao nua
<CoconutCrab> terminal
<vubuntor975> ok
<CoconutCrab> hmm
 * CoconutCrab chưa thử update bao giờ nên chịu
<vubuntor975> vao cua so terminal xong roi lam sao?
<CoconutCrab> nghĩ chắc công cài lại đỡ mất công hơn là ngồi dò lỗi
<CoconutCrab> thật lòng đấy :3
<vubuntor975> Minh vua download ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor975> Ban co the huong dan minh tao bo cai o USB???
<nobawk> có terminal là ngon rồi
<nobawk> có terminal vào xem nó bị lỗi gì
<nobawk> (nhưng mà đòi hỏi phải có nhiều kinh nghiệm)
<nobawk> còn dễ nhất là backup dữ liệu rồi cài lại
<vubuntor975> vao duoc terminal roi thi go lenh gi de co the vao duoc ubuntu?
<CoconutCrab> phải sửa xong lỗi mới vào được
<CoconutCrab> mà giờ ngồi dò chắc cũng mệt đấy...
<vubuntor975> Minh dinh cai lai nhung vi minh chay NS2 nen cai lai cac phan mem lau lam
<vubuntor975> Minh hoi cach cai bang USB?
<CoconutCrab> dùng 1 máy windows nào đó
<CoconutCrab> hay linux cũng được
<CoconutCrab> và dùng unetbootin để tạo usb cài đặt ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> usb nhớ format dạng fat32
<vubuntor975> unetbootin download tren mang a?
<nobawk> ns2
<nobawk> thì dùng cygwin cũng được mà?
<vubuntor975> chay tren Cygwin hay loi lam
<nobawk> hay lỗi gì?
<nobawk> cygwin ngon vãi
<nobawk> như cài 1 cái linux trong win lolz
<vubuntor975> hon nua no chay tren winXP thoi
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> vista chạy vèo vèo mà?
<nobawk> win7 thì chưa dùng bao h nên ko rõ
<vubuntor975> Cung chi vi NS ma minh phai cai Ubuntu day
<vubuntor975> Minh mo phong mang khong day ma
<nobawk> thôi thế cài lại rồi đừng update làm gì
<nobawk> thế là xong :))
<nobawk> đâu có quan trọng
<nobawk> cygwin còn chạy được ns2 ầm ầm
<vubuntor975> u, update xong moi thay minh dai
<nobawk> h chữa thì phải có nhiều kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor975> trang chu cua ubuntu viet nam co dia chi the nao nhi?
<nobawk> còn cài lại thì ai cũng làm được :P
<nobawk> ubuntu-vn.org?
<vubuntor975> cam on ban nhieu nhe
<vubuntor975> de minh vao do tim hieu cach cai lai ubuntu vay
<vubuntor975> thanks alot
<afterlastangel> chém nhau đi
<afterlastangel> ubuntu 11.10 dùng sướng quá
<afterlastangel> =))
<CoconutCrab> u h h u h
<afterlastangel> có điều cái Alt -Tab điên điên thôi
<afterlastangel> :P
<vubuntor306> vubuntor975: vào ubuntu mà có mỗi chuột sau khi update ấy thì chò khoảng 20p lại login bt :D
<vubuntor975> cam on nhieu
<vubuntor306> trước cũng thủ update cũng bị thế thấy lâu quá k chờ
<vubuntor975> bb nhe
<vubuntor306> tưởng hỏng òi cài lại
<vubuntor306> :D
<vubuntor975> Minh cho lau qua, khoang 10p
<vubuntor975> Ban cung bi vay a
<vubuntor306> sau cài lại và lại up típ
<vubuntor975> vay la phai cho khoang 20p??????????
<vubuntor306> thấy lâu bỏ dó
<vubuntor306> định cài nữa thì lại vào ok
<vubuntor975> hi
<vubuntor306> nhưng đã login đc thì lần sau nó k lâu nữa
<vubuntor306> :D
<vubuntor975> Vi minh chi thay moi con chuot, den CPU thi khong thay nhap nhay nua
<afterlastangel> khoan
<afterlastangel> không ai gõ được tiếng Việt ở trang chủ à
<afterlastangel> :(
<vubuntor975> tuong no hong roi
<vubuntor975> de minh thu xem sao. Cam on cac ban nhieu nhe
<vubuntor297> Giup minh cai Jdownloader di may ban
<Kreb> .g ubuntu jdownloader
<bkphenny> Kreb: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jdownloader-in-ubuntu-10-1010-049-10-using-ubuntu-ppa.html
<bksupybot> Title: Install Jdownloader in Ubuntu 10.10/10.04/9.10 using Ubuntu PPA | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<vubuntor297> minh xai fedora hok apt dc ban oi hic
<Kreb> .g fedora jdownloader
<bkphenny> Kreb: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=232657
<minhthong> alo
<lmq2401> minhthong: ola
<minhthong> :d
<minhthong> thăng hưng thời đại là thằng lừa đảo
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> :-/
<afterlastangel> đâu
<afterlastangel> kêu nó ra đây
<PeanutCrap> lol
<minhthong> thằng này tui tới đó 3 lần rồi
<minhthong> toàn xạo ko
<PeanutCrap> liên quan gì ubuntu-vn?
<minhthong> ạc
<minhthong> nhầm
<minhthong> sr
<minhthong> sr nha các bạn lộn kênh vnluser
<minhthong> à cho hỏi muốn cài call of duty 7 làm sao?
<minhthong> wine hình như ko hỗ trợ thì phải
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> bỏ game lâu lắm rùi :((
<PeanutCrap> bỏ game đi
<minhthong> sao anh em ở đây cứ thầy chùa ấy nhỉ
<minhthong> phải game mới là sống chứ
<minhthong> người ta nói thà bỏ gái còn hơn bỏ game mà
 * PeanutCrap giải trí bằng cái khác
<minhthong> PeanutCrap, bằng cái gì vậy?
<minhthong> chỉ mình với
<PeanutCrap> đọc sách
<lmq2401> chơi game, đọc sách, xem phim, chat chit, mạng xã hội...rất nhiều cách để giải trí :)
<lmq2401> chơi mấy cái game xếp hình với gỡ mìn là giải trí cực kì luôn :)
<lmq2401> xếp gạch kiểu Tetris :)
<minhthong> trời
<minhthong> ai cũng chọn đọc sách hết nhỉ
<minhthong> nhưng đọc sách gì bây h?
<minhthong> à có vấn đề quan trọng cần hỏi đây
<minhthong> mình vô synapic gỡ bỏ gói java
<minhthong> nhưng nó báo thế này
<minhthong> "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first.
<minhthong> lmq2401, chỉ giúp với
<minhthong> PeanutCrap, chỉ giúp với
<minhthong> afterlastangel, chỉ giúp với
<PeanutCrap> nó ghi rõ ra phải làm gì còn gì nữa
<minhthong> nhưng fix thế nào?
<PeanutCrap> google?
<minhthong> packages hư rồi thì xóa đi cài lại
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<minhthong> google ko biết
<afterlastangel> đang bận với ubuntu 1 chút
<afterlastangel> phù
<afterlastangel> quay trở về như cũ rồi
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: tính đú đởn lên version 7.0
<afterlastangel> =))
 * C4NoC tát afterlastangel 
<C4NoC> nghĩ sao giờ mà còn mấy trò bịnh hoạn đó?
<hellonearth8X> cho mình hỏi 1 chút về Urban Terror với
<PureCrap> ngủ hết rồi :3
<hellonearth8X> thật á
<PureCrap> 1h đêm
<PureCrap> chả ngủ thì làm gì?
<hellonearth8X> uh
<lmq2401> hellonearth8X: hỏi gì hỏi đi (nhớ là chỉ 1 chút)
<hellonearth8X> phía bên phải màn hình nó bị mờ mờ thành 1 dọc
<hellonearth8X> ko hiểu lí do vì sao
<hellonearth8X> à nhầm
<hellonearth8X> bên trái
<lmq2401> chắc là do mấy cái thiết lập về đồ họa?
<hellonearth8X> làm thế nào để sửa
<lmq2401> không biết, cách tốt nhất là tự mò
<lmq2401> mấy cái đồng bộ dọc gì đó thử xem
<hellonearth8X> ???
<lmq2401> vertical sync
<hellonearth8X> uh
<hellonearth8X> thanks nhé
<hellonearth8X> để mình thử xem sao
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-03
<vubuntor068> hi
<vubuntor068> cả nhà cho em hỏi vs
<vubuntor068> em mới cài ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor068> máy của em cấu hình cũng ko phải yếu lắm
<CoconutCrab> là?
<vubuntor068> mà sao cái cpu nó lúc nào cũng chạy hết công suất 100% máy chạy ì ạch
<vubuntor068> hix
<vubuntor068> máy nóng kinh khủng
<vubuntor068> cấu hình máy em AMD Athlon X2 Dual core 2,4 GHZ
<CoconutCrab> bật system monitor lên coi cái gì đốt cpu
<vubuntor068> Ram 2GB
<afterlastangel> chắc
<afterlastangel> do Flash thôi
<vubuntor068> do FireFox
<vubuntor068> Compiz
<vubuntor068> unity
<vubuntor068> hix
<vubuntor068> 2 cái đó chiếm nhiều nhất anh ạ
<CoconutCrab> chuyển về giao diện classic đi
<vubuntor068> dạ
<vubuntor068> mà em ko hiểu sao
<vubuntor068> nó ngốn CPU thui
<vubuntor068> chứ Ram thì không ngốn
<vubuntor068> Ram mức trung bình 20-45%
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> unity mới nên còn vài lỗi
<vubuntor068> có bản nào ko có unity này không anh
<CoconutCrab> chuyển về giao diện classic là được
<CoconutCrab> afterlastangel: chuyển thế nào, chỉ đi kìa
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> banj
<afterlastangel> bạn dùng bản nào
<afterlastangel> 11.04 hay 11.10?
<CoconutCrab> 11.04
<CoconutCrab> nói trên kia rồi còn gì
<CoconutCrab> !ping
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor068> hix
<vubuntor068> xóa luôn cái unity đi đc ko anh
<CoconutCrab> ko rõ lắm
<C4NoC> lulz
<C4NoC> cài lubuntu cho lẹ
<vubuntor068> dạ
<vubuntor068> ^^
<vubuntor068> cám ơn các anh
<vubuntor068> để em tham khảo thử ạ
<hellonearth8X> cho minh hoi , khi cai lai linux , phan vung home van con cac folder chuong trinh ma minh da cai tu truoc roi
<hellonearth8X> lam the nao de bo cac folder do di
<hellonearth8X> cai lai moi hoan toan
<hellonearth8X> các bạn cho hỏi , khi reinstall linux thì phân vùng Home vẫn còn các folder chương trình mình đã cài rồi , làm thế nào có thể xóa được các folder đó đi để cài mới lại hoàn toàn
<hellonearth8X> cám ơn trước nhé
<vubuntor360> há lô
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor360
<ubot2`> vubuntor360: Chào bạn!
<hellonearth8X> 2
<vubuntor360> các bạn ơi làm sao để hạ cấp 1 phần mềm nhỉ
<vubuntor360> :D
<vubuntor360> hi
<Stanley00> hạ cấp?
<vubuntor360> Cái thèn Chrome của mình nó ko nhận cái Flash Plugin
<vubuntor360> nó cứ đòi update mà làm gì có bản nào mà update
<vubuntor360> hồi mình xài Chrom 11 thì thấy ổn lắm
<Stanley00> vubuntor360: bạn đã cài ubuntu-restrict-extra hoặc flashplugin-installer chưa?
<vubuntor360> mình đã cài flashplugin-installer rồi
<hellonearth8X> or vào tận trang chủ của adobe rồi download cái flash cho chrome về
<vubuntor360> chờ 1 tí mình up ảnh lên cho các bạn coi nhé
<vubuntor360> ừm
<Stanley00> hmm, lạ nhỉ? vậy giờ bạn muốn gỡ bỏ chrome, và cài chromium à?
<vubuntor360> mình cũng vô đó rồi
<vubuntor360> ớ ớ
<vubuntor360> ý mình chrome là chomium í
<vubuntor360> :P
<hellonearth8X> mình thì dùng Ubuntu-Tweak , rồi add cái PPA của Adobe Flash vào
<hellonearth8X> rồi nó tự update cho mình mà
<vubuntor360> hÆ°m hÆ°m
<vubuntor360> ảnh nè mấy bạn
<vubuntor360> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ypnGysHsMl8/TmISPwSfVUI/AAAAAAAAAYk/WeA-XMATEao/upanh24h.com-Screenshot.png
<vubuntor360> nó cứ Run-this-time với update plugin :|
<hellonearth8X> kích vào update thì nó báo gì ?
<vubuntor360> nó nhảy sang cái trang Adobe đó bạn
<vubuntor360> sau đó mình down 1 gói về
<vubuntor360> nhưng chỉ có gói cho 10.04
<hellonearth8X> bạn dùng 32bit hay 64bit ?
<vubuntor360> mình dùng 64
<hellonearth8X> thử bỏ gói adobe-flash cũ đi , cài cái flash 64bit xem có đỡ hơn ko
<hellonearth8X> ko hiểu sao cái Pidgin trong Linux Mint sau khi dùng thêm 1 vài Plugin hay bị treo thế nhỉ ?
<vubuntor360> ừm
<vubuntor360> để mình thử
<vubuntor360> haizz
<vubuntor360> :|
<vubuntor360> sao mình ko thấy trên đó chia ra bản 64 bit nhỉ
<hellonearth8X> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#64-bit%20Firefox%20and%2032-bit%20Flash%20plugin%20(Officially%20supported%20by%20Ubuntu%20to%20the%20extent%20possible%20with%20Flash)
<bksupybot> Title: AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<hellonearth8X> vụ chrome xong rồi hử ?
<vubuntor360> à
<vubuntor360> mình đang cài cái gói Etras
<vubuntor360> :D
<vubuntor360> mạng cùi qá cài mãi chưa xong nữa
<vubuntor197> đợt này là ra 11.11 hay ra 11.10 vậy :|
<peanutcrap> .10
<truong_an> có ai không
<peanutcrap> ko
<truong_an> :-(
<vubuntor009> cac ah oj cho em hoj trog ubuntu go tjeng vjt ntn vay?
<peanutcrap> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor027> cac ban cho hoi minh cai virtualbox
<vubuntor027> nhung ko dc
<vubuntor027> gio no bao ko update dc
<vubuntor027> vao update manger trong tron ko co gi :(
<vubuntor027> lam sao fix no bay gio
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-04
<vubuntor033> còn ngưòi nào online hông
<nobawk> ko
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor033> máy mình bị lỗi bios
<vubuntor033> muốn cài ubuntu mà hông dc
<C4NoC> ko mà
<vubuntor033> cái win thì ok
<vubuntor033> đang nt wa hộp thư thoại
<vubuntor033> ai nhận dc thì nhận
<vubuntor033> ngưòi nào nhận dc là thanks ngưòi đó á
<vubuntor033> hjhj
<C4NoC> để mai đi
<C4NoC> đang vacation
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor033> ok
<vubuntor033> trưa mát
<C4NoC> mát gì
<C4NoC> nóng muốn chết
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: liên quan mô BIOS ?
<vubuntor033> tại cái main mỗi lần tắt máy là phải set lại ngày giờ
<vubuntor033> đã thay pin cmoc rồi
<vubuntor033> nóng thì xông hơi
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: Ubuntu nó xài UTC
<_Tux_> windows xài local
<_Tux_> config cho cả 2 đồng bộ là xong
<vubuntor033> cài mỗi ubuntu cũng zậy
<nobawk> vubuntor033: mỗi lần tắt máy mà phải set lại ngày h thì có khi là bi hết pin bios
<_Tux_> thường hết pin CMOS
<_Tux_> nó sẽ báo fail khi boot
<vubuntor033> đã thay pin cmoc mà cũng vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: pin mới mua ?
<vubuntor033> down bản bios new về cài cũng vậy
<vubuntor033> uhm
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> vào bios xem ngày h thế nào
<nobawk> set lại trong đó coi có bị mất ko :3
<vubuntor033> trở về mặc định
<vubuntor033> set rồi
<vubuntor033> tắt máy rút nguồn lại bị
<vubuntor033> mình nghi phần cứng lỗi wa
<vubuntor033> trứoc đây cài bình thưòng
<vubuntor033> haizzz
<vubuntor404> hjhj
<vubuntor672> 2
<vubuntor672> @@@
<Stanley00> vubuntor672: not again??? :-ss
<vubuntor672> cho toi hoi tien ich Xchat IRC ti
<Stanley00> uhm, mời bạn :)
<vubuntor672> co ai biet dung ko
<vubuntor672> cha bit dung kieu gi ca
<Stanley00> có /me :
<Stanley00> D
<vubuntor672> lam sao de vao chat o day ma ko can phai vao web ubuntu, vao cai nay duoc ko
<Stanley00> được,
<vubuntor672> vao the nao
<vubuntor672> mang gi
<Stanley00> kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của ubuntu-vn là irc.freenode.net
<Stanley00> channel #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor672> ko co , chi co ubutnu sever thoi ak
<o0Newbie0o> thì vào ubuntu server
<o0Newbie0o> gõ /join #ubuntu-vn
<Stanley00> kéo xuống chút xíu sẽ thấy freenode, hoặc ubuntu server cũng được, chung một chố thì phải :
<Stanley00> toàn thiếu chữ D, hic ibus!
<huan__> owf
<huan__> vao roi
<huan__> thanks
<vubuntor672> :D
<nobawk> :3
<huan_> 2
<Stanley00> !hi | huan_
<huan_> hinh nhu ko co ai het hay sao
<ubot2`> huan_: Chào bạn!
<huan_> chao moi nguoi
<Stanley00> huan_: hầu như bên này ít hoạt động lắm, qua #vnluser ấy  :))
<Stanley00> /j #vnl
<Stanley00> user
<Stanley00> /j #vnluser
<Stanley00> ibus không tương thích tốt lắm với xchat thì phải :-ss
<huan_> thanks
<huan_> cai them isbus kho vai
<huan_>  lenh lang nhang nua
<Stanley00> huan_: khó hả? sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey,
<Stanley00> enter
<Stanley00> thế là lằng nhằng à? =))
 * Stanley00 nghĩ nhanh hơn click and click :))
<huan_> quai  sao thu nho irc  thi mat hut
<huan_> :D
<vubuntor672> tại sao vậy
<vubuntor672> giờ gõ tiếng việt được rồi
<nobawk> I don't know why
<Stanley00> nobawk: keep English out of here! :))
<Stanley00> nobawk: just Vietnamese please!
<huan__> làm sao để sửa mạng U này nhỉ
<huan__> có phần mềm nào fix mạng luôn ko
<huan__> nếu dùng lệnh thì chỉ được tạm thời tắt máy là mất
<Stanley00> huan__: vẫn còn cái vụ dns ấy hả?
<huan_> vụ mới rồi
<huan_> :D
<huan_> làm để có mạng mãi được không
<Stanley00> không biết nữa, có bao giờ network manager xóa config cũ đâu.
<Stanley00> vẫn giữ cấu hình khi restart.
<o0Newbie0o> cả nhà cho em hỏi
<o0Newbie0o> sao em coi film bằng VLC máy nóng thế nhỉ
<o0Newbie0o> có software nào thay thế ko ạ
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: dùng nhiều thì dĩ nhiên sẽ nóng thôi, chỉ cần cài đầy đủ driver sẽ cải thiện được chút
<Stanley00> ít
<Stanley00> fsck ibus!!!
<o0Newbie0o> em cài đầy đủ driver rồi
<o0Newbie0o> đã tắt bớt hiệu ứng của card ATI
<o0Newbie0o> mà nó vẫn nóng
<Stanley00> vậy thì phải chịu thế thôi,
<o0Newbie0o> xem bị giựt giựt
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<o0Newbie0o> ko có soft thay thế ạ
<Stanley00> giựt giựt luôn à? HD hay gì mà kinh thế :
<o0Newbie0o> DVD
<o0Newbie0o> nó nóng quá
<o0Newbie0o> giá»±t tÆ°ng tÆ°ng
<o0Newbie0o> chứ em coi HD thì ok
<Stanley00> có cài gói ubuntu-restrict-extra vào chưa?
<o0Newbie0o> em có cài rồi
<Stanley00> vậy dùng thử totem xem, trình mặc định của ubuntu ấy
<Stanley00> mà lạ nhỉ, DVD nhẹ hơn HD mà ta? :-/
<o0Newbie0o> cái DVD của em totem lại ko nhận ra
<o0Newbie0o> ko mount vào đc
<o0Newbie0o> VLC thì okies
<o0Newbie0o> mà xem 1 lúc máy nóng giựt giựt
<Stanley00> hmm, không nghĩ được lý do gì :(
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: ... tên gì xì tin thế
<_Tux_> ếu tab được
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: cấu hình máy như nào ?
<_Tux_> (chắc mới mua sờ nóng tí là run :)) )
<Stanley00> _Tux_: có một chữ o mà cũng không tab được à, bác lười lắm nhá :))
<kid__> hơ
<_Tux_> Stanley00: móa nhìn nó teen quá, nhức mắt
<Stanley00> _Tux_: bác bình tĩnh nào, =))
<o0Newbie0o> cấu hình máy em ạ
<o0Newbie0o> AMD Athlon X2 2.0GHZ
<o0Newbie0o> Ram 2GB
<_Tux_> zời ạ
<o0Newbie0o> card ATI Radeon HD 3200
<_Tux_> máy bàn thì cứ tẹt đi
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn lolz
<o0Newbie0o> máy em laptop
<o0Newbie0o> nó nóng quá
<o0Newbie0o> gần bỏng tay em
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: hay bạn thử bản oneiric đi, đang test, thấy lạnh hẳn :))
<o0Newbie0o> vậy à
<o0Newbie0o> để tớ thử coi
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: nên fresh install nha :
<Stanley00> D
<_Tux_> lolz, laptop mà chơi AMD thì nóng là phởn rồi
<_Tux_> Stanley00: theo /me biết thì bản beta mới nó vẫn chưa fix cái power =)
<Stanley00> _Tux_: thấy nó mát thì nói mát, chứ có biết nó làm cái gì ở trong đâu ;)
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<o0Newbie0o> coi đỡ giựt giựt rồi
<o0Newbie0o> thanks for all
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: làm thế nào thế?
<o0Newbie0o> để máy nguội đi chút
<o0Newbie0o> rồi tớ coi tiếp
<o0Newbie0o> ^^!
<o0Newbie0o> vs lại máy chưa cài gói ubuntu-restricted-extra
<o0Newbie0o> tớ vừa cài xong
<o0Newbie0o> mong là ok
<o0Newbie0o> cái oneiric này có hỗ trợ 10.10 ko bạn
<o0Newbie0o> tớ dùng bản ubuntu 10.10
<o0Newbie0o> chứ 11.04 nó ăn CPU máy tớ kinh khủng
<o0Newbie0o> ko chạy nổi
<Stanley00> ATI 3200 mà không kham nổi unity hả?
<o0Newbie0o> tớ cũng chả biết
<o0Newbie0o> nó ko ăn ram
<Stanley00> vậy thôi, oneiric cũng như natty à :
<o0Newbie0o> chỉ ăn mỗi CPU thôi
<o0Newbie0o> lúc nào cũng 100% máy nóng lắm
<Stanley00> kinh thế?! :-ss
<o0Newbie0o> 10.10 thì ok
<o0Newbie0o> máy mát
<o0Newbie0o> ko vấn đề gì
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: vậy thôi, không khuyên bạn lên oneiric đâu :D
<o0Newbie0o> ^^.
<o0Newbie0o> tớ nghĩ là do cách chia phân vùng của tớ
<o0Newbie0o> ko biết có phải ko
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: cài drivers của ati vô cho nó mát
<o0Newbie0o> tớ cài rồi
<_Tux_> nếu xót máy ;))
<_Tux_> fglrx ?
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: ờ thế thì xong
<_Tux_> dùng mplayer để play video cũng được
<_Tux_> vlc hay bị memory leak
<_Tux_> hoặc dựt hình
<o0Newbie0o> vậy à
<o0Newbie0o> để tớ tải về dùng thử coi
<o0Newbie0o> à mà cái ATI có nên bật hết hiệu ứng lên ko bạn
<o0Newbie0o> hay để default
<Stanley00> hiệu ứng gì hả bạn?
<o0Newbie0o> nó có vài hiệu ứng cho video với khử răng cưa
<o0Newbie0o> tớ ko biết có nên bật ko
<Stanley00> mình chỉ cài driver rồi để đó, không có chỉnh gì h
<Stanley00> ết
 * Stanley00 bực thằng ibus này lắm rồi nha!!!
<o0Newbie0o> vậy à
 * Stanley00 gà mờ, không dám chỉnh nhiều, toàn để default sống qua ngày thôi :)
<o0Newbie0o> thế tớ để default
<o0Newbie0o> hồi trc tớ xài thử fedora
<o0Newbie0o> cài cái driver xong
<o0Newbie0o> thì giao diện đc
<o0Newbie0o> nhưng vào firefox hay soft nào đó
<o0Newbie0o> nó bị nhiễu
<o0Newbie0o> vs biến dạng hình
<o0Newbie0o> nên qua lại ubuntu
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<o0Newbie0o> ubuntu vẫn dễ dùng nhất
 * Stanley00 chÆ°a thá»­ qua fedora :(
<vubuntor881> cho minh hoi gio minh muon xai thu ubuntu nhung k can cai dat co dc k :)
<nobawk> o0Newbie0o: check lại xem có direct rendering chưa
<nobawk> rồi chỉnh lại cái output của vlc xem sao
<nobawk> vubuntor881: được
<nobawk> cứ nhét đĩa cd vào mà xài
<Stanley00> vubuntor881: bạn có thể thử trực tiếp trên CD hoặc l
<Stanley00> iveUSB
<vubuntor881> the con khi muon cai thi minh co the chuyen du lieu tu win7 cu cua minh qua dc k
<nobawk> dữ liệu thì ubuntu truy cập được dữ liệu của win
<Stanley00> vubuntor881: không cần phải chuyển, Ubuntu có thể đọc được
<o0Newbie0o> nobawk: để em check thử coi ạ
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: càng sử dụng nhiều VGA với công suất lớn thì càng nóng :D
<nobawk> chú ý backup dữ liệu quan trọng trước khi cài
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: tắt hết hiệu ứng xài classic cho lành :D
<nobawk> _Tux_: vga chắc chắn ko nóng = cpu
<vubuntor881> uh
<o0Newbie0o> _Tux_: vậy à
<_Tux_> nobawk: thì compiz nó cũng xơi CPU mà :)
<vubuntor881> khi cài là máy mình chỉ còn ubuntu thôi đúng k
<_Tux_> xơi ác đằng khác
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor881> win7 k còn nữa phải k
<o0Newbie0o> vậy em tắt compiz
<_Tux_> vubuntor881: không
<o0Newbie0o> với conky thử coi
<_Tux_> vubuntor881: cài thì nó chạy song song với win
<_Tux_> nếu máy có windows
<nobawk> ubuntu rất là xịn
<nobawk> cài vào nhận luôn win
<nobawk> nhưng cài win thì ếu nhận ubuntu
<_Tux_> còn thích clear thì drop hết partition table đê :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor881: đọc cái này bạn nhé
<Stanley00> nobawk: đang PR cho U à :))
<_Tux_> nhớ đọc kĩ vào
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> đó là sự thật mà?
<_Tux_> Stanley00: nói chuẩn mà
<Stanley00> thì PR chuẩn :))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: ubuntu tự nhận hết drivers
<_Tux_> còn window nó không thế =)
<o0Newbie0o> cái Mplayer bật DVD bị lỗi
<o0Newbie0o> :((
<Stanley00> win 7 nó có nh
<Stanley00> á
<vubuntor881> ok mình cám ơn
<o0Newbie0o> lỗi trong Mplayer nè bạn
<nobawk> Stanley00: có cái gì?
<nobawk> có thằng grub 2 hỗ trợ chainload từ win 7 thôi :3
<nobawk> .g windows 7 chainload grub 2
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Stanley00> tự nhận driver?
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: lỗi đâu mà lỗi ...
<_Tux_> vẫn xem đều
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<o0Newbie0o> xem đc ồy
<o0Newbie0o> vừa nãy tớ ấn nhầm đường dẫn
<_Tux_> lulz
<o0Newbie0o> thanks
<nobawk> http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu - EasyBCD - NeoSmart Technologies Wiki (at neosmart.net)
<nobawk> ai dịch cái này ra nè
<nobawk> !grub-chainload is <reply> Xem hướng dẫn sử dụng bootloader của windows 7 để boot ubuntu tại: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<ubot2`> I'll remember that, nobawk
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu - EasyBCD - NeoSmart Technologies Wiki (at neosmart.net)
<nobawk> !grub-chainload
<ubot2`> Xem hướng dẫn sử dụng bootloader của windows 7 để boot ubuntu tại: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<_Tux_> nobawk: như thằng easy bcd nó dùng grub4dos để load grub thì phải
<o0Newbie0o> hix
<o0Newbie0o> tại đĩa rồi
<o0Newbie0o> >.<
<o0Newbie0o> máy chả nóng mà nó vẫn giựt
<o0Newbie0o> các bạn có tài liệu về fdisk ko?
<o0Newbie0o> cho mình vs
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: man fdisk hoac info fdisk
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: mà fdisk có build in help nữa mà :D
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: ... dùng Gparted cho nó GUI
<o0Newbie0o> tại có ng cho tớ đĩa gentoo
<o0Newbie0o> mà cấu hình mãi ko đc
<o0Newbie0o> đọc bản hướng dẫn bằng tiếng việt ở site gentoo mà cũng ko làm đc
<o0Newbie0o> >.<
 * _Tux_ bò đi
<_Tux_> o0Newbie0o: chưa dùng Linux làm gì
<_Tux_> bao giờ*
<_Tux_> thì học xài gen2 làm chi cho mất công
<_Tux_> đừng đú thế :D
<_Tux_> hại người lắm :D
<o0Newbie0o> tại tớ nghe nói nếu muốn hiểu rõ về linux thì nên học cách cài gentoo
<o0Newbie0o> ^^
<o0Newbie0o> nên đú tí
<Stanley00> o0Newbie0o: đừng có nghe họ, muốn biết linux à, đọc man, info và HOWTO đi :
<o0Newbie0o> vậy à
<Stanley00> à, và thêm /usr/share/doc nữa :
 * _Tux_ chưa đọc /usr/share/doc bao giờ
<o0Newbie0o> thanks
<Stanley00> _Tux_: abs-guide cài trong đó đó :))
<vubuntor096> hey
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: hèy
<vubuntor096> cho em hoi voi
<vubuntor096> em moi dung hdh nay
<vubuntor096> vua nay
<vubuntor096> em lo tay xoa mat thanh taskbar trong ubuntu classic
<vubuntor096> gio lam the nao de khoi phuc lai duoc no anh nhi
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: thì tạo lại
<vubuntor096> tao nhu the nao ha anh
<lmq24011> New panel...
<vubuntor096> em moi dung nen con bo ngo lam
<vubuntor096> anh huong dan cu the hon duoc khong aj
<lmq24011> click vào cái còn lại...new panel
<vubuntor096> ah
<vubuntor096> roi anh aj
<vubuntor096> ah cho em hoi them cai nua duoc khong aj
<vubuntor096> em co may mo cai phan compiz
<vubuntor096> khong hieu lam the nao ma em lam mat het workspace
<vubuntor096> gio em khong chuyen duoc nua vi chi con moi 1 workspace
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: mày mò làm nó mất thì giờ tiếp tục mày mò cho nó ra lại :)
<vubuntor096> cai ma dung to hop phim Alt+Ctrl+phim di chuyen ay anh
<vubuntor096> nhung ma em tim mai cung khong ra anh aj
<vubuntor096> ma chi mat tren ubuntu classic thoi
<vubuntor096> cai kia van khong bi gi
<vubuntor096> anh giup em voi
 * lmq24011 toàn đi tắt hết mấy cái hiệu ứng compiz cho nhẹ máy 
<lmq24011> click vào cái panel, preferences, tùy chỉnh :)
<vubuntor096> nhung ma em van chua tim hieu duoc het cai compiz nay ma anh
<vubuntor096> em thich cai ubuntu nay cung mot phan vi no dep day anh aj
 * lmq24011 thấy WIndows đẹp hơn :)
<vubuntor096> con tuy mat moi nguoi ma
<vubuntor096> :'(
<lmq24011> thích một người mà chỉ vì người đó đẹp thì thường sẽ không thích lâu dài :)
<vubuntor096> em van chua chinh lai duoc cai workspace kia anh oi
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: click vào chỗ workspace...
<lmq24011> muốn chỉnh cái gì thì cứ thử click vào cái đó xem nó có cho tùy chọn gì không
<vubuntor096> vang
<vubuntor096> de em thu lai lan nua anh aj
<vubuntor096> cam on anh nha
<vubuntor096> muon nhu the nay ma em van duoc giai dap
<vubuntor096> :)
<vubuntor096> thank anh nhieu
<vubuntor096> ah
<vubuntor096> em dung ubuntu cung mot phan la tot cho cong viec cua em sau nay
<vubuntor096> chu khong hoan toan la vi no dep
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: là công việc gì?
<vubuntor096> em chua biet
<vubuntor096> nhung ma chac cung phai dung toi no thoi
<vubuntor096> :)
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: tại sao phải là Ubuntu?
<vubuntor096> tai vi no mien phi anh ah
 * lmq24011 thấy rất nhiều người dùng Windows ở Việt Nam cũng miễn phí vậy
<vubuntor096> chac la crack
<lmq24011> miễn phí nghĩa là không phải trả khoản phí nào cho Microsoft
<vubuntor096> hi
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: crack thì sao?
<vubuntor096> :)
<vubuntor096> em khong biet
<vubuntor096> nhung mot cong ty lon lai di crack thi khong hay
<vubuntor096> nen mot he dieu hanh mien phi se phu hop hon
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: lớn cỡ nào? không hay ra sao?
<vubuntor096> cai do em chac em chua du hieu biet de tra loi
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: không biết sao lại nói là lớn...?
<lmq24011> vubuntor096: phụ trách về hệ thống máy tính của công ty hả?
<vubuntor096> khong anh ah
<vubuntor712> bác nào chỉ em cách xóa dữ liệu dung lượng đã down trong 1 tháng không giúp e với!
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor712> hihi
<vubuntor712> bác tux đây rồi
<vubuntor712> may quá gặp bác
<vubuntor712> bác chỉ cho e với
<vubuntor712> tại cái vnstat nó tính dung lượng down hàng tháng
<vubuntor712> e muốn xóa cái dung lượng đã down ấy đi được k à
<_Tux_> vubuntor712: vnstat nó xuất ra cái gì ?
<_Tux_> kiểu gì nó chẳng có file để lưu
<_Tux_> tìm và xóa nó đi
<vubuntor712> à
<vubuntor712> thì là thế này
<vubuntor712> e cài vào
<vubuntor712> nó báo dung lượng down và up
<vubuntor712> sau đó
<vubuntor712> e chỉnh thời gian tăng thêm 1 ngày
<vubuntor712> rồi lại tụt 1 ngày
<vubuntor712> cuối cùng nó báo ra 3 dòng
<vubuntor712> 1 dòng là ngày hiện tại
<vubuntor712> 1 dòng là ngày e chỉnh nhanh lên
<vubuntor712> 1 dòng cuối là ngày e chỉnh lại
<_Tux_> .g vnstat bandwidth manager
<vubuntor712> nên hơi rồi
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/bwmon
<vubuntor712> hi
<vubuntor712> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor712: thôi tự xử đê
<vubuntor712> vâng
<vubuntor712> thanks bác
<vubuntor712> he
 * _Tux_ ếu hiểu câu hỏi :))
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-27
<vubuntor545> chao dien dan
<vubuntor545> sao ko ket noi internet dc
<vubuntor905> ubuntu ko bat dc song add-hoc
<vubuntor851> hi everyone
<vubuntor851> can you help me
<vubuntor851> my error :
<vubuntor851> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock – open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor851> i did try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<vubuntor851> but not fix this problem
<C4NoC>  tắt mấy cái update gì đi
<C4NoC> 1 lần chỉ chạy dc 1 cái apt-get thôi
<C4NoC> hoặc dpkg
<vubuntor851> ok thanks
<vubuntor851> i will try it again
<vubuntor176> alo
<vubuntor176> moi nguoi cho em hoi lệnh coi la centos bản mấy là lệnh ji nhỉ
<vubuntor176> xài uname -na
<vubuntor176> nó chỉ ra version kernel
<vubuntor176> ko thấy ra bản centos mấy chấm
<Tux|Ubuntu> uname -a
<Tux|Ubuntu> lsb_release -a
<Tux|Ubuntu> cat /etc/issue
<vubuntor176> xài lsb ra dc anh
<vubuntor176> uname thì ko thấy
<vubuntor176> thnks anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor176: lần sau, đã là system admin
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì cần gì thì phải Google đã
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiểu như cái này
<Tux|Ubuntu> query "how to find centos version:
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế là xong :D
<vubuntor176> anh cho e hỏi sao em add link base của yum rồi
<vubuntor176> mà xài yum nó ko dc nhỉ
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g how to use yum
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=25880
<vubuntor118> xin lỗi có bác nào ở đây ko a ?
<vubuntor118> . . .
<n0bawk> vubuntor118: không có
<vubuntor593> C4NoC: anh Cá :)
<C4NoC> how
<C4NoC> hơ
<vubuntor593> C4NoC: èo, ubuntu của em nó bị hỏng trang khởi động
<vubuntor267> cho mình xin cái link download unbutu 12.04 với ạ
<vubuntor267> sao mà down từ trang chủ chậm quá
<vubuntor267> wifi 72mb mà tốc độ chậm rì
<vubuntor267> ớ
<vubuntor267> k có ai giúp cả à
<vubuntor634> cho em hoi cai di may pro
<vubuntor634> ???
<vubuntor634> khi cai phan mem trong ubuntu software center thi co xuat hien package operation failed
<vubuntor634> errors ware encountered while processing : firmware-b43-installer
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-28
<vubuntor679> ối trời ơi
<vubuntor679> sao lap dùng ubuntu nóng thế
<vubuntor679> kiểu này thì dùng ubuntu free nhưng sớm muộn cũng die cái ic nguồn mất
<vubuntor679> chạy mỗi firefox mà 60 độ
<vubuntor679> làm sao bây giờ ?????
<vubuntor679> hello
<vubuntor679> ko có ai ở đây à
<vubuntor679> ???
<vubuntor258> alo
<vubuntor258> co pro nao ko cho em hoi cai ?
<vubuntor258> ????????????????????
<vubuntor598> please fix  error (please address the error and re-run /opt/zimbra/libexe/zmsetup.pl to complete the configuration)
<vubuntor598> errors have been logged to /tmp/zmsetup.08262012-094420.log
<vubuntor525> Xin cac ban chi giao dum.
<vubuntor525> Mình cài ubuntu server 11.10 lên máy chủ IBM 3650 M4 đến lúc detect disk ko nhận dc raid thì làm sao bây giờ.
<vubuntor525> raid của nó là megaraid M5010
<vubuntor525> raid của nó là megaraid M5100
<vubuntor525> mong các bạn chỉ giúp
<n0bawk> ko nhận là thế nào?
<vubuntor525> nó ko thấy raid để chạy bước phân vùng partition
<vubuntor525> Mình thử chạy bản 12.04 cũng vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: bạn boot vào đĩa ubuntu live
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: rồi check thử xem nó có driver chưa
<n0bawk> nếu chưa có thì có thể phải cài thêm vào
<vubuntor525> de mình làm thử xem
<vubuntor525> mà nếu cài thêm thì tải ở đâu vậy?
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: google, hoặc bạn lên trang của bọn nó down về
<vubuntor525> thank bạn nhiều!
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: theo như mình hiểu thfi thường là có sẵn driver rồi
<n0bawk> bạn check lại thử xem
<n0bawk> tuy nhiên bạn sẽ phải config cái raid array trong bios của thằng server trước
<n0bawk> vào cái webios làm xong xuôi rồi boot vào ubuntu xem nó nhận chưa
<n0bawk> để biết cái pci đang dùng driver nào
<n0bawk> thì trong ubuntu dùng lệnh lspci -v
<vubuntor525> oh
<vubuntor525> trường hợp này là đã cài ubuntu rồi mới sài lệnh được phải ko?
<vubuntor030> ?ubuntu
<thoong> chợ ế
<thoong> ubuntu................. một thời đam mê hê hê
<n0bawk> ok good
<vubuntor060> minh dang tap tanh backtrack 5
<vubuntor060> ai chi cho minh cac cai bo go tieng viet voi
<n0bawk> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<n0bawk> !bg
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor060> ok
<vubuntor060> thank 2 ban nhieu
<Iconia> !linux
<ubot2`> Linux là một hệ điều hành mã nguồn mở, có thể chạy trên máy tính để bàn, máy tính xác tay, các thiết bị chuyên dụng v.v...
<Iconia> máy tính xác tay :))
<Iconia> !apt-get
<ubot2`> apt-get là một chương trình dùng để cài đặt, gỡ bỏ, quản lý các gói phần mềm rất hiệu quả và nhanh chóng. Cách sử dụng apt-get: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/S%E1%BB%AD_d%E1%BB%A5ng_apt-get
<supybot_zombie> Title: APT – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Iconia> !cowsay
<ubot2`> Factoid 'cowsay' not found
<Iconia> !root
<ubot2`> Factoid 'root' not found
<vubuntor925> hi cac ban
<vubuntor925> cho minh hoi la : sao minh bo dau duoc trong bang dieu khien tim kiem
<vubuntor925> ma khong the bo dau trong office va firefox
<vubuntor925> minh da cai tiengviet-vni(m17n)
<vubuntor925> hiz ko ai viet het sao
<vubuntor925> hiz ko ai biet het sao
<n0bawk> dùng ibus-unikey đi
<n0bawk> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor925: bạn cũng nên check lại xem 1 số biến môi trường đã đặt chưa
<n0bawk> ví dụ như GTK_IM_MODULE v.v...
<vubuntor925> minh da cai Ibus roi do chu
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> cài rồi
<n0bawk> nhưng cái libreoffice cần thêm 1 số cấu hình nữa
<n0bawk> export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus
<n0bawk> export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<n0bawk> export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<n0bawk> vào terminal chạy 3 dòng này
<n0bawk> rồi trong cái terminal đó, chạy libreoffice
<n0bawk> rồi tạo 1 document mới dùng cái cửa sổ vừa tạo
<n0bawk> rồi gõ thử tiếng việt với ibus xem sao
<vubuntor925> uh thanks bn
<vubuntor925> duoc rui
<vubuntor925> ma trong firefox van chua dc
<vubuntor925> co cach nao chinh trong firefox ko bn
<Tux|Ubuntu> restart đi đã
<n0bawk> firefox cũng tương tự
<n0bawk> chưa có mấy cái biến môi trường này thì một số cái ko gõ đc
<n0bawk> vậy thôi :))
<vubuntor925> lam sao tim bien moi truong cho firefox v ban
<vubuntor958> alo cho mình hỏi mình sài linuxmind 13 - trong libreoffice cals - mình kẻ border nét nhưng khi qua office của windows nó lại thành nét .... - mà thử mấy máy ubuntu và nâng cấp lên libre mới nhất cũng bị luôn
<Stanley00> chuyện Libre với Microsoft không tương thích là chuyện muôn thuở rồi bạn à
<Stanley00> nếu muốn dùng mở trên MO thì dùng MO mà làm.
<mtrhuynh> xin chào
<n0bawk> hi
<mtrhuynh> ih
<mtrhuynh> hi
<vubuntor743> hi all
<vubuntor743> có anh/em nào hông vậy ?
<mtrhuynh> có
<vubuntor743> mình mới mua cái usb wifi tenda
<vubuntor743> nhưng cắm vào nhưng máy hông nhận
<vubuntor743> khi cài drive từ đĩa thì báo lỗi
<mtrhuynh> bạn có cài driver chưa?
<mtrhuynh> vậy thì lên web của nó download driver về đi
<vubuntor743> make[2]: *** [/home/tigon/Data/.Trash-1000/files/thu/DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.2_20100412/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.o] Error 1 make[1]: *** [_module_/home/tigon/Data/.Trash-1000/files/thu/DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.2_20100412/os/linux] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-15-generic-pae' make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<vubuntor743> đã lên web load vè thử vẫn bị lỗi
<mtrhuynh> vậy thì như vầy nha
<mtrhuynh> bạn download phần mềm scandriver về
<mtrhuynh> cho nó tự scan
<Tux|Ubuntu> chơi bời vãi
<mtrhuynh> nó sẽ tự download về cho bạn luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> compile drivers trong Trash =))
<vubuntor743> Trash là do nó thôi chứ mình vẫn đang đứng trogn thư mục của mình bình thường mà
<vubuntor743> scandriver nằm ở đâu vậy bạn
<n0bawk> cái ki ko đủ dữ kiện để xem nó lỗi cái gì :))
<n0bawk> cần thêm vài dòng phía trên nữa
<vubuntor743> tigon@Laptop:~/Data/Soft/Linux_Drive_tenda/thu/DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.2_20100412/os/linux$ lsusb Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:05da Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 00
<Stanley00> wtf???
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor743
<ubot2`> vubuntor743: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> make báo lỗi có thể do thiếu gói hay thiếu thư viện
<n0bawk> ví dụ như muốn build kernel device driver thì phải có gcc, phải có linux header
<n0bawk> ko có thì chịu :))
<vubuntor743> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171766/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor743> @n0bawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171766/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhìn rõ ràng là ở Trash
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà kêu không phải trash ;)
 * RetardedCrab chui chui trong trash
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor743: chưa cài kernel header
<n0bawk> cài rồi
<n0bawk> hay sao mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà broadcom thì có drivers trong repo rồi mà ta
<n0bawk> nhưng mà chắc cái này viết lâu rồi 2.6.35 nó đổi api :3
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: cái này là tenda mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: vào đọc cái file README xem nó support đến kernel version bao nhiêu
<n0bawk> lên trang của nó xem có update ko
<n0bawk> nếu ko có có khi phải sửa code tí :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> tenda thì chịu :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> USB wifi chăng ?
<n0bawk> change usb_buffer_alloc -> usb_alloc_coherent
<n0bawk> change usb_buffer_free -> usb_free_coherent
<vubuntor743> Supporting Kernel: =================== linux kernel 2.4 and 2.6 series.  Tested in Redhat 7.3 or later.
<vubuntor743> usb wifi tenda
<n0bawk> vaajy la` do` co? roi`
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: hoặc bạn tìm driver mới hơi
<RetardedCrab> redhat 7.3 đâu mình còn ôm con pentium
<n0bawk> haợc là sửa code như thế kia
<RetardedCrab> thời đó có wifi rồi à
<n0bawk> RetardedCrab: vì nó nó hỗ trợ 2.4
<RetardedCrab> vãi lúa :3
<n0bawk> mà rh7 dùng 2.4 :3
<vubuntor743> vậy bây giờ mình làm thế nào ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: sá»­a code
<n0bawk> nhảy vào 2 dòng báo lỗi sửa
<n0bawk> hoặc là đi kiếm driver khác
<vubuntor743> lên trang của nó rồi đó là bản mới nhất rồi
<vubuntor743> bác chỉ cách chỉnh được khoogn ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: chỉ ở trên rồi
<vubuntor743> ngay chổ đoạn make hay đoạn nào ?
<n0bawk> <n0bawk> change usb_buffer_alloc -> usb_alloc_coherent
<n0bawk> <n0bawk> change usb_buffer_free -> usb_free_coherent
<n0bawk>  
<Tux|Ubuntu> trước có xài con USB wifi TP-Link
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: sá»­a file cmm_mac_usb.c
<Tux|Ubuntu> cắm cái nhận ngay hô hô :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: dòng 83 và 112
<vubuntor743> dòng 83: pRxContext->TransferBuffer = RTUSB_URB_ALLOC_BUFFER(pObj->pUsb_Dev, MAX_RXBULK_SIZE, &pRxContext->data_dma);
<vubuntor743> chỉnh lại thế nào vậy bác
<n0bawk> có mở đúng file ko vậy
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor743
<ubot2`> vubuntor743: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> paste cái file vào
<vubuntor743> <n0bawk> vubuntor743: sá»­a file cmm_mac_usb.c
<vubuntor743> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171794/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor743> đây là file cmm_mac_usb.c
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: ở trong thư mục common?
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: tìm xem nó define cái này ở đâu thì sửa lại chỗ đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: RTUSB_URB_ALLOC_BUFFER
<n0bawk> mình dón là trong file rt_config.h :))
<n0bawk> sẽ có 1 dòng đại loại như
<vubuntor743> file đó năm trong thư mục common
<n0bawk> #define RTUSB_URB_ALLOC_BUFFER(...) usb_buffer_alloc(...)
<n0bawk> kiểu thế
<n0bawk> sửa lại thành như nói ở trên
<vubuntor743> thnk
<n0bawk> à ko phải để xem lại
<vubuntor743> để mình mần phát
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: chắc đúng rồi đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor743: trong file include/os/rt_linux.h
<n0bawk> (có lẽ thế)
<vubuntor743> thnk
<n0bawk> sửa 2 dòng rồi biên dịch lại
<n0bawk> chắc nó chạy
<vubuntor743> sửa RTUSB_URB_ALLOC_BUFFER thành usb_buffer_alloc đúng khoogn bác
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> nó có dòng trông thế này
<n0bawk> #define RTUSB_URB_ALLOC_BUFFER(pUsb_Dev, BufSize, pDma_addr)                           usb_buffer_alloc(pUsb_Dev, BufSize, GFP_ATOMIC, pDma_addr)
<n0bawk> sửa lại thành như thé này
<n0bawk> #define RTUSB_URB_ALLOC_BUFFER(pUsb_Dev, BufSize, pDma_addr)                           usb_alloc_coherent(pUsb_Dev, BufSize, GFP_ATOMIC, pDma_addr)
<n0bawk> tức là chỉ sủa usb_buffer_alloc thành usb_alloc_coherent
<n0bawk> còn lại để nguyên như cũ
<vubuntor743> sau khi tạo xong theo như file readme thì $cp RT2870STA.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat nhưng copy không được thì mình cần copy vào đâu
<n0bawk> sudo?
<n0bawk> sudo mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA
<n0bawk> sudo cp ....
<vubuntor743> đã đưa sudo rồi nhưng vãn không được
<n0bawk> ko đc thì nó báo lỗi gì
<n0bawk> chứ có mỗi câu ko đc thì mình cũng chịu
<vubuntor166> sao minh cai ibus roi
<vubuntor166> nhung ma kich hoat k duoc ha cac ban
<kid_> nó chạy chưa
<kid_> ctrl space coi
<vubuntor166> hic
<vubuntor166> lamf rua ma k duocjw
<vubuntor166> cai theo dung cau lenh
<vubuntor166> vao soft centre thi thay da cai dat xong
<vubuntor166> nhung chiu ban ah
<vubuntor166> k biet tai sao
<kid_> nhấn phím Ubuntu rồi gọi ibus ra coi
<vubuntor166> co
<vubuntor166> goi duoc
<vubuntor166> nhung k danh duoc tieng viet
<kid_> chỉnh kiểu gõ chưa?
<kid_> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid_> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor166> minh cai 1 lan roi, luc do no co 2 tuy chon cho minh cho 1 cai la tieng anh 1la viet
<vubuntor166> nhung gio k co
<vubuntor166> cai phan input menthod chi co moi cai la china
<vubuntor166> gio lam sao de co tieng viet ma minh chon nhi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-29
<vubuntor107> vừa làm được cái trang hỗ trợ tra link download ubuntu http://mspdict.info/ubuntu/
<vubuntor107> down xong cho các gói vào 1 thư mục rồi gõ apt-get install --force-all * là được :D
<kid__> ?
<vubuntor107> quảng cáo giải pháp cài đặt offline cho ubuntu :)
<vubuntor107> vào đó gõ search vlc phát là hiểu :)
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> có sẵn mấy phần mềm kiểu này rồi mà
<vubuntor107> keryx giờ không thấy bản cho window nữa
<n0bawk> nếu bạn có lòng tốt thì đóng gói sẵn vào thành 1 hoặc 1 số dvd, rồi ai có nhu cầu dùng offline thì bạn gửi cho họ dvd, họ trả tiền bạn
<n0bawk> có lẽ thế tốt hơn
<vubuntor107> ax
<vubuntor107> giải pháp này
<vubuntor107> để người dùng download rồi lưu trữ
<vubuntor107> sau này cài offline dễ :)
<vubuntor107> như bên window
<vubuntor107> hay thậm chí mac os
<vubuntor107> cũng có kiểu file dmg là đóng gói repo offline :)
<n0bawk> nó ko như bên windows, hay mac os đâu
<vubuntor107> cái này tiện không cần phải cài soft
<n0bawk> bên linux khi 1 lib thay đổi bạn sẽ phải build lại tất cả các gói xài lib đó
<vubuntor107> mà soft thì mình đã viết 1 số bài so sánh
<n0bawk> (nếu như có thay đổi lớn về API)
<vubuntor107> để get chuẩn data cần dựa trên apt-get
<vubuntor107> mấy soft chạy win đều không chuẩn bằng được
<n0bawk> còn phải dựa trên version + lib liếc nữa, chứ đâu có phải cứ down về cài là chạy
<n0bawk> down về cài là chạy thì chỉ có static build
<vubuntor107> cái này get những gói đã đóng gói và ổn định rồi
<vubuntor107> đã up lên repo chính
<n0bawk> hoặc là shift theo tất cả lib, theo phần mềm
<vubuntor107> không phải lấy phụ thuộc cho các gói mã nguồn :)
<n0bawk> còn như .deb thì việc resolve dependency là khá vất vả nếu làm offline
<n0bawk> kiểu như mang usb ra ngoài down 1 file .deb về
<vubuntor107> tớ lấy data bằng
<vubuntor107> apt-get
<vubuntor107> get bằng ubuntu luôn nhé
<n0bawk> vubuntor107: vấn dề là version nó ko match
<vubuntor107> đảm bảo chuẩn
<n0bawk> sau mỗi lần update là có thể nó thay dổi rồi
<n0bawk> ko đúng version có khi nó ko chạy :))
<n0bawk> cài đặt linh tinh nó bung bét hết ra :))
<n0bawk> -> tối ưu nhất là dùng mô hình như debian
<n0bawk> down 8 cái dvd của nó về
<n0bawk> cài phần mềm thì nhét dvd vào đảm bảo chuẩn :))
<vubuntor107> apt-get install -y vlc --print-uris
<vubuntor107> vào ubuntu gõ cái này
<vubuntor107> sẽ hiểu :)
<vubuntor107> trang của tớ dựa trên data get toàn bộ các gói dựa trên dòng lệnh này
<vubuntor107> kéo 5 tiếng mới xong
<vubuntor107> nếu sau này có bản mới
<n0bawk> khổ
<vubuntor107> thì cài đè thôi
<n0bawk> vấn đề là
<n0bawk> người dùng offline thì thường máy ko đc update
<vubuntor107> nó bao gồm full defen
<n0bawk> -> khi ubuntu update -> thay đổi lib, -> cài vào máy cũ -> lăn ra ói
<vubuntor107> và depend của depend
<vubuntor107> à
<vubuntor107> hiểu
<n0bawk> đặc biệt những cái như c++
<vubuntor107> nhưng cái này get dựa trên ubuntu 12.04 nguyên gốc
<vubuntor107> chưa update tí gì
<n0bawk> nếu bạn lấy depend kiểu đấy
<n0bawk> thì những ap cũ cũng có khả năng ói chứ ko phải app mới
<vubuntor107> nên chỉ có các gói bằng hoặc lớn hơn
<n0bawk> ok
<vubuntor107> data luôn cập nhật
<n0bawk> dù sao thì cũng cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor107> không phải build 1 lần rồi bỏ
<vubuntor107> đảm bảo lúc nào người dùng cũng không bị cài nhầm soft cũ :)
<vubuntor107> thôi out đây D:
<kid__> cho bợn này làm contributor
<n0bawk> thằng tienlbhoc chứ ai :))
<kid__> hơ
<kid__> sao sn biết?
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__: thì chả hắn còn ai
 * Tux|Ubuntu mình thì thấy ý tưởng của hắn kì quái
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm phức tạp thêm vấn đề :)
<vubuntor199> tui đã trở lại :D
<vubuntor199> bàn tiếp vấn đề :D
<vubuntor199> vấn đề cái mspdict.info/ubuntu ấy :D
<vubuntor199> tiêu chí của database là dùng ubuntu nguyên gốc get lấy list update mới nhất
<vubuntor199> để get phụ thuộc, với các bản uubntu của người dùng đã cài hoặc đã update
<vubuntor199> thì trong máy có thể đã có các gói đó rồi, tuy nhiên cài đè cũng không chết được :D
<vubuntor199> sao n0bawk lại nghĩ là không khả thi :)
<n0bawk> xét về integrity thì thấy ko ngon lắm
<n0bawk> vậy thôi :3
<n0bawk> như cái keryx, nó có knowledge về cái máy của người sẽ cài offline
<n0bawk> như vậy xét về integrity sẽ là ngon hơn
<vubuntor199> ừm
<vubuntor199> nhưng mỗi cái 1 ưu điểm
<vubuntor199> vì gói này có thể cài cho tất cả các máy ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<vubuntor199> còn cái kia
<vubuntor199> tiết kiệm download
<vubuntor199> nhưng mỗi máy 1 kiểu
<vubuntor199> get thừa thiếu lung tung
<vubuntor199> thực ra cái này vay mượn tư tưởng window
<vubuntor199> các dll đi kèm app có thể trùng rất nhiều
<vubuntor199> nhưng vấn đề là cài nó dễ :D
<n0bawk> mỗi máy 1 kiểu?
<vubuntor199> ví dụ 1 cái soft vlc
<vubuntor199> nếu tra data của mình là 50 gói chẳn hạn
<vubuntor199> nhưng bạn đã cài 1 số app và có sẵn 1 số phụ thuộc trong máy rồi
<n0bawk> vì nó có knowledge vèe từng máy, nên người dùng có thể down update lên phần mềm mới nhất, rồi sau đó cài đặt gói mà người ta muốn
<vubuntor199> keryx sẽ chỉ đòi 30 gói thôi
<n0bawk> -> đảm bảo như bản ubuntu đc update qua internet
<vubuntor199> nhưng đống đó bốc ra bản ubuntu mới cài
<vubuntor199> thì sẽ fail
<vubuntor199> vì 20 gói còn thiếu
<vubuntor199> không biết xoay đâu ra
<n0bawk> chẳng ai dùng keryx như bạn
<vubuntor199> :)
<vubuntor199> thì tớ là giải pháp offline mà
<n0bawk> người ta đã hướng dẫn là cắm usb vào linux
<n0bawk> chạy keryx
<vubuntor199> biết rồi
<vubuntor199> nhưng phải 2 thao tác
<n0bawk> sau đó vác keryx ra hàng
<vubuntor199> mà giờ keryx
<n0bawk> chẳng có gì
<vubuntor199> có chạy win nữa đâu
<n0bawk> nó là python mà có gì mà ko chạy?
<vubuntor199> mà tớ cũng đã chứng minh vấn đề giải thuật của nó rồi
<n0bawk> anyway
<vubuntor199> nó get không chuẩn
<vubuntor199> cả wapt-get
<vubuntor199> hay ubuntu get pack của tớ
<vubuntor199> đều tự viết giải thuật để chạy trên win
<vubuntor199> nhưng tất cả đều không hoàn hảo
<vubuntor199> chỉ dựa vào apt-get mới chuẩn được
<vubuntor199> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2047683
<supybot_zombie> Title: [SOLVED] New idea, make a web getlink down package and dependent to install offline - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor199> có thể vào đây
<vubuntor199> xem ảnh thứ 2 đính kèm
<vubuntor199> keryx chỉ get được 20 gói
<vubuntor199> nhưng chuẩn ra phải là 23 gói
<vubuntor199> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=223162&d=1345913097
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n0bawk> vậy improve cái thuật toán của thằng keryx đi :))
<vubuntor199> không được, apt-get phức tạp lắm :D
<vubuntor199> chỉ get sẵn
<vubuntor199> hoặc sau này có thể xử lý lấy list người dùng
<vubuntor199> rồi tự vặt gói thừa đi
<vubuntor199> cái đấy thì dễ
<vubuntor199> làm phát filter là xong
<n0bawk> anyway, mình cũng là người dùng offline, và mình thấy là cứ debian full dvd cho nó lành :))
<vubuntor199> nói chung keryx linh tinh "D
<vubuntor199> mình hỗ trợ ubuntu thôi :D
<n0bawk> khỏi lo nghĩ :))
<vubuntor199> bạn không lo
<vubuntor199> nhưng muốn mở rộng người dùng thường
<vubuntor199> thì phải lo đấy
<vubuntor199> có thể 20 năm linux chỉ 1% thị phần
<vubuntor199> thêm giải pháp này
<vubuntor199> nó lên 5% thị phần không biết chừng :))
<n0bawk> cũng chẳng có gì, ai cần bảo mình bán dvd cho
<n0bawk> 5k/cái 8 cái là 40k
<n0bawk> sau đó cứ thế xài
<vubuntor199> thế thế giới
<n0bawk> ai ko có thì mang ổ cứng đến copy
<vubuntor199> người ở xa
<n0bawk> có 30G thôi, rồi cứ thế dùng :))
<n0bawk> chả phải lo nghĩ
<n0bawk> xa đã có bưu điện
<vubuntor199> ax
<n0bawk> ai có request thì có người đáp ứng
<vubuntor199> dùng thủ pháp thủ công à :D
<n0bawk> xin thêm 20k tiền ship vậy là 60k :))
<vubuntor199> giờ trần anh và 1 số chỗ bán máy
<vubuntor199> sợ bản quyền
<vubuntor199> mấy laptop bán không kèm win bản quyền
<vubuntor199> cài ubuntu hết
<vubuntor199> 1 giải pháp đón đầu sẽ rất quan trọng
<vubuntor199> để làm 1 phần bộ phận đó
<n0bawk> nói thẳng ra là ubuntu hơi unstable
<vubuntor199> không dùng win lại :D
<vubuntor199> cái đấy công nhận :D
<n0bawk> nên mới cần update lắm thế
<n0bawk> còn với nhu cầu của người bình thường
<vubuntor199> 6 tháng 1 phiên bản
<vubuntor199> binh thường thôi
<vubuntor199> :D
<n0bawk> lại ko có internet, miễn sao cài vào chạy ngon lên vậy là đc rồi
<vubuntor199> nhưng dùng bản ubuntu cũ
<vubuntor199> đã ổn ổn
<vubuntor199> thì nó lười update gói mới cho người dùng lắm
<vubuntor199> kể cả bản mới nhất
<vubuntor199> có khi cũng phải chờ mấy tuần
<vubuntor199> tớ không biết nhưng tớ muốn đẩy % linux lên thật nhanh
<vubuntor199> nó cũng linux đấy
<vubuntor199> tớ dùng android rồi
<vubuntor199> tớ code trên nó đấy
<vubuntor199> và nó có những giải pháp
<vubuntor199> rất xuất sắc
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mọa
<vubuntor199> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> android với linux chả có điểm chung mịa nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngoài cái kernel
<vubuntor199> có chứ
<vubuntor199> nhìn hệ thống phân cấp thư mục
<vubuntor199> mount
<vubuntor199> bằng terminal
<vubuntor199> giống vãi cả ra
<vubuntor199> cũng core là c++ nhé
<vubuntor199> chẳng qua là để đại trà
<vubuntor199> cái nào kh6ong đụng hệ thống
<vubuntor199> nó quất java hết thôi
<vubuntor199> chứ chơi c++ thoải mái
<vubuntor199> code kéo thả nhé
 * Tux|Ubuntu ếu care
<vubuntor199> ide eclipse nhé
<Tux|Ubuntu> cũng chả quan tâm mở rộng người dùng Ubuntu hay linux nên làm gì
<vubuntor199> xuất phát ra
<vubuntor199> mã hóa
<vubuntor199> bảo mật code luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> thằng nào thích thì xài
<Tux|Ubuntu> không thì thôi
 * Tux|Ubuntu ếu quan tâm
<vubuntor199> mỗi lần lên store
<vubuntor199> đếch cần biết update list là gì :D
 * Tux|Ubuntu close window
<vubuntor199> tớ thích ubuntu
<vubuntor199> nhưng tớ sẽ ép ubutnu theo cách của tớ :D
<vubuntor199> không phải nghe theo tư tưởng ubuntu làm gì :D
<vubuntor199> số phận do mình tạo ra :D
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: giống ở chỗ adb shell vào gõ lệnh linux như bình thường :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: =))
<vubuntor199> android cũng chạy máy ảo
<vubuntor199> ubuntu win bình thường nhé
<vubuntor199> phải cái đếch có driver
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor199: mình chả thấy chuyện cậu ép ubuntu theo ý cậu ở chỗ nào
<vubuntor199> nên màn hình 256 màu hết :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì đơn giản ubuntu hay linux
<vubuntor199> ép cho nó cài đặt kiểu offline :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> cho người ta cái quyền đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> cậu làm gì mà chả được
<Tux|Ubuntu> việc gì phải nâng quan điểm thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
<vubuntor199> quảng cáo phải nói quá
<vubuntor199> đó là 1 thủ thuật đơn giản :D
<vubuntor199> và người dùng bình thường
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả liên quan gì đến cuộc tranh luận này
<vubuntor199> không đủ trình để thực hiện quyền công dân đó :D
<vubuntor199> kệ
<vubuntor199> chat cho vui :D
 * Tux|Ubuntu thấy nhảm
<vubuntor199> trước có cái quảng cáo
<vubuntor199> kanguru
<vubuntor199> máy lọc nước hàng đầu việt nam
<vubuntor199> nhảm kinh khủng
<vubuntor199> thế mà giờ thành tập đoàn kanguru rồi :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> hô hô
<vubuntor199> mà đang chat với nobawk
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiểu ca sĩ tụt quần gây xì căng đan hở
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor199> tại cậu nhảy vào đấy thôi :D
 * Tux|Ubuntu chối tai thì nhảy vô
<vubuntor199> bình thường thôi :D
<vubuntor199> cái này không phải khỏa thân
<vubuntor199> không phải mất danh phẩm danh dự
<Tux|Ubuntu> trước giờ nói thật là chưa bao giờ thấy bác tienlbhoc hiểu đúng tinh tần FOSS
<vubuntor199> dại gì không dùng :D
 * Tux|Ubuntu thôi ignore tạm thời
<Tux|Ubuntu> không muốn nghe mấy thứ nhảm nữa
<vubuntor199> linux có nhiều trường phái mà
<vubuntor199> tớ 1 kiểu thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> chém gió vkl
<vubuntor199> mà cái này tớ theo đuổi cũng lâu lâu rồi đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor199: chưa đủ trình để tạo thanh một trường phái linux
<vubuntor199> không chém đâu nhé
<vubuntor199> :D
<vubuntor199> thì ăn theo :D
<vubuntor199> làm free không công
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì dùng từ chuẩn chút đi
<vubuntor199> lại còn đòi ra 1 bản linux riêng
<vubuntor199> để mà chết à
<vubuntor199> người ta còn phải ăn nữa chứ :))
<vubuntor199> làm cái này nhanh
<vubuntor199> 1 vài hôm là xong
<vubuntor199> "1 trường phái"
<vubuntor199> theo nghĩa
<vubuntor199> quy mô nhỏ :))
<vubuntor199> cái này không có emoticon nhỉ
<vubuntor199> hơi chán
<Tux|Ubuntu> thứ lỗi nói thẳng
<vubuntor199> trước có bản gì có cơ mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> "ếu ngửi được"
<vubuntor199> :D
<vubuntor199> thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> đây là irc chat plaintext
<vubuntor199> tớ làm cái này
<vubuntor199> có hại gì hòa bình thế giới đâu :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ yahoo đâu
<vubuntor199> trước hồi lâu lâu vào
<vubuntor199> cái này có mà
 * Tux|Ubuntu ai quan tâm
<n0bawk> thế chắc bạn tienlbhoc đã ko vào đây từ 2 năm nay rồi :))
<vubuntor199> hôm nào offline 12.10 :D
<vubuntor199> giới thiệu giải pháp này
<vubuntor199> cho mọi người hộ tớ nhé :D
<vubuntor199> nói chung để mấy h6om nữa làm ổn ổn
<vubuntor199> lên ubuntu forum
<vubuntor199> xem mấy chú thế giới
<vubuntor199> nhận xét vậy :D
<vubuntor199> nếu cũng thế này thì thôi "D
<vubuntor199> cũng lâu rồi
<vubuntor199> tầm từ hồi bản 9.10 thì phải :D
<vubuntor199> toàn vào forum thôi
<vubuntor199> nghe nói có bác coconut
<vubuntor199> còn không vào forum
<vubuntor199> chỉ lên trên này thôi  :D
<vubuntor442> Xin hỏi có hỗ trợ cho thành viên việt nam không ạ!
<n0bawk> máy bạn bị sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor442: ?
<vubuntor442> Em cài ubuntu 12.04 bằng wubi.
<vubuntor442> Em muốn đăng nhập nhanh nên đã xóa mật khẩu trong phần User account
<n0bawk> then?
<n0bawk> xong rồi ko đăng nhập đc hả
<n0bawk> vubuntor442: nếu bạn muốn ubuntu ko hỏi mật khẩu thì bạn vào phần user & account tích vào chỗ login without pass hay cái gì đó đại loại thế
<vubuntor442> Đăng nhập bình thường, nhưng bây giờ mỗi khi muốn cài thêm chương trình thì nó đòi mật khẩu
<n0bawk> vubuntor442: thì nhập mật khẩu vào
<vubuntor442> mật khẩu em đã xóa rồi
<vubuntor442> đánh cái cũ thì không được
<n0bawk> vubuntor442: thử cứ thế enter xem có vào đc ko
<vubuntor442> không được luôn
<n0bawk> bây h thế này
<n0bawk> vào recovery mode (lúc khởi động)
<n0bawk> chọn drop to root shell
<n0bawk> khi vào shell rồi thì gõ lệnh passwd tên-user
<n0bawk> nhập mật khẩu 2 lần
<vubuntor442> em dùng cách vào recovery mode -> root , mount, passwd user cũng không ăn thua
<n0bawk> vubuntor442: nó báo lỗi hả?
<n0bawk> thế thì có thể phải mount root patition với quyền read/write
<vubuntor442> lỗi: passwd: password unchange
<n0bawk> trước khi gõ lệnh passwd thì đánh lệnh này
<n0bawk> mount -o remount,rw /
<vubuntor442> vâng
<n0bawk> rồi gõ passwd username
<n0bawk> vubuntor442: sau đó vào ubuntu, đừng có xoá mật khẩu như lúc trước, mà tìm chỗ login ko cần mật khẩu, tích vào đó
<n0bawk> -> done
<vubuntor442> để em làm thử,
<vubuntor442> cảm ơn đã hỗ trợ
<vubuntor442> chào nhé,
<vubuntor442> em restart đây
<vubuntor797> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor797> làm sao để ubuntu12.04 truy cập được folder share trên win7 vậy
<vubuntor797> cần phải cài gì trên ubuntu không thế
<n0bawk> vubuntor797: ko cần
<n0bawk> mở nautilus lên
<n0bawk> gõ ctrl + L
<n0bawk> gõ vào cái location bar
<n0bawk> smb://ip-address
<vubuntor797> sao mình thừ mà nó không được
<vubuntor797> bắt nhập pass
<vubuntor797> nhập đi nhập lại nó vẫn chỉ quay ra cái ô để nhập pass vào
<vubuntor092> chào mọi người
<vubuntor092> cho mình hỏi thăm 1 chút về ubuntu được nhé :)
<vubuntor092> có cách nào khởi động ubuntu chỉ với dòng dòng lệnh ko nhỉ
<vubuntor092> tức là mình muốn dùng ubuntu qua terminal chứ ko phải qua desktop enviroment
<_Tux_> vubuntor092: tất nhiên là có
<vubuntor092> bạn tux có thể hướng dẫn mình được ko
<vubuntor092> nhu cầu của 1 mình là 1 server SSH mini phục vụ cho lớp
<vubuntor092> mình dùng OpenSSH qua máy ảo
<vubuntor092> nên muốn tắt môi trường unity của ubuntu 11.04
<_Tux_> dùng openssh qua máy ảo là sao ?
<vubuntor092> tức là trên 1 máy windows
<_Tux_> vubuntor092: vậy thì cài debian
<_Tux_> hoặc ubuntu server ấy
<vubuntor092> debian
<_Tux_> cái đó nó ổn hơn cài ubuntu-desktop
<_Tux_> cài core thì nó chỉ có thêm openssh thôi
<_Tux_> chả có gì nữa
<_Tux_> Snapshot nó lại
<_Tux_> sau đó cho bạn bè quậy
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor092> để mình thử
<vubuntor092> ubuntu-server
<vubuntor092> cảm ơn bạn tux
<vubuntor092> :D
<vubuntor819> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi về vấn đề "web sever"
<vubuntor819> mình muốn lập trình PHP + Mysql
<vubuntor819> thì phải cài đặt những cái đó như thế nào
<vubuntor819> nếu có thể, thì "Cụ tỷ" giúp mình nhá. mình là lính mới. chưa biết nhiều về ubuntu cho lắm
<kid__> .g lampp
<phenny_zombie> kid__: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: apache friends - xampp for linux (at www.apachefriends.org)
<kid__> vubuntor819: =>>>
<vubuntor820> em chào thầy ạ
<vubuntor820> thầy ơi cho em hỏi tí dc không ạ
<kid__> thầy CoconutCrab
<kid__> có em sinh viên hỏi kìa
<vubuntor820> là như thế nay ạ
<vubuntor820> em cai ubuntu trên máy ảo MVwere ạ
<NgoHuy|aloneking> thaafy CoconutCrab ddaau rooif ah
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :D
<vubuntor820> thầy cho em hỏi là em muốn cài cho nó ra cái máy tính thật cơ.nhưng đằn này nó lại ra màn hanh đen xì như DOS đấy ạ
<kid__> vubuntor820: hình như thầy CoconutCrab đang bận
<kid__> cơ mà bạn là zai hay gái mà sao cứ thầy thầy em em ngoan thế
 * kid__ sv cá biệt
<vubuntor820> em là con zai ạ
<vubuntor541> em muốn cài ubuntu mà đọc các bài vẫn ko hiểu j
<vubuntor541> bác nào chỉ dùm em với
<vubuntor541> :((
<vubuntor541> em down ubuntu 12.04 về rồi
<vubuntor541> em ko hiểu boot kiểu j
<kid__> vubuntor541: bạn đọc beginner guide chưa?
<kid__> vubuntor820: okay vậy chờ thầy CoconutCrab  đi:p
<vubuntor541> em đọc rồi ạ
<vubuntor541> em là con gái nên lóng ngóng lắm
<vubuntor820> em cũng đọc rồi ạ
 * kid__ cũng đi đọc lại 
<kid__> !bf
<ubot2`> Factoid 'bf' not found
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor820> nhưng em cài trên máy ảo cơ ạ
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor541: đọc lại phần cài đặt đi bạn
<NgoHuy|aloneking> toàn mấy đứa giả gái vào tìm sự giúp đỡ nhể
<NgoHuy|aloneking> =]]]
<vubuntor820> ai giả
<vubuntor820> em là con trai thật
<NgoHuy|aloneking> anh Tux|Ubuntu có gái tìm an nè =))
<kid__> NgoHuy|aloneking: lão đó đang UT rồi
<NgoHuy|aloneking> UT ??
<vubuntor541> :((
<NgoHuy|aloneking> =]]]]
<vubuntor820> khổ quá nhỉ thầy đâu hết mà toàn thấy chemd jo thế nhỉ
<vubuntor541> em là con gái thật
<kid__> .g UT
<phenny_zombie> kid__: http://www.utexas.edu/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Home | The University of Texas at Austin (at www.utexas.edu)
<kid__> ...
<vubuntor541> em đang cân lắm
<vubuntor541> :((
<vubuntor820> em hỏi thaath àm
<NgoHuy|aloneking> ọc
<kid__> .g ubanterror
<phenny_zombie> kid__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmn_5nWjSZc
<supybot_zombie> Title: Uban terror montage.mpg - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<NgoHuy|aloneking> dân bơm vá học nước ngoài không
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :-s
<vubuntor541> bác nào có nick yahoo cho em add em hỏi xíu thôi
<NgoHuy|aloneking> pm riêng tôi đi, tôi support cho
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :))
<kid__> hơ
<NgoHuy|aloneking> những thứ bạn hỏi đều nằm trong sự kiên nhẫn của bạn
 * kid__ đi méc CoconutCrab 
<_Tux_> vubuntor541: boytrymto@yahoo.com
<NgoHuy|aloneking> bạn khong kiên nhẫn thì thôi
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :P
<vubuntor820> thầy ơi
<kid__> CoconutCrab: thầy
<vubuntor820> em hỏi tẹo thôi ạ
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> gì?
<CoconutCrab> 10h rồi mà còn hỏi
<vubuntor820> hic
<vubuntor820> ban ngày em không có máy tính thực hành jo em mơi có ạ
 * kid__ dự vợ thầy CoconutCrab hôm nay cấm...
 * kid__ bò vô xó
<NgoHuy|aloneking> =))
<_Tux_> dạo này thấy thầy CoconutCrab kêu hên lắm
 * _Tux_ núp bóng thầy CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor820> hix
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<NgoHuy|aloneking> thầy CoconutCrab ơi
<CoconutCrab> bạn là cái bạn hỏi về gõ tiếng việt trên centos hôm trước đấy à?
<NgoHuy|aloneking> học trò thầy vui quá
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :))
<vubuntor820> có thầy nào thật hướng dẫn em dc không ạ
<vubuntor820> vâng ạ
<vubuntor820> hix
<vubuntor541> hỏi nghiêm túc mà các bác đùa ghê quá
<vubuntor541> :((
<CoconutCrab> okay
<_Tux_> ôi được lên làm thầy
 * _Tux_ sướng âm ỉ
<CoconutCrab> download virtualbox về mà cài vào
<CoconutCrab> vmware cái gì
<vubuntor820> hix
<vubuntor820> em muốn hỏi thầy giáo thật cơ/
<NgoHuy|aloneking> http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/downloads/list?can=1&q=ibus-unikey
<supybot_zombie> Title: Downloads - ibus-unikey - Vietnamese IM Engine for ibus - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<vubuntor820> toàn thấy trả lời đi đâu đấy
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<NgoHuy|aloneking> gg 30s
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :|
 * _Tux_ ếu có khiếp sư phạm
<_Tux_> khiếu*
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<NgoHuy|aloneking> bò vào xó nghe thầy CoconutCrab dạy
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :-s
<CoconutCrab> đề tài của bạn là cái gì ấy nhỉ?
 * CoconutCrab đang nóng
<vubuntor820> không biết ai là thầy thât đây
<vubuntor820> hix
<CoconutCrab> chả ai cả
<vubuntor820> thế ai biết họ em vs dc không ạ
 * _Tux_ hóng
<NgoHuy|aloneking> Æ¡
 * CoconutCrab đi uống nước, cả ngày làm việc mệt rồi, giờ nghỉ
<NgoHuy|aloneking> không đọc cái link mình dưa vụ ibus
 * CoconutCrab treo biển away
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :))
<NgoHuy|aloneking> bạn gái kia đâu rồi nhỉ
<NgoHuy|aloneking> không pm ah
<NgoHuy|aloneking> =))
<vubuntor820> em à
<NgoHuy|aloneking> bạn tự nhận là gái đâu
<NgoHuy|aloneking> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor820: đấm bóp cho thầy CoconutCrab kìa
<vubuntor820> ubuntu
<vubuntor541> dạ
<vubuntor541> em đang đọc mà chả hiểu j cả
<vubuntor541> cách dễ nhất thì hiệu suất kém
<vubuntor541> :((
<vubuntor541> cái usb đọc mà chẳng hiểu j cả
<vubuntor820> thôi tự tìm hiểu đi bạn hỏi chẳng dc j đâu.toàn thấy nói đi đâu chứ
 * _Tux_ chả biết có chuyện gì vừa xảy ra
<n0bawk> mạng chậm như rùa
<kid__> n0bawk: fpt mà anh phải nghĩ à:))
<n0bawk> kid__: chưa bao h thấy nó rùa đến thế
<n0bawk> trước cũng rùa nhưng ít nhất lướt web nó còn đi
<n0bawk> h đến cả web cũng chậm
<CoconutCrab> yap
<CoconutCrab> cả VN như rùa
<CoconutCrab> đã thử với VNPT/viettel, nay có fpt confirm
<CoconutCrab> nhưng đêm thì nhanh
<CoconutCrab> toàn 400~500
<CoconutCrab> chắc sắp tăng giá nét
<vubuntor687> ca con
<vubuntor687> canoc
<vubuntor687> ai chi lam sao tao 1 tap tin bang cml di
<vubuntor687> tao thu muc thi biet
<vubuntor687> nhuwng tap tin k biet lam nhu the nao
<vubuntor624> con ban nao online ko nhi ?
<vubuntor624> minh cai ubuntu on window ma gio ko biet cach mo? de lay file tren o? c:
<vubuntor624> ban nao cho y kien voi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-30
<vubuntor156> em tạo ổ Ubuntu Live USB flash disk đến lúc vào thì là cài bằng wubi
<vubuntor156> bác nào hướng dẫn dùm em với
<vubuntor920> xin cac ban chi giup
<vubuntor920> minh dang cấu hình samba và openldap tren ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor920> Đến phần vào thư mục /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools/để tìm file configure.pl.gz nhưng ko thấy
<vubuntor920> các bạn nào biết chỉ giúp mình vấn đề này
<C4NoC> cái smbldap-tool cài ở đâu?
<C4NoC> trong repo?
<C4NoC> vào coi nó có file kia ko
<C4NoC> để ở chỗ nào
<C4NoC> đọc theo tài liệu cũ viết ko đúng hẳn đâu
<vubuntor920> Mình cài theo hướng dẫn trên trang ubuntu.com dòng lệnh này sudo apt-get install samba samba-doc smbldap-tools
<vubuntor920> trên bản 11.10 thì có
<C4NoC> man dpkg
<C4NoC> coi cái lệnh list file của package là gì
<C4NoC> đi soi cai smbldap-tools xem nó để ở đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> dpkg -L
<vubuntor920> mình gõ dpkg -l thì nó liệt kê rất nhiều gói trong đó co smbldap-tools  0.9.7-1ubuntu1 Scripts to manage Unix and Samba accounts st
<C4NoC> -L
<C4NoC> chứ ko phải -l
<C4NoC> đọc cho kĩ dùm cái
<vubuntor920> nó báo là dpkg-query: error: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> -L smbldap-tools
<C4NoC> man dpkg
<C4NoC> đọc cái đấy đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: :))
<vubuntor920> uhm
<vubuntor920> nó hiện ra nhiều chỗ chứa lắm
<vubuntor920> bạn muốn xem chỗ nào?
<C4NoC> thì coi cái file kia ở đâu
<vubuntor920> oh
<Tux|Ubuntu> "bạn muốn xem chỗ nào"
<Tux|Ubuntu> mọa đang giải quyết vấn đề thì nên hỏi là "mình cần xem chỗ nào" mới phải chứ?
<vubuntor920> uhm
<vubuntor920> nhưng bạn ơi mình tìm mãi ko thấy file configure.pl.gz
<vubuntor920> nếu ko có bây giờ mình có cài thêm dc ko?
<C4NoC> vubuntor920: lên kiếm source của nó
<C4NoC> coi có file đó ko
<C4NoC> ko thì bỏ qua luôn đi
<C4NoC> đi vào config tay cho lẹ
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: đang làm theo hướng dẫn mà
<C4NoC> ko có thì vứt cái hướng dẫn đi
<C4NoC> :3
 * Tux|Ubuntu người ta mà hiểu thì đã chẳng làm máy móc theo tut rồi
<C4NoC> vào /etc/smbldap-tools coi có file nào ko
<C4NoC> vào đó sửa luôn
<C4NoC> nhanh gọn
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: thằng ở cty cũ mình làm mãi theo tut ếu được vì cứ nó chạy gì mình chạy lấy hô hô :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> mua cả RHEL rồi kìa :))
<C4NoC>  ờ
<favadi> đâu, ai có RHEL?
<vubuntor674> Em đang sử dụng Kubuntu 12.04. Em tạo shortcut các programs trên desktop, set wallpaper, config dns = cách sửa file resolv.conf  xong nhưng khi restart lại thì mất hết. Anh có thể hướng dẫn em cách fix đc không?
<bulubuloaVN> teeworlds kênh nào nhỉ
<vubuntor583> cac bac Æ¡i
<vubuntor583> giúp em với
<vubuntor583> sau khi cài ubuntu 12.04 vào
<vubuntor583> mỗi khi mở máy
<vubuntor583> em ko đc chọn vào win7
<vubuntor583> mà cứ nhảy sang ubuntu
<vubuntor583> luôn
<vubuntor583> :((
<kid__naruto> vubuntor583: bạn cài ubuntu như nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__naruto: có ếu đâu
<kid__naruto> có 1 cái lens kiểu vậy
 * kid__naruto cài rồi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__naruto: cho xin cái tên coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor531> Sau khi cài ubuntu bàn phím lap của em gõ rất chậm
<vubuntor531> Ấn lâu mới đc 1 chữ cái
<vubuntor531> Bác nào chỉ hộ em với
<Tux|Ubuntu> Gõ rất chậm ở ứng dụng nào ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-31
<vubuntor921> Cần trợ giúp về máy in LBP,
<vubuntor921> có ai không?
<dynamo> part
<dynamo> dau xanh rau ma cai irssi tren win
<vubuntor258> ai huong dan cai ibus hay phan mem tieng viet tren unbutu di
<vubuntor258> lam theo het cac buoc huong dan roi
<vubuntor258> nhung ma k duoc
<vubuntor258> :(
<vubuntor218> ̀̀̀̉̉̃̃́co ai giup minh cai nay voi a
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor218> cai ban phim cua minh cai hien gio la Vienamese
<vubuntor218> co nghia la danh so ăâêồ̉
<vubuntor218> la no se nhu the nay
<vubuntor218> gio minh muon danh tieng viet
<vubuntor218> nhu bih thuong
<kid__> à
<vubuntor218> thi lam sao
<kid__> ý bạn là 1234
<vubuntor218> uh
<kid__> nó ra chữ hả
<vubuntor218> dung roi ah
<kid__> cái này là do để kiểu gõ
<kid__> chọn kiểu telex là được?
<vubuntor218> uh
<vubuntor218> nhung minh muon go tieng viet
<vubuntor218> cai ibus
<vubuntor218> x-unikey roi
<kid__> okay
<vubuntor218> ma k sao duoc
<kid__> vậy gọi nó ra chưa?
<vubuntor218> goi no ra ca bang giao dien do hoa
<vubuntor218> ca bang leng
<kid__> thử ctrl + space đi
<kid__> xem nó có chưa?
<vubuntor218> chuwa cos banj oi
<vubuntor218> :(
<vubuntor218> minh cai theo nhu tren huong dan roi
<Dynamo> cái này là cả keyboard style nữa đó
<vubuntor218> k biet no loi cho nao
<vubuntor218> gio minh phai lam sao nhi
<kid__> ấn phím window rồi gọi ibus?
<vubuntor218> oki
<vubuntor218> vaan nhu vay
<vubuntor218> k co gi khac
<vubuntor218> ibus van hien len trong muc tim kiem
<vubuntor218> nhung nhan vao do k co hien tuowng gi ca
<Dynamo> thử nhấn phím windows -> gõ keyboard, hiện lên cái bảng
<kid__> okay
<Dynamo> bảng đó có cái chữ Vietnamese không
<vubuntor218> bang nao ban Dynamo
<vubuntor218> ?
<Dynamo> gõ keyboard, nhấn vào cái Keyboard Input ấy
<Dynamo> "Bố trí bàn phím"
<vubuntor218> Keyboard Input
<Dynamo> uhm
<vubuntor218> chon the input mentod
<kid_tired> phần input method có unikey chưa?
<vubuntor218> khong co tieng viet
<vubuntor218> chua ban ah
<vubuntor218> select input mentho
<kid_tired> Vietnamese-unikey ý
<vubuntor218> chi cho moi china thoi
<kid_tired> yup
<kid_tired> chọn vietnam đi
<vubuntor218> chua ban oi
<vubuntor218> hihi
<vubuntor218> chua co
<vubuntor218> lay gi chon
<vubuntor218> ^^
<kid_tired> click vào select an input method
<kid_tired> chọn vietnam
<kid_tired> sao đó ấn add vô là được
<vubuntor218> khong co vietnam de chon ban ah
<vubuntor218> chi co moi china thoi
<kid_tired> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<Geek|google> khởi động lại ibus đi
<supybot_zombie`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Geek|google> thấy cái biểu tượng bàn phím ở thanh trên cùng không
<vubuntor218> co ban ah
<Geek|google> nhấn vô đó, chọn restart
<vubuntor218> roi sao nua ban
<Geek|google> rồi mở lại cái select input method
<Geek|google> làm tiếp tục như của kid_tired ấy
<kid_tired> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<kid_tired> =>>
<kid_tired> cơ mà mình nhìn cái ảnh đó loạn quá=))
<vubuntor218> hic hic co ai ranh cho minh xin cai yahoo minh chup anh gui cho cac ban roi cac ban giup minh voi
<kid_tired> !img
<ubot2`> Factoid 'img' not found
<vubuntor218> minh noi the nay khong dung nhu cac ban hoi
<kid_tired> !imgur
<ubot2`> Factoid 'imgur' not found
<kid_tired> !fsck
<ubot2`> Factoid 'fsck' not found
<kid_tired> !image
<ubot2`> Factoid 'image' not found
<Geek|google> không có image =))
<vubuntor218> ??
<kid_tired> hình như có mà@@
<kid_tired> !images
<ubot2`> Factoid 'images' not found
<Geek|google> bạn cứ up ảnh ên một host nào đó đi
<vubuntor218> co
<kid_tired> !up
<Geek|google> rồi dán link vô đây
<ubot2`> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<Geek|google> fsck
<vubuntor218> oki ah
<kid_tired> !up | vubuntor218
<ubot2`> vubuntor218: please see above
<kid_tired> cái ibus-unikey lúc đầu có cần install không nhỉ
<kid_tired> hay có sẵn?
<Geek|google> cần install
<kid_tired> vubuntor218: install chÆ°a?
<vubuntor218> roi ban oi
<vubuntor218> minh lam theo ca cau lenh
<vubuntor218> ca theo giao dien do hoa
<kid_tired> cho xin cái screenshot coi
<vubuntor218> cho minh ti
<vubuntor218> minh up len cho cac ban nhe
<vubuntor218> http://imgur.com/vCYiq,4KbtN,vo2NF
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor218> http://imgur.com/vCYiq,4KbtN,vo2NF#1
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor218> http://imgur.com/vCYiq,4KbtN,vo2NF#2
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor218> cai hinh thu ê
<vubuntor218> la minh cai cai ibus no moi bat remove dung k ah
<vubuntor218> con cai hinh thu hai k co tieng viet chomih chon
<vubuntor218> hinh thu nhat mih goi ibus co mat no nhug an vao no k duoc
<vubuntor218> gio minh lam sao ha cac ban oi
<kid_tired> chờ mình tẹo
<vubuntor218> ok ah
<kid_tired> lâu không sờ vào cái này
<kid_tired> quên rồi
<vubuntor218> ^_^
<kid_tired> à
<kid_tired> ấn window
<kid_tired> gõ language support
<vubuntor218> ok ah
<vubuntor218> no bat minh cai dat cai gi ay
<kid_tired> ừ
<vubuntor218> dang chay ban ah
<kid_tired> nó bắt cài cái gì
<kid_tired> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<kid_tired> cái cột ảnh ở giữa
<vubuntor218> no dang chay
<vubuntor218> cho minh ti ah
<vubuntor218> no dang downloading libreoffice help eb-gb
<vubuntor218> hoi lau 1 chut
<kid_tired> sudo apt-get update
<kid_tired> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<kid_tired> vubuntor218: tí gõ 2 lệnh này nhé
<vubuntor218> download xong moi cai duoc ha ban]
<vubuntor218> ?
<kid_tired> ừ
<kid_tired> còn lâu không
<kid_tired> bình thường là vất cho cái !ibus-unikey rồi bắt vubuntor218 đọc đó
<kid_tired> cơ mà hôm nay thấy mình rảnh vãi=))
<vubuntor218> moi duoc 1/3 ban ah
<vubuntor218> hi hi minh lam het theo may cai huong dan do roi
<vubuntor218> ^^
<vubuntor218> cam on ban nhe
<kid_tired> vubuntor218: chưa đọc hết đâu:)
<Geek|ruabat> cài gig mà thêm cả nền tiếng Việt vậy
<Geek|ruabat> :3
<Geek|ruabat> chắc là chưa cài ibus-unikey
<kid_tired> Dynamo: yup
<kid_tired> chưa đọc hết guild mà
<vubuntor218> chac hom minh cai unbutu
<vubuntor218> thay co doan dowload gi do
<vubuntor218> cho lau qua
<vubuntor218> nen minh ngat mang
<vubuntor218> cho no tu bo qua
<Dynamo> hông, cái đó là upgrade thôi
<vubuntor218> cho ca tieng ma cha xong
<vubuntor218> http://imgur.com/Pm7Jj
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor218> cai nay ne cac ban
<kid_tired> Dynamo: cancel đi chắc không sao nhỉ:D
<Dynamo> chả sao
<vubuntor218> ^_^
<vubuntor218> vay can nhe cac ban
<kid_tired> vubuntor218: ờ thế cancel đi rồi gõ 2 lệnh kia
<vubuntor218> ?
<vubuntor218> the luc nay ban noi minh vao do lam gi ay nhi
<vubuntor218> minh cancel la no mat tieu luon
<kid_tired> xem cái link ảnh hướng dẫn  ý
<kid_tired> ờ
<kid_tired> kệ đi
<vubuntor218> k vao de cai duoc nhu cai hinh ban up len cho minh
<kid_tired> gõ 2 lệnh kia
<vubuntor218> :(
<vubuntor218> uh
<vubuntor218> dang update
<kid_tired> Dynamo: cũng đi rửa bát=)))))
<vubuntor218> xong roi ba noi
<vubuntor218> xong roi ban oi
<vubuntor218> tinfh hinhf laf k cos gif thay dooir
<vubuntor218> http://imgur.com/D5faP
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor218> ai ranh giup minh voi nao
<vubuntor218> http://imgur.com/L3mIY
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<kid__busy> vubuntor218: gõ 2 lệnh kia chưa?
<vubuntor218> roi ban oi
<kid__busy> giờ vào phần input method xem có vietnam chưa?
<vubuntor218> hic
<vubuntor218> chua
<vubuntor218> :(
<vubuntor218> khong co gi thay doi
<kid__busy> nhấn vào cái keyboard đó
<kid__busy> chọn restart coi
<vubuntor218> hinh nhu la phan cai
<vubuntor218> minh thieu cai gi ay
<vubuntor218> ban xem 2 cai anh minh moi up len nhe
<vubuntor218> cu vao lang sup la no bao nhu vay
<vubuntor218> k co vietam de chon moi dau chu
<vubuntor218> :((\
<Dynamo> bạn chụp ảnh cái lúc bạn gõ lệnh trên xem nào
<vubuntor218> quai nhi
<vubuntor218> gio go lenhh no bao loi la sao
<Dynamo> gõ lệnh sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<Dynamo> rồi gõ password vào (gõ liên tục vì nó không hiện pass lên
<Dynamo> rồi chụp ảnh vào đây xem nào
<vubuntor218> http://imgur.com/bjzXf
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor677> xin chao, cho minh hoi may dung ubuntu co noi mang lan voi may dung winxp k
<Dynamo> vubuntor677 nối mạng được bạn
<vubuntor677> share dc may in k ban
<Dynamo> được bạn ạ
<Dynamo> vubuntor218: thế này nha
<vubuntor218> ban noi di ah
<vubuntor677> ok, cam on ban. minh rat muon dung thu ubuntu nhung so kho khan cong viec nen chua dam dung
<Dynamo> bạn reset máy
<Dynamo> rồi làm lại từ đầu
<Dynamo> vì ibus-unikey chưa được caì
<vubuntor218> minh thu roi
<Dynamo> nó bị khóa không cho cài
<vubuntor218> ?
<Dynamo> thử lệnh này nhé
<Dynamo> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Dynamo> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey tiếp xem
<kid__busy> chắc cái thằng language support kia vẫn còn
<vubuntor218> van loi ban ah
<vubuntor218> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dynamo> rm -rf var/lib/dpkg/lock nữa
<NgoHuy> sudo killall dpkg && rm /var/lib/apt/list/lock
<NgoHuy> không cần rm cái kia nữa
<vubuntor218> gio minh lam theo ngohuy hay la dynanmo/
<vubuntor218> ngohuy :dpkg: no process found
<Dynamo> dzậy làm theo mình đó
<NgoHuy> không có dpkg cái gì đang xài nó ta
<NgoHuy> =))
<NgoHuy> kệ
<NgoHuy> làm theo anh Dynamo đi bạn
<NgoHuy> :3
<vubuntor218> gio minh go 2 lenh cua nhe dynamo nhe
<Dynamo> uhm
<vubuntor218> http://imgur.com/3MpQO
<supybot_zombie`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor218> dynamo
<Dynamo> á hự
<vubuntor218> ??
<Tux|Ubuntu> Có ai chơi UT hem nào
<Dynamo> khổ nhỉ, bạn miêu tả chỗ nào sai roài
<vubuntor218> sai cho nao ban
<vubuntor218> ?
<vubuntor218> minh up anh len het roi do
<vubuntor218> :(
<Dynamo> biết xài Remina, TeamViewer hay cái gì đại loại thế không
<vubuntor218> co ban
<vubuntor218> ban dang bung ban bao nhieu de minh tai
<vubuntor218> teamviewer ay
<Dynamo> từ từ, để coi mạng mình có tải được không đã #
<vubuntor218> ^_^
<vubuntor218> hic the sao ma thong mang voi ming duoc
<Dynamo> rất tiếc là hông được :3
<vubuntor218> hic
<vubuntor218> chan nhi
<vubuntor218> co ai giup minh qua teamviewer voi
<vubuntor218> :((
<Dynamo> bạn restart lại ibus như mình nói lúc trước đi
<kid__busy> chưa upgrade là sao ta
<Dynamo> cần giề upgrade đâu
<vubuntor218> cam on dynamo nhieu nhe
<vubuntor218> gio minh phai off da
<vubuntor218> hic hic
<Dynamo> hông có giề
<Dynamo> hề hề
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ai chơi UrbanTerror hem
<Tux|Ubuntu> VHNgoc: mọa
<Tux|Ubuntu> lag lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> bao quả mình thay đạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó làm động tác rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> đạn vẫn 0
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi bắn rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> nghe tiếng súng
<Tux|Ubuntu> đạn không ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<VHNgoc> :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> ghét vãi
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng mấy cái bình thường không thấy rõ
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng HK69 mới biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
 * VHNgoc fps cao, ping thấp
 * VHNgoc không quan tâm
<VHNgoc> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> VHNgoc: thì thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình toàn 150 ping
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> VHNgoc: đang nghĩ là tại sao bị vụ đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> bắn thế này ức chế vãi
<VHNgoc> đề nghị coi lại máy và mạng mẽo
 * VHNgoc lâu lâu không nhúc nhích được
<Tux|Ubuntu> VHNgoc: server thì của netnam mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> đường truyền trong nước thì okie
<VHNgoc> :-/
<VHNgoc> thấy ping của mọi người đều bình thường trừ Tux|Ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> Vấn đề ở chỗ đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> chơi bên Server nước ngoài
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn ít bị hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<VHNgoc> :/
<Tux|Ubuntu> quên tắt torrent
<Tux|Ubuntu> trên NAS
<Tux|Ubuntu> up có 70KB/s
<VHNgoc> mèn
<Tux|Ubuntu> seed hết mịa 50KB/s rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> bố khỉ
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
 * VHNgoc đá đá Tux|Ubuntu 
<VHNgoc> thế mà còn kêu la
<Tux|Ubuntu> VHNgoc: mình cũng ếu nhớ ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì mình thường h này nó drop xuống còn có 5 hay 10KB/s mà
<VHNgoc> :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> Để làm remainer
<Tux|Ubuntu> lúc nào đánh UT
<Tux|Ubuntu> tắt torrent hehe
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-01
<vubuntor270> MINH MUON CO DIA~ CAI` LINUX UBUNTU NTN?
<vubuntor190> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor190> cho mình hỏi có bạn nào cài Ubuntu 12.04.1 chưa?
<vubuntor190> mình có download bản 12.04.1 tại http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<vubuntor190> đã checksum ok
<vubuntor190> tạo live usb bằng cả Unetbootin và USB creator nhưng khi boot thử đều không vào được
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-02
<vubuntor800> hi, mình đang định chuyển qua ubutu, nhưng ko bit trên ubutu có phần mềm nào thay thế Visual Studio để lập trình ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor334> Mình không edit đc .conkyrc
<vubuntor334> sau khi sửa xong thì không lưu lại được
<vubuntor334> mình cài conky lửa nhưng ko sửa được .conkyrc
<vubuntor932> moi nguoi oi cho minh hoi lam the nao de go tieng viet tren ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor186> xin hoi lenh nay co tac dung gi vay? sudo blockdev --setro /dev/sdb1
<vubuntor186> minh chua hieu lenh blockdev mong cac ban chi giup
<hello2006> Bạn gõ bloackdev --help
<hello2006> sẽ thấy tham số --setro có nghĩa là set read-only
<C4NoC> :-/
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-26
<kid__> Cua: ping
<Cua> kid__: guuuu?
<kid__> sn nào gợi ý cho /me cái tool nào nhận dạng chữ viết tay ngon ngon với
<Cua> nâu cờ lu
<Cua> :3
<kid__> :/
<Cua> google thôi chứ mình có đụng món này bao giờ đâu
<Cua> mà nó nhận dạng lởm lắm
<kid__> yup
<kid__> sai số là bình thường
<kid__> vấn đề là bao nhiêu
<Cua> rất nhiều
<kid__> thế nếu chỉ nhận dạng số viết tay
<Cua> với chữ của mình chẳng hạn
<Cua> số thì chắc dễ
<kid__> cái vietocr có được không sn
<Cua> có dùng bao giờ đâu mà biết
<Cua> :|
<kid__> ==
 * kid__ chọt _Tux_  n0bawk 
<n0bawk> cos cai' gi` opensource
<n0bawk> quen beng' ten roi`
<n0bawk> kid__: mà nói chung cho tiếng việt thfi chắc cũng chả ngon đâu
<n0bawk> vì ko có mấy thằng đầu to nghiên cứu :P
<kid__> n0bawk: vietocr hả sn
<kid__> hình như là chỉ có số liệu thôi
<n0bawk> kid__: text serax gì gì đó chả nhớ viết thế nào
<n0bawk> kid__: đại loại là dạy nó, sau đó nó học rồi nhận diện
<n0bawk> nhưng ko đơn giản
<_Tux_> kid__: ?
<_Tux_> kid__: https://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/
<_Tux_> kid__: làm ở đâu
<_Tux_> mà dụng đến OCR vậy
<_Tux_> cái VietOCR nó cũng chỉ dùng cái engine kia thôi
<_Tux_> kid__: dùng ABBYY Fine Reader ấy
<kid__> _Tux_: có ông anh hỏi /me cái vấn đề này thôi
<_Tux_> nó nhận dạng tốt hơn
<_Tux_> kid__: dùng OCR để nhận dạng văn bản hành chính?
<_Tux_> chữ viết tay thì hên xui lắm
<kid__> chắc kiểu 1 tài liệu thống kê dữ liệu số
<kid__> số là chính thì phải
<_Tux_> kid__: thế xài FineReader đi
<kid__> ok
<kid__> đang search cái đó xem thế nào
<kid__> _Tux_: thanks
<n0bawk> à tesseract
<n0bawk> nghe nhiều mà ếu nhớ tên :))
<n0bawk> kid__: túmlại là dởm
<n0bawk> ko ngon như eng đâu
<kid__> oki
 * kid__ về nhai cơm
<kid__> thanks các sn
<vubuntor720> alo co ai o day khong a cho e hoi mot chut
<khanhpt> ?
<vubuntor720> may cua e dang dugn ubuntu 12.4
<vubuntor720> usb van cam binh thuong nhung khi dung dau doc the de doc the nho thi kong duoc
<vubuntor720> e da gg nhugn khogn thay co phan nao giai thich loi nay
<vubuntor720> dmesg | tail -30 [ 8207.221028] scsi 12:0:0:0: [sdb] killing request [ 8207.221076] scsi 12:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code [ 8207.221086] scsi 12:0:0:0: [sdb]   [ 8207.221094] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK [ 8207.221102] scsi 12:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB:  [ 8207.221108] Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 [ 8207.221133] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0 [ 8207.221142] Buffer I/O error on device s
<vubuntor720> gnoud@gnoud-N150-N210-N220:/$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xd937cf59     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *          63    474141
<Cua> driver lụi
<Cua> windows đọc được không?
<Cua> nếu được thì là driver lụi
<Cua> còn nếu không thì chắc cái đầu đọc tèo rồi
<vubuntor720> window doc bt ma luc dung lenh nay dmesg | tail -30 thi co thay dong nay [ 8216.137260] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk [ 8216.162279] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] 3909632 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 GB/1.86 GiB)
<Cua> thế thì driver dở hơi rồi
<Cua> chịu thua thôi
<vubuntor720> cho e hỏi thêm một vấn đề nữa
<vubuntor720> e muốn kết nối máy với con galaxy tab mà không được
<vubuntor720> đã dùng thử với go-mtpfs nhưng không được
<vubuntor720> kể cả hướng dẫn sử dung gmtp e cũng làm rồi đều không được
<vubuntor720> muốn cop ít nhạc qua máy mà không dược chả nhẽ quay lại win hic
<vubuntor720> thôi chào các anh e đi ăn cơm
 * Cua dùng ubuntu mặc định cắm vào thấy chạy
<Cua> :b
<convoi> đông vui quá
<convoi> nhậu thôi các bạn
<vubuntor788> Các bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor788> sau khi cài xong Ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor788> thì ổ đĩa mình cài biến mất
<vubuntor788> thậm trí muốn unintall cũng không tìm thấy ubuntu ở đâu
<vubuntor788> vào trong disk manager vẫn tìm thấy ổ nhưng trong tình trạng lỗi
<_Tux_> vubuntor788: nói chung là bạn làm sai
<_Tux_> và tạm biệt dữ liệu ở ổ đấy đi nhá
<vubuntor788> Mình cài theo hướng dẫn trên này mà
<vubuntor788> mình đã chia nguyên 1 phần vùng ổ cho nó rồi
<vubuntor788> không hề là sai 1 bước nào
<vubuntor788> cài đặt diễn ra rất bình thường
<_Tux_> vubuntor788: thế thì windows nó không nhìn được ổ là đúng rồi
<_Tux_> mà Ubuntu là hệ điều hành
<_Tux_> có phải phần mềm đâu mà kêu uninstall?
<vubuntor788> à
<vubuntor788> nhưng mà ko nhìn dc ổ
<vubuntor788> restart lại cũng ko hiện lên lựa chọn vào ubuntu
<vubuntor788> mà vào trực tiếp win luôn
<vubuntor788> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HlZva2n9y2c/UhtizKvIiTI/AAAAAAAABA4/fRnVDbUPQEw/w936-h585-no/Untitled.png
<vubuntor788> đây là hình chụp màn hình của mình
<vubuntor788> lúc mình dùng wubi để cài
<vubuntor788> thì vào được ubuntu bình thường
 * _Tux_ mình chả thấy phân vùng Ubuntu quái nào hết
<vubuntor788> nhưng không thể nhận dc wifi
<vubuntor788> đúng rồi đấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor788: wubi thì nó phải chạy với quyền administrator
<vubuntor788> vì cái ổ đó bị biến mất rồi
<_Tux_> nó dùng bcdedit để sửa bootloader của Windows
<vubuntor788> trong disk manager
<vubuntor788> bạn có thấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor788: bạn không cài Ubuntu
<_Tux_> hết
<vubuntor788> 1 phần vùng nằm giữa ổ C và E ko
<_Tux_> cài qua Wubi nó chả ảnh hưởng gì tới disk hết
<vubuntor788> chính nó đấy
<_Tux_> À
<_Tux_> ccó cục 50G
<_Tux_> mà cài Wubi
<vubuntor788> đúng rồi
<_Tux_> thì sao phải cắt HDD ra làm gì?
<vubuntor788> không
<vubuntor788> trước cài wubi
<vubuntor788> vào ubuntu
<_Tux_> clgt?
<vubuntor788> mình ko thể conect mạng dc
<vubuntor788> dùng đủ mọi cách có thể tìm trên google không thành công
<vubuntor788> mình cài lại bằng cd
<vubuntor788> và nó biến mất
<_Tux_> túm lại
<_Tux_> bạn cài thẳng vào HDD
<_Tux_> hay cài bằng wubi?
<vubuntor788> cài thẳng vào HDD
<_Tux_> thế giờ bạn muốn hỏi gì?
<vubuntor788> làm theo hướng dẫn trên trang này mà
<vubuntor788> mình muốn hỏi tại sao
<vubuntor788> lại bị lỗi như vậy
<vubuntor788> khi mình cài bản 12.04 lts trên trang chủ của ubuntu
<vubuntor788> làm theo hướng dẫn trên trang ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor788> nhưng vẫn bị lỗi như vậy
<vubuntor788> có cách nào giải quyết không
<_Tux_> lỗi này là lỗi gì?
<_Tux_> grub2 nó chưa được cài vào MBR
<_Tux_> thì nó sao boot được vào Ubuntu
<vubuntor788> là sao
<vubuntor788> bạn nói rõ giúp mình
<vubuntor788> mình mới động vào cái này lần đầu
<vubuntor788> nên chưa hiểu lắm
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<_Tux_> vubuntor788: fix grub đi đã
<vubuntor788> ok
<vubuntor788> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor788> để mình xem lại
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-27
<vubuntor532> cho tớ hỏi 1 câu ko liên quan
<SoloCrab> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor532> registry được viết bằng gì vậy?
<SoloCrab> của windows huh?
<vubuntor532> ừm
<SoloCrab> C++
<vubuntor532> thks bạn nhé
<vubuntor532> tính add thêm vài chương trình vô chuột phải :D
<SoloCrab> okay
 * SoloCrab đi ngủ trưa
<vubuntor466> các anh cho em hỏi, thầy em có đặt 1 câu hỏi cho sinh viên trả lời là tại sao command interpreter thường tách biệt với nhân hệ điều hành. Anh chị nào rành về phần này thì trả lời giúp em với em xin cảm ơn rất nhiều
<Cua> tự hỏi là tại sao nó phải dính ấy
<Stanley00> câu hỏi chuối vãi,
<Stanley00> cơ mà like mạng câu trả lời của sn Cua! =))
 * Cua bò bò
<vubuntor466> @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor466: thế bạn dùng linux được lâu chưa?
<Stanley00> theo ngu kiến của /me thì càng ít thứ trong kernel thì càng đỡ phải lo chuyện bảo mật, bug biết linh tinh, cái nào tách ra được thì tách, đàng nào thì kernel cũng  chẳng có nghĩa vụ tương tác trực tiếp với người dùng cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor466: sao người ta không tích hợp hết các thứ thành một cục tên là OS
<_Tux_> phân ra GUI
<_Tux_> CLI làm gì :3
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-28
<vubuntor439> Em dùng acer v5 473 thì cài ubuntu phiên bản nào đc em đã thử v 13 mà màn hình nó cứ đen thui
<vubuntor439> Em dùng acer v5 473 thì cài ubuntu phiên bản nào đc em đã thử v 13 mà màn hình nó cứ đen thui
<vubuntor439> Em dùng acer v5 473 thì cài ubuntu phiên bản nào đc em đã thử v 13 mà màn hình nó cứ đen thui
<Stanley00> vubuntor439: làm chi mà gõ tới 3 dòng thế? 1 lần là mọi người thấy rồi :-ss
<Stanley00> bạn dùng bản 13.04 là chuẩn rồi, đã checksum file iso chưa? bạn thử boot với option nomodeset chưa?
<Stanley00> !nomodeset
<ubot2`> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<vubuntor139> Hi everybody
<vubuntor139> Mình đang xây dựng openldap + samba PDC
<vubuntor139> bạn nào biết xin trợ giúp
<n0bawk> thì cứ thée mà xây thôi :))
<n0bawk> cũng ko đơn giản lắm :))
<vubuntor139> I cannot generate the proper hash!
<vubuntor139> smbldap-populate
<vubuntor139> đã làm đến bước này
<vubuntor139> nhưng ko có đc
<vubuntor139> bạn nào có tài liệu
<vubuntor139> trang web
<vubuntor139> xin trợ giúp mình
<n0bawk> http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_13.04&p=ldap&f=1
<vubuntor139> có
<vubuntor139> mình đang làm theo nó đo
<vubuntor139> nhưng ko đc
<vubuntor139> lỗi mất đoạn cuối cùng
<vubuntor139> smbldap-populate
<n0bawk> ko đc thì nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor139> "I cannot generate the proper hash!"
<vubuntor139> khi minh chay lenh
<vubuntor139> smbldap-populate
<n0bawk> distro nào?
<vubuntor139> cent 6.3
<vubuntor139> smbldap-populate
<vubuntor139> 2.6.32-358.14.1.el6.x86_64
<vubuntor139> CentOS release 6.4 (Final)
<vubuntor139> xin loi 6.4
<vubuntor139> sau khi minh update
<vubuntor139> không hiểu lỗi này là lỗi gì nữa
<vubuntor139> có cần thiết mình chay lại perl này ko nhỉ
<vubuntor139> perl /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools-*/configure.pl
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: ldap chạy chưa?
<vubuntor139> minh se co thu lai 1 lan nua
<vubuntor139> roi
<vubuntor139> status running
<vubuntor139> .....
<n0bawk> ldapsearch có ra cáigì ko :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: thế xem lại config đúng chưa
<n0bawk> phải config đúng cái password cho smbldap
<vubuntor139> roi ma
<vubuntor139> minh chay slappasswd xong
<vubuntor139> copy vao chuan ma
<vubuntor139> chinh xac luon thi moi tao thanh cong cac dc
<n0bawk> còn samba id?
<n0bawk> túm lại là xem lại các thông tin cấu hình ldap, và các thông tin này trong smbldap có khớp chưa
<vubuntor139> ok
<n0bawk> đạc biệt là cái samba id
<vubuntor139> minh chay lai lan nua
<n0bawk> sau đó chạy lại
<vubuntor139> lan nay ko thong bao loi nua
<vubuntor139> hinh nhu duoc roi
<vubuntor139> 1phut cho minh lam tiep
<vubuntor139> xem no the nao
<n0bawk> mấy cái dc,ou phải khớp với cái đã đièen trong ldap
<n0bawk> chứ ko phải cứ enter như thằng kia nói đâu
<vubuntor139> ok
<vubuntor139> Minh lam y chang
<vubuntor139> vi chua hieu....
<vubuntor139> ko the hieu noi
<vubuntor139> no tao cai thang user : domain-admin
<vubuntor139> o buoc nao nhi
<vubuntor139> minh lam theo y chang
<vubuntor139> nhung den cuoi cung
<vubuntor139> thi lai ko dung thang nay
<vubuntor139> de login dc
<vubuntor139> smbldap-useradd -am -g domain-admin domain-admin
<vubuntor139> cai nay la chi chi tao pass cho ldap thoi
<vubuntor139> dung ko
<vubuntor139> ?
<vubuntor139> co the login bang cai nay ko
<vubuntor139> hay pai : useradd no
<vubuntor139> ?
<vubuntor139> Nobody help me !?
<vubuntor139> ae cho hoi voi
<vubuntor139> cai dat openldap samba pdc
<vubuntor139> thi luc user login
<vubuntor139> co phai add cai ten may tinh login do vao ko
<vubuntor139> hay ten may la the nao cung duoc
<vubuntor139> ko can phai dang ky
<vubuntor139> ?
<vubuntor139> computer name !????
<_Tux_> thấy vubuntor139 kêu oai oái
<_Tux_> :sosad:
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: chạy đc chưa?
<n0bawk> chạy đc rồi thì tính tiếp
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> hàng làm ra tiền nó phải khó khó tí
<n0bawk> chứ dễ ai cũng làm ra tiền hết à Hí hí
<n0bawk> vubuntor139: sau khi làm xong,phải set máy sang chée độ authentication dùng ldap
<n0bawk> cái gì sẽ dùng ldap, start service v.v....
<n0bawk> túm lại là cont iếp phần cấu hình ldap client :))
<vubuntor139> chay dc roi
<vubuntor139> nhung user chua login dc
<vubuntor139> su dung win xp de login ( do phai change ai regedit....)
<vubuntor139> nhung van chua login dc
<vubuntor139> Access is denied
<vubuntor139> dau het roi ta
<convoi> Cua ơi cho Voi lên với
<Cua> ?
<vubuntor032> chào mọi người,mình đang dùng vaio s,mình cài ubuntu 13.04 ko đc
<vubuntor032> nhờ mọi người giúp mình
<Cua> ?
<vubuntor032> còn bạn nào ở đó ko
<Cua> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor032> mình đang dùng vaio s,mình cài ubuntu 13.04 ko đc
<vubuntor032> mình có chụp lại mà hình lôi,có cách nào để gởi hình cho các bạn ko
<Cua> ít ra thì cũng phải có chi tiết là không được thế nào chứ
<Cua> có khi quên chưa cắm dây điện thì sao
<vubuntor032> mình cài qua wubi,khi máy khởi động lại,nó báo windows failed to start
<vubuntor853> mình cài qua wubi,khi máy khởi động lại,nó báo windows failed to start
<vubuntor853> có cách nào khắc phục ko mọi ng
<convoi> vubuntor032, trước mắt bạn cần sửa lỗi MBR để khởi động lại windows bình thường đã
<convoi> sau đó dùng livecd ubuntu để cài ubuntu song song với windows chứ không nên dùng wubi
<convoi> ặc quit
<vubuntor032> mình cũng bỏ đĩa live cd rồi nhưng vân ko đc
<vubuntor032> khi máy khởi động lại thì mình nhấn vào install ubuntu thì máy bị lỗi
<convoi> vubuntor032, windows của bạn có bản quyền theo máy?
<vubuntor032> có
<convoi> vubuntor032, có khả năng vaio khóa boot system
<convoi> vubuntor032, bạn thử chạy live ubuntu rồi install bằng icon trên màn hình ubuntu thế nào
<vubuntor032> ko đc bạn ah
<vubuntor032> mình thử rồi
<vubuntor032> click vào icon thì nó vẫn đòi reboot thôi
<convoi> vubuntor032, ghi model vaio của bạn
<vubuntor032> svs13a15ggb
<convoi> vubuntor032, nhiều báo cáo cho thấy cài đặt ubuntu trên vaio song song với win8 thì hệ thống không ghi được grub
<convoi> vubuntor032, sau khi install bạn dùng livecd cài đặt boot-repair và dùng nó để sửa boot theo hướng dẫn của chương trình xem thế nào
<vubuntor032> boot repair mình bỏ vào,khởi động máy thì nó ko chạy mà nó vào thẳng win
<convoi> vubuntor032, kiểm tra trong Bios và win8 có chức năng SecurityBoot thì tắt nó đi
<convoi> secureboot
<vubuntor032> mình dùng win 7 bản quyền chứ ko phải 8
<vubuntor032> secureboot tắt rồi bạn
<convoi> vubuntor032,  mình phải out, c u
<vubuntor039> ád
<vubuntor039> tình hình là e vừa cài ubuntu, mà vga gt240 không đc hổ trợ đúng độ phân giải ạ.
<vubuntor039> mọi người giúp em với ạ,tks
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-29
<vubuntor934> tại sao tôi không vào được facebook . mà vẫn vào đươc các trang khác ?
<Cua> chắc bị chặn
<Cua> Facebook dạo này nhiều tin tức đồi trụy, không chính thống
<Cua> chặn là đúng
<vubuntor934> không phải tôi vào băng điện thoại vẫn được
<Cua> tùy mạng
<vubuntor934> tôi đăng nhập bằng nick khác cũng không vào được mà máy trả lời là không liên kết được với máy chủ
<Cua> tất nhiên, mạng của bạn bị chặn FB rồi
<vubuntor934> tôi vào nick bằng điện thoại sau đó vào lại bằng máy tính thì lại được thế là sao?
<Cua> chặn lúc được lúc không
<Cua> vì chặn hẳn thì các thế lực thù địch nó kêu la
<Cua> nên phải để thế cho nó im mồm lại
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor934> vậy bị chặn trong thời gian bao lâu hay chặn vĩnh viễn
<Cua> hmm, tùy
<n0bawk> vào mạng bằng máy tính thông qua dt
<n0bawk> chắc chắn đc :))
<Cua> vào những thời điểm nhạy cảm thì chắc sẽ bị chặn hoàn toàn
<Cua> còn lúc khác thì tùy lúc
<vubuntor934> nhưng tôi không đăng tin tưc hinh ảnh đồ trụy sao lại bị chặn
<Cua> trên đó có nhiều thông tin sai lệch nên nhà chức trách phải có trách nhiệm chặn
<Cua> vấn đề không nằm ở bạn, mà nằm ở các thông tin xấu có sẵn ở trên đó
<vubuntor934> không đúng
<Cua> mình không biết, chỉ thấy trên đó có rất nhiều những hội quái gở như 'hội thích dầu ăn' 'hội tôn thờ mario otawa' gì gì đó
<Cua> đi ngược lại với thuần phong mỹ tục của VN
<Cua> chặn là đúng
<vubuntor934> tôi làm gì có hội đó bạn trả lời toàn sai
<Cua> trên đó có hội như vậy
<vubuntor934> vậy có cánh nào để khắc phục không ?
<Cua> tức là mọi thanh niên đều bị chặn
 * Cua không biết, không dám đi ngược lại pháp luật VN, và cũng không có nhu cầu
<Cua> có thể người khác sẽ biết
<vubuntor934> vậy ah ! chào bạn
<favadi> Cua, có gì hot?
<Cua> hmmm
<Cua> vừa làm thanh niên vô cùng nghiêm túc xong
<Cua> :-\
<vubuntor233> cac anh oi! giup em voi, may em co 2g ram ma cai wubi no cu doi down amd64 trong khi may tep 32bit cua ubutu em da bung ra cung thu muc roi
<vubuntor233> co ai giup minh voi
<khanhpt> vubuntor233: máy bạn chíp gì?
<zzz2> hi
<vubuntor739> mọi người cho mình hỏi. hiện mình dùng song song ubuntu và windows 8, xong 1 hôm đang dùng windows 8 bị tắt ngúm bật lên thì báo lỗi hdd bảo nên back up dữ liệu vào ấn f1 để tiếp tục. sau đó vào windows không đc nhưng vào ubuntu vẫn được
<vubuntor739> mình đã dùng thử hdd regenerator thì được 300mb nó báo ổ cứng chưa sẵn sàng (đúng 358mb), sử dụng ubuntu báo có 2048 sector bị lỗi
<vubuntor739> giờ mình muốn xử lí bằng tay có nghĩa là tự cắt 2048 sectors kia ra chỗ khác có được không?
<vubuntor739> vả lại có cách để hiển thị các sector bị lỗi đó từ sector nào đến sector nào không ạ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor739: check lại xem có bị bad sector hay ko
<n0bawk> bad sector thì mua ổ cứng mới đi
<n0bawk> còn ko thì chạy check disk
<n0bawk> chắc là chạy lại bình thường
<vubuntor739> http://i.imgur.com/GI6PzcS.png đây bạn ạ
<vubuntor739> bạn có biết cách nào để biết những sector bị lỗi nằm trong khoảng nào không?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-30
<vubuntor175> ai co phan mem dong ho dem nguoc tren ubuntu khong co minh xin voi
<n0bawk> google chắc có :))
<vubuntor175> minh da thu tim nhung ko ra, cuu minh voi
<vubuntor175> o ben win thi co, ko co thi minh viec vao C#, gio ben nay cai gi cung moi, cai gi cung la5 het, help me
<n0bawk> :3
<convoi> chào n0bawk
<n0bawk> hello
 * Cua đưa chuột ra dọa convoi 
 * convoi chạy vãi cả lông đuôi ra room
<Cua> hmm, voi này lag quá
<Cua> delay mất 40s
<Cua> 40p*
 * convoi đang phải cho con ăn bác ợ
<Cua> okay
<Libero> xin chào
<convoi> nickserv identify ilovecua
<convoi> ặc
<Cua> :-\
<Cua> okay
 * Cua tặng convoi 1 bầy chuột
<convoi> chuột đồng mới chịu
<Cua> mitsumi cụt đuôi
<convoi> oh wireless mouse, it's ok
<Cua> không, bị chuột thật cắn
<convoi> Cua chắc làm tiệm net
<convoi> sao flash video trên trình duyệt của mình xem nó không mượt nhỉ? hình ảnh giựt giựt
<Cua> chắc video driver vui tính :3
<convoi> driver chuẩn nhưng mình dùng Jupiter để giảm hiệu năng, tránh overheat
<Cua> wat za
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> 11h rồi
 * Cua lăn ra chết
<convoi> dù có dùng Max Performance trong Jupiter thì cũng dzị
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-01
<zzz> xin hoi file config boot menu grub trong lubuntu nam o dau?
<lewtds> nó vẫn ở /boot/grub/chứ đâu
<vubuntor652> ban nao giup minh voi minh dang can qua, giup minh cai may in voi
<n0bawk> máy in hiệu gì?
<n0bawk> model này
<n0bawk> nói mỗi câu htế kia thì chả ai giúp đc đâu
<vubuntor652> vang
<vubuntor652> e dang dung dell 6400
<vubuntor652> e cai ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor652> e dang co rat nhieu tai lieu muon in nhung tim du moi cach ma khong biet cai kieu gi duoc
<vubuntor652> e dung may in canon LBP 2900
<vubuntor652> bua truoc e dung win nhung sau moi chuyen qua dung ubuntu nen cung chua biet duoc nhieu. e chi dung co ban thoi. cac bac giup e voi
<lewtds> classical LBP 2900 = )
<lewtds> bác có thể mượn một máy win nào đó để in
<lewtds> con này hỗ trợ trong Linux không tốt đâu
<vubuntor652> da
<vubuntor652> nhung bat tien lam anh a
<_Tux_> vubuntor652: cài máy ảo XP
<_Tux_> rồi dùng XP in :3
<vubuntor652> boi vi cong viec cua e hau nhu ngay nao cung phai in
<_Tux_> window ftw
 * _Tux_ có hẳn con server dùng để xài word =))
<n0bawk> con này có driver chạy ngon rồi mà?
<vubuntor341> cac bac oi giup e cai canon 2900 cho ubuntu 12.10 voi. thanks
<vubuntor341> e da tim het cac cach cai roi, trong print cung hien len may in roi nhung sao vao in may chang bao gi ca, cung chang bao loi
<vubuntor341> bac nao giup e cai e dang can lam
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-25
<vubuntor153> cai font 64 bit cho debian
<vubuntor153> cai font time new roman 64 bit cho debian
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-26
<vubuntor548> xin hoi co ai o day ko cho minh hoi chut voi
<vubuntor548> co ai cho minh hoi ban fedora CD voi DVD co khac gi nhau ko, tai thay tai fie cai dat Iso ve thi ban CD co 900MB ma DVD len toi 4.3G lan ma cai USB cua minh co moi 4GB nen ko the tao ban cai Live voi dia DVD duoc, ai biet chi giao minh voi. thanks!
<jin_kute_> hic.sao còn ít người như thế này nhỉ :(
<jin_kute_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8146201/ hic. ai giúp e lỗi cài win 8 trên vitrualbox với ạ? đây là log :(
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<jin_kute_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8146201/\
<SuperLuserv2> [ Paste not Found ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<jin_kute_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8146201/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<jin_kute_> ặc
<jin_kute_> cái gì cũn paste.ubuntu.com z???
<vubuntor121> hi
<vubuntor121> co ai ko
<vubuntor121> giup toi voi
<vubuntor121> allo
<vubuntor121> co ai ko
<vubuntor121> co' ai ở đây ko
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-27
<vubuntor319> có ai chỉ dùm cài ubuntu 14.4.1 cho thinkpad w500 với
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-28
<vubuntor358> mình cài ubuntu 14.4.1 bản 64 bit cho thinkpad w500 bị báo lỗi
<vubuntor358> chỉ hiện lên con trỏ nhấp nháy không boot vào được màn hình cài
<vubuntor358> bác nào có kinh nghiệm khoản này giúp mình với
<vubuntor358> ack
<vubuntor358> anh em đi đâu hết rùi ta
<n0bawk> báo lỗi gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor358: down về thì nên check xem đã ngon lành chưa
<n0bawk> lỗi thì có thể có rất nhiều lỗi :D
<vubuntor358> chỉ nháy con trỏ ở màn hình cài đặt thôi bạn ơi
<vubuntor358> mình dow 2-3 bản rùi
<vubuntor358> chính xác là chọn boot từ usb
<vubuntor358> sau đó chuyển sang màn hình tối và con trỏ nhấp nháy
<vubuntor358> thế là hết
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-30
<vubuntor866> :)
<vubuntor866> có ai rảnh em hỏi tý :)
<vubuntor558> ai giúp mình cài ubuntu cho thinkpad w500 với
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-31
<vubuntor008> chào các bác
<vubuntor008> cho em hỏi về vấn đề VGA một chút với
<vubuntor008> hiện nay em có cái card vga pcle 2.0
<vubuntor008> nhưng mà sao không hiểu gắn vào cổng 3.0 thì chạy lâu nó đơ máy
<vubuntor008> trong khi báo viết rõ ràng là cổng 2.0 và 3.0 vẫn tương thích với nhau
<vubuntor008> @.@
<vubuntor008> hú hú
<vubuntor008> có ai ở đây không ạh
<vubuntor008> a nhô
<vubuntor008> có ai không ạh
<vubuntor008> à nhô
<vubuntor008> ồ nha
<vubuntor008> à nô
<vubuntor008> có vẻ như không có ai ở đây nhỉ
<vubuntor008> 0.0
<vubuntor008> thành phố đã bị lãng quên
<vubuntor289> chào các bác
<vubuntor289> cho em hỏi có ai đã thử làm cái stack vga chưa
<vubuntor289> lol nghe giống mình trên trời rớt xuống
<vubuntor289> =]]]zzzz
<vubuntor289> mọi người có ai thử làm cái chương trình lưu trữ dữ liệu thay vga trên linux chưa
<vubuntor289> @.@
<vubuntor289> ( hi vọng sẽ gây được sự chú ý )
<vubuntor289> =]]zzz
<vubuntor289> chán nhỉ
<vubuntor289> thôi out
<vubuntor289> trang chính chán vãi
<lewtds> lưu trữ dữ liệu trên VGA là clgt?
<lewtds> *thay
<ShutInCrab> mạng delay dữ hay
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-24
<vubuntor653> có ai giúp mình với
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<vubuntor653> mình đang làm chứng thực bằng coovachilli nhưng làm hoài mà hẻm có ra
<MrTuxHdb> ca này khó
<MrTuxHdb> chịu khó đọc manual mà debug thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor653> vấn đề là tài liệu nhiều quá đọc không hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor653: vậy thì chịu thôi
<ubuntor0101> sao h khó vào hỗ trợ zị
<DCrab> chả ai vào nữa
<DCrab> :3
<DCrab> nên thế
<ubuntor0101> bác ơi
<DCrab> à, cái forum còn ói ói mửa mửa cơ
<ubuntor0101> có ng
<ubuntor0101> ai đổi mất pass user òi
<ubuntor0101> vào recovery mờ k thấy root đâu
<ubuntor0101> làm sao h ta
<ubuntor0101> DCrab: làm ơn chỉ cái
<Stanley00> ubuntor0101: meimei đó hở?
<Stanley00> ubuntor0101: ubuntu bản bao nhiêu thế?
<Stanley00> èo... out mất rồi @@
<vubuntor0101> mệt ghê :(
<DCrab> recovery á
<DCrab> cái đó phải hỏi afterlastangerl
<DCrab> hay là khanhpt
<DCrab> mà tưởng xóa nick rồi mà
<DCrab> :3
<vubuntor0101> ai đó đổi pass user của em
<vubuntor0101> h chỉ vào đc tài khoản quest thui
<DCrab> hở
<DCrab> vui vậy ta
<DCrab> hay là bật nhầm caplocks
<DCrab> :3
<vubuntor0101> k
<vubuntor0101> pass toàn số mờ
<vubuntor0101> lâu lắm òi k dùng
<vubuntor0101> k lẽ có ai hack sao
<DCrab> chắc nó cũ quá đơ đơ dở dở thui
<DCrab> :3
<DCrab> nói chung cũng có cách sửa
<vubuntor0101> k
<DCrab> nhưng mà mất tầm 10 phút
<DCrab> và phải ghi hết vào giấy kẻo gõ nhầm ấy
<DCrab> giờ lúc khởi động
<DCrab> lúc chọn hệ điều hành
<DCrab> bấm nút e
<DCrab> òi thêm init=/bin/sh vào cuối cái dòng có chữ linux
<DCrab> thế là nó sẽ khởi động vào dòng lệnh luôn
<DCrab> rồi gõ passwd <username>
<DCrab> để đổi lại password cho username của mình
<vubuntor0101> trước em vào recovery là đc, h phức tạp ghê :(
<vubuntor0101> k biết ai làm gì :((
<DCrab> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-26
<vubuntor061> mọi người cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor061> hiện tại tớ đang dùng ubuntu 14.10
<vubuntor061> nhưng bị lỗi chuột
<vubuntor061> mất cái con trỏ ấy
<vubuntor061> t update lên 15.04
<vubuntor061> nhưng quá trình update bị lỗi
<vubuntor061> hiện tại tớ ko vào được ubuntu
<vubuntor061> tớ muốn hỏi là làm sao để cài lại ubuntu mà ko ảnh hưởng đến các phân vùng khác của máy tính
<vubuntor061> tại hiện tai t đang dùng ubuntu song song vs win10
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: cài bình thường, tới lúc chọn cách chia phân vùng chọn kiểu manual rồi tự chia thủ công là được
<vubuntor061> có 1 lần t cài lại rồi
<vubuntor061> nhưng mà
<vubuntor061> lần đấy
<vubuntor061> mình cài nhưng ko hiểu sao
<vubuntor061> nó làm mất menu boot
<vubuntor061> @@
<vubuntor061> ko vào được win
<vubuntor061> mọi người có thể nói cụ thể được ko
<vubuntor061> mình là newbie
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: tới chỗ như cái hình này, chọn something else như vầy, rồi sau đó chọn partition để cài
<Stanley00> http://i.stack.imgur.com/IpuSJ.png
<Stanley00> nói chung là cài hệ điều hành thì nên hiểu rõ partition một chút
<vubuntor061> thế cái menu GRUB ... đấy
<vubuntor061> sao khi cài xong
<vubuntor061> nó có còn hiện cho mình chọn win ko ?
<vubuntor061> lần trước nó ko hiện
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: tá»± detect
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: thông thường, nếu bạn đừng cài đè lên windows, thì grub sẽ tự detect được
<vubuntor061> ok, cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor061> mình sẽ thử xem
<vubuntor061> tiện đây
<vubuntor061> t hỏi
<vubuntor061> theo bạn nên dùng bản ubuntu nào ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor061: tại sao bạn dùng ubuntu? và định dùng trong bao lâu?
<vubuntor061> t dùng để học
<vubuntor061> chương trình học của bọn t
<vubuntor061> lè lập trình trên C
<vubuntor061> trên Ubuntu
<Stanley00> vậy thì hỏi bạn bè hay giảng viên xem họ dùng cái gì thì dùng cái đó
<vubuntor061> kì này học lập trình mạng
<vubuntor061> okie
<vubuntor061> cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều
<Stanley00> mà bây giờ thì cài ubuntu 15.04 cũng khó, vài tháng nữa là hết support, nên /me nghĩ bạn nên ưu tiên bản 14.04 đi
<CoconutCrab> poo poo
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-27
<KSCC_> hello
<CoconutCrab> đến giờ ngủ rồi
<CoconutCrab> ngủ thôi
 * CoconutCrab chui chăn
<KSCC_> is this channel still active?
<KSCC_> oh good
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-29
<masterwolf> ax
<masterwolf> miss linux so much...
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-30
<vubuntor544> Cho mình hỏi là khi cài máy ảo xong trên vmware thì làm thế nào ssh vào đc nó vậy?
<vubuntor544> mọi người hướng dẫn giúp mình
<PlebCrab> xem IP của nó là gì
<PlebCrab> rồi ssh vào thui?
<vubuntor544> sao mình nạp IP vào winscp để connect
<vubuntor544> thì nó lại k cho
<vubuntor544> nó cứ để connecting... rồi đơ luôn
<PlebCrab> phải để networking mode của máy ảo là bridge hay gì đó
<vubuntor544> mình cho nó dùng chung với VMNet8 thì mình nghĩ trên máy thật có ip là 192.168.139.1 và máy ảo là 192.168.139.128 thì phải kết nối đc chứ
<vubuntor544> không lẽ mình cần bật thêm cái gì sao?
<PlebCrab> ờm
<PlebCrab> thá»­ cio
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-01
<vubuntor342> hello moi nguoiw
<vubuntor342> chào mọi người
<vubuntor342> cho mình hoi minh cài đặt mysql bi lỗi sau: sudo apt install mysql-server mysql-client Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-client is already the newest version (5.7.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.2). mysql-server is already the newest version (5.7.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.2). 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. After 
<vubuntor342> eading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-client is already the newest version (5.7.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.2). mysql-server is already the newest version (5.7.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.2). 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y Set
